# Wat draag je vandaag?



## Lester Burnham

Okee, in navolging van de vele WRUW-threads dacht ik dat we hier ook maar eens een hoekje moesten maken voor hetgeen we elke dag om onze polsen hebben hangen. Uiteraard hoeft het geen dagelijkse thread te worden (daarvoor zijn we met iets te weinig) dus kan het wat mij betreft gewoon een tot in de eeuwigheid doorwerkende thread worden ;-)

Ik trap af met mijn Tokyo G-5500 vandaag:









ps. jullie hoeven me er niet aan te herinneren, was Frank nog niet vergeten :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Ik zat er laatst al aan te denken, dat deze thread hier mist 

De MB vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Het komt niet vaak voor dat ik 2 verschillende horloges op een dag draag, maar vandaag was een van die dagen. Excuses voor de slechte foto van mijn Seiko - klok-op-de-pols kiekjes (is dat de officiele vertaling van wrist shot?) willen niet best, zeker niet als ik ze zelf maak. Mijn vrouw heeft enige tijd geleden de foto van de Doxa gemaakt: buiten, voldoende licht, van afstand ingezoomd.

Als ik op mijn motorfiets weg ben of als ik klus, draag ik uitsluitend mijn Seiko (of zelfs helemaal geen horloge). Vandaag was het weer zeer warm, ca 35C dus droeg ik de Seiko toen ik met de honden aan het wandelen was, tijdens het grasmaaien en het sleutelen aan mijn motor. Voor de rest m'n Doxa.

RonB


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Het komt niet vaak voor dat ik 2 verschillende horloges op een dag draag, maar vandaag was een van die dagen. Excuses voor de slechte foto van mijn Seiko - klok-op-de-pols kiekjes (is dat de officiele vertaling van wrist shot?) willen niet best, zeker niet als ik ze zelf maak. Mijn vrouw heeft enige tijd geleden de foto van de Doxa gemaakt: buiten, voldoende licht, van afstand ingezoomd.
> 
> Als ik op mijn motorfiets weg ben of als ik klus, draag ik uitsluitend mijn Seiko (of zelfs helemaal geen horloge). Vandaag was het weer zeer warm, ca 35C dus droeg ik de Seiko toen ik met de honden aan het wandelen was, tijdens het grasmaaien en het sleutelen aan mijn motor. Voor de rest m'n Doxa.
> 
> RonB


Hallo Ron, gave Doxa :-!

Ik weet natuurlijk niet waarmee jij foto's maakt, maar de meeste camera's hebben een macro-stand (vaak aangeduidt door een bloem-symbooltje) waarmee je kunt focussen op objecten die zich dichtbij de lens bevinden. Op die manier is het een stuk makkelijker om horloges te fotograferen |>

Ik vind een polsschot trouwens ook minder vriendelijk klinken dan wrist-shot :-d

groeten, 
Mart


----------



## Marc-B1

Hier mijn pols-kiekje van vandaag ( euh gisteren :-d )


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Hallo Ron, gave Doxa :-!
> 
> Ik weet natuurlijk niet waarmee jij foto's maakt, maar de meeste camera's hebben een macro-stand (vaak aangeduidt door een bloem-symbooltje) waarmee je kunt focussen op objecten die zich dichtbij de lens bevinden. Op die manier is het een stuk makkelijker om horloges te fotograferen |>
> 
> Ik vind een polsschot trouwens ook minder vriendelijk klinken dan wrist-shot :-d
> 
> groeten,
> Mart


Goede tip, Mart, zal ik eens uitproberen. Ik heb een wijs & klik Sony (DSC-P72) van een aantal jaartjes.

Foto van de Doxa was gemaakt op de dag dat deze binnenkwam; je kunt alle plastic nog zien en ook dat de band nog niet op maat was. 'n Week of wat later in gebruik genomen en sindsdien alleen af en toe afgedaan vanwege redenen vermeld in mijn eerdere post. Was wel even wennen, het is bij verre mijn zwaarste horloge (ook enige dat ik met een metalen band draag - verklaart ook het hoge gewicht). Helaas heeft de kleur ons afgelopen zondag niet geholpen ....

RonB


----------



## EricSW

De Breitling vandaag.


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Vandaag,

De BY2000-55E Citizen Promaster sea.










Prettige dag.

Elf


----------



## vanhessche

Festina vandaag


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Goede tip, Mart, zal ik eens uitproberen.


Zoals gezegd ...... "probleem" nu is een goede belichting. Ik heb deze foto's in de felle zon bij het raam gemaakt. Dat leidt tot reflecties, schittering en , en, en .... Toen viel mij ook op hoe helder de _lume_ is, dus daar ook maar een plaatje van geschoten. Dit moet echter in een wat donkerder hoekje gebeuren, hetgeen langere sluitertijden benodigt met gevolg: bewogen / wazige foto's. Dat wordt dan statief-werk en geen _lume wrist shots_. Grappig / storend ook dat de camera reflecteert in het glas van de Doxa.

Maar goed, ik heb weer wat geleerd en moet nog een beetje verder experimenteren.

Groetjes,
RonB

*PS* - nu valt ook goed op hoeveel groter mijn Doxa / kleiner mijn Seiko, is. En beantwoord ik een van mijn eigen vragen: ik overweeg de aanschaf van een Orsa Sea Viper (beperkte oplage van 3x50 met oranje, zwarte of blauwe wijzerplaat; voor plaatjes en meer info: http://www.orsawatchco.com/Orsa-Sea-Viper.html) maar moet concluderen dat mijn pols te iel is voor een 45mm horloge (Doxa SUB1200T is 42,7mm)


----------



## schieper

oke, doe ik mee:


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Zoals gezegd ...... "probleem" nu is een goede belichting. Ik heb deze foto's in de felle zon bij het raam gemaakt. Dat leidt tot reflecties, schittering en , en, en .... Toen viel mij ook op hoe helder de _lume_ is, dus daar ook maar een plaatje van geschoten. Dit moet echter in een wat donkerder hoekje gebeuren, hetgeen langere sluitertijden benodigt met gevolg: bewogen / wazige foto's. Dat wordt dan statief-werk en geen _lume wrist shots_. Grappig / storend ook dat de camera reflecteert in het glas van de Doxa.
> 
> Maar goed, ik heb weer wat geleerd en moet nog een beetje verder experimenteren.


Hoi Ron, vergelijk die twee foto's van de Seiko 5 maar eens om het verschil te zien :-d 
Is nu al 300% beter geworden, lichtval is altijd erg lastig, ik ben ook de helft van de tijd bezig om het horloge elke keer net een paar millimeter te verleggen zodat het licht er op een andere manier afketst.

Lume shots vereisen inderdaad een statief, ik heb er toevallig net wat gemaakt van mijn SKX009, die ik ook de hele dag heb gedragen.



















groetjes,

Mart


----------



## Sjors

Ik had zin in mijn mooie rooie kikker.










Mooie "City Code" trouwens Mart, ik denk er soms aan om een tweede te kopen om te dragen.

Heb je al gezien dat ik de G-Shock App heb weten down te loaden ("neer te laden?").










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


>





Lester Burnham said:


>




Lume shots zijn stoer:





































Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Lume shots zijn stoer:


Je hebt helemaal gelijk ;-)

Nog wat meer Seiko-Power:









Die Iphone app ziet er wel gaaf uit, alleen jammer dat ik geen Iphone heb ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Temperarely said:


> Hoi,
> 
> De BY2000-55E Citizen Promaster sea.


Oeh, fraai! Ik hou wel van horloges met een steel kast en PVD bezel en pushers.


----------



## Eek!

Seiko Kinetic: SKA211P1
Merk dat ik juist dit horloge toch meestal pak, blijf de kleur zo mooi vinden, en de ratel van het Kinetic-stuk.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de Beijing om:










En omdattie zo mooi is (IMO), nog een paar plaatjes 


















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi uurwerk Martin, weer eens wat anders dan elke keer diezelfde 2824 of 6497 (replica) achter het glas |>

Ben vandaag opnieuw op de Seiko-tour gegaan met mijn SNK809.


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Merci.

Fraai is ie zeker ,althans dat is ook mijn mening.

Quote.
"Oeh, fraai! Ik hou wel van horloges met een steel kast en PVD bezel en pushers. "

Het is alleen nog mooier. lunette is van Titanium met DLC coating evenals de kroon en één van de 'pushers" [ de bovenste ,met screw down lock]. De rest is van Titanium met T.I.C.C./Duratect coating.









Het is de eerste "duiker" die [Frankfurt] radio gestuurt wordt. Je hoeft er helemaal niets aan te doen, alles gaat vanzelf.

Proost , Elf


----------



## Lester Burnham

Na de Seiko 5 Pilot van overdag (zie twee postings terug) ben ik net even overgestapt naar het G-team voor tijdens het joggen. Kon het niet laten om daarna op een donker bureau nog wat kiekjes te schieten :-d


----------



## GuySie

Temperarely said:


> Het is alleen nog mooier. lunette is van Titanium met DLC coating evenals de kroon en één van de 'pushers" [ de bovenste ,met screw down lock]. De rest is van Titanium met T.I.C.C./Duratect coating.


Iets zegt me dat het dan ook geen goedkoop speeltje is


----------



## EricSW

GuySie said:


> Iets zegt me dat het dan ook geen goedkoop speeltje is


Dat idee had ik al toen ik het eerste plaatje zag.... heb hem even gegoogled en dat was dus ook zo, best prijzig zo'n ding, maar wel erg fraai!


----------



## Marc-B1

Lester Burnham said:


> Je hebt helemaal gelijk ;-)
> 
> Nog wat meer Seiko-Power:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Iphone app ziet er wel gaaf uit, alleen jammer dat ik geen Iphone heb ;-)


Zei iemand "licht-schoten" ? :-d


----------



## EricSW

Vandaag deze om:


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Quote GuySie,
"Iets zegt me dat het dan ook geen goedkoop speeltje is  "

Goedkoop , niet goedkoop , het is allemaal maar betrekkelijk. Ergens tussen de 500,00 en 695,00 [A.D. prijs]. Dus duur ,ja , in vergelijk met een bv.Lorus [met alle respekt] wel ,maar in vergelijk met Quartzen van Zwitserse makelij weer niet. En dan laten we de "automaten" nog even buiten beschouwing.
De Oris die er aan zit te komen is toch ca. 2 x zo prijzig.:-(

groet , Elf.


----------



## EricSW

Is inderdaad allemaal relatief, maar de meeste mensen vinden een horloge van 500 euro toch al wel 'duur'... maar is zeker wel waar voor je geld!

Zo'n Oris TT1 gaat er -ooit- bij mij ook een keer komen, heel mooi!
Heb je die binnenkort al?


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi Eric,

Quote Eric,
"Is inderdaad allemaal relatief, maar de meeste mensen vinden een horloge van 500 euro toch al wel 'duur'"

Dat is ook zo ,puur "sec" bekeken. Eigelijk kompleet van de gekken. :think: :-d
MAAR, bv. een weekje "mobilehome" in zuid-Frankrijk a 800,00/900,00 treuro's is minstens net zo krankJoran. O Ja , en dan heb je nog niets gegeten en ben je er ook nog niet.
Swarovski is ook niet goedkoop , en stukken minder handig om de tijd af te lezen.
Het is allemaal relatief.

De Oris heb ik twee weken geleden besteld. Was niet op voorraad bij de importeur. Daardoor een levertijd van "max. 5 weken". Als het goed is krijg ik m zo vers mogelijk , wat ik ook eigenlijk wilde i.v.m. snorkelen en mogelijk in de nabije toekomst duiken. Of hij daadwerkelijk mee het water in gaat zullen we nog bekijken , Hij heeft nog al wat concurentie. ;-)

De Oris is mijn eerste serieuze automaat sinds tijden. Heb in het grijze verleden [35 jaar terug] wel eens een Citizen "auto" gehad.
Dus , spannend is het zeker wel.
De Oris is gekozen vanwege z 'n super kast/band design. Al jaren lang toch wel bewondering om z 'n "simpele" en unieke uitstraling. 
Ik heb maanden terug ook gedacht aan een Seiko BFK duiker. De aankoop werd toen echter verhinderd doordat ik de staatskas mocht spekken. De Seiko is op dit moment uit het beeld verdwenen.

Groet , Elf.


----------



## EricSW

Da's toevallig. Ik ben nu naar een BFK aan het kijken en wil in de toekomst een Oris Diver... :-!

Heel benieuwd naar je ervaringen met de Oris straks!


----------



## Temperarely

"Da's toevallig. Ik ben nu naar een BFK aan het kijken",

Dat weet ik. b-)



Elf.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Marc-B1 said:


> Zei iemand "licht-schoten" ? :-d


Zoiets ontbreekt nog in mijn collectie, heb nog geen all-lume wijzerplaat. Ziet er wel spectaculair uit inderdaad |>

Vandaag draag ik een Alpha 'Explorer II' op rode NATO. Heb er voor de volledigheid ook nog maar een loemschot bijgedaan ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Nou, vandaag maar weer eens mijn GW-3000 omgedaan.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie

Vandaag weer de Getat om de pols!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Weer een andere Alpha vandaag:


----------



## Temperarely

Vandaag de hele dag ,










Citizen Promaster PMV65-2241 met lederen [TW-steel] band


----------



## Eek!

De Stowa Flieger vandaag:










My preciousssss


----------



## noxious

Helaas moet ik jullie teleurstellen met het feit dat ik net thuis ben gekomen en nog niet de tijd heb genomen om er foto's van te maken, maar ik ben de gelukkige eigenaar geworen van een Seiko MM300, die ik dus graag mag dragen de komende tijd. Als ik een fototje heb dan zal ik deze uiteraard toevoegen! :-!

Groetjes,
Kevin


----------



## Lester Burnham

noxious said:


> Helaas moet ik jullie teleurstellen met het feit dat ik net thuis ben gekomen en nog niet de tijd heb genomen om er foto's van te maken, maar ik ben de gelukkige eigenaar geworen van een Seiko MM300, die ik dus graag mag dragen de komende tijd. Als ik een fototje heb dan zal ik deze uiteraard toevoegen! :-!
> 
> Groetjes,
> Kevin


Aah, hij's binnen!
Toch nog sneller dan je had verwacht toch?

We wachten vol ongeduld af op de eerste kiekjes ;-)

groeten, Mart


----------



## noxious

Lester Burnham said:


> Aah, hij's binnen!
> Toch nog sneller dan je had verwacht toch?
> 
> We wachten vol ongeduld af op de eerste kiekjes ;-)
> 
> groeten, Mart


Ja joh, is echt supersnel gegaan. Ik had hem eigelijklijk pas binnen één à twee weken verwacht. Sjors had me enigszins al gewaarschuwd middels een afbeelding dat de Douane nog wel eens lang op zich laat wachten :-s.

Nu is het nog wachten op de zeer goedkope SNZF21. Ik denk dat dat over het algemeen mijn recreatieklok zal worden en de MM meer voor de reguliere dagelijkse kost!? Mijn ervaring leert mij alleen wel dat horloges vanuit de UK meestal toch wel een week op zich laten wachten! Mwa in de tussentijd kan ik dan wel extra genieten van de MM, ook niet geheel een tegenvaller... ;-)

Wat de foto's betreft... Ik zit nog een beetje na te denken over een leuke setting om het klokje op te fotograferen. Als ik een paar leuke ideeen heb (en tijd, zo weer aan het werk) dan zal ik die uiteraard direct plaatsen :-!

Groetjes,
Kev


----------



## Lester Burnham

Archimede Pilot M vandaag |>


----------



## Sjors

Ik begon met deze vanmorgen:










Had toen eventjes deze om:










Vond deze twee in een doos:










Ik draag nu de rechtse: DW-6900X X-Treme (Japans model).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Vandaag de AS4035 [Greyland]










Prettige dag , Elf.


----------



## HertogJanNL

Mijn Laco B-Uhr voor vandaag.


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## GuySie

HertogJanNL said:


> Mijn Laco B-Uhr voor vandaag.


Pic doet 't niet


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een dikke Nolex om. Had ik gewoon zin in :-d









*ja hij is wat onscherp, maar maak maar eens een semi-lumeshot uit de losse hand met een DSLR ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Deze vandaag:


Niet goed genoeg voor in je signature? :-d

Toch wel een soort van graal-horloge van me, een Sub.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zelf een Amphibian om vandaag:



















Ben gisteren Top Gear niet vergeten te kijken ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Niet goed genoeg voor in je signature? :-d
> 
> Toch wel een soort van graal-horloge van me, een Sub.


Eeeehm, 't is een soort van , hoe zeg je dat netjes, eeehm.... hommage aan een sub... :roll:


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Eeeehm, 't is een soort van , hoe zeg je dat netjes, eeehm.... hommage aan een sub... :roll:


Aah, ik had al een vaag vermoeden dat dat de reden zou kunnen zijn :-d
Ben zelf niet expert genoeg om het meteen te zien.


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Aah, ik had al een vaag vermoeden dat dat de reden zou kunnen zijn :-d
> Ben zelf niet expert genoeg om het meteen te zien.


Dat kan je volgens mij ook heel moeilijk zien, is wel een erg mooie 'hommage'... heeft mijn vader een keer uit China meegenomen, kostte teondertijd (12 jaar geleden) al 400 gulden meen ik. Is een automaat en werkt tot op de dag van vandaag nog perfect. Ben er, ondanks dat hij niet echt is, wel erg blij mee, mooi horloge. Weet alleen niet zeker of ik die hier op WUS mag plaatsen... :-x

De echte is inderdaad wel een grail-horloge, zijn wel aan de prijzige kant die subs, meen dat zo eentje 6500 euro doet?


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een oude Beijing:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Zelf een Amphibian om vandaag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben gisteren Top Gear niet vergeten te kijken ;-)


Fraai hoor, begin die Vostoks steeds interresanter te vinden....


----------



## Sjors

G-Viper vandaag!


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Dat kan je volgens mij ook heel moeilijk zien, is wel een erg mooie 'hommage'... heeft mijn vader een keer uit China meegenomen, kostte teondertijd (12 jaar geleden) al 400 gulden meen ik. Is een automaat en werkt tot op de dag van vandaag nog perfect. Ben er, ondanks dat hij niet echt is, wel erg blij mee, mooi horloge. Weet alleen niet zeker of ik die hier op WUS mag plaatsen... :-x
> 
> De echte is inderdaad wel een grail-horloge, zijn wel aan de prijzige kant die subs, meen dat zo eentje 6500 euro doet?


Ah okee, een high-end replica zeg maar ;-)

Een echte via AD kost je inderdaad zoiets, maar voor de helft kan je al best ver komen als je de gebruikte markt een beetje verkent. Nieuw in de doos ben je pakweg $5500 kwijt op de grijze markt. Ergens rond de €4500 dus ongeveer, nog steeds aanzienlijk..


----------



## Lester Burnham

Op de Japanse toer gegaan vandaag:


----------



## EricSW

Lotus vandaag:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wederom een Orient, alleen nu het impopulaire broertje van de Mako.


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Wederom een Orient, alleen nu het impopulaire broertje van de Mako.


Afgaand op WUS zou je niet eens weten dat Orient een ander horloge maakt dan de Mako :roll:

:-d ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Afgaand op WUS zou je niet eens weten dat Orient een ander horloge maakt dan de Mako :roll:
> 
> :-d ;-)


Inderdaad, ik heb er ook een paar verschillende kleuren van ;-)

Wordt af en toe ook een beetje moe van de OM/Mako verheerlijking op WUS.. Maar tja, ik heb ze allebei...

...en ze zijn ook echt allebei heel erg fijn :-d


----------



## vanhessche

vandaag de nieuwe Seiko, samen met de Ray-Ban's omdat het zo'n mooi weer is :-!


----------



## michiel

1967 Breitling Cosmonaute, momenteel met zwarte Nato band.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Draag vandaag ook een pilot watch, maar met net wat minder faam dan die hierboven |>


----------



## GuySie

Nieuwste aanwinst en vandaag om de pols (na nieuw bandje en batterijtje), de oude Citizen Crystron van m'n opa. Laatst teruggevonden, ben er erg blij mee ook al is het eigenlijk 'maar' een goedkope quartz uit de late 70s!


----------



## michiel

GuySie said:


> Nieuwste aanwinst en vandaag om de pols (na nieuw bandje en batterijtje), de oude Citizen Crystron van m'n opa. Laatst teruggevonden, ben er erg blij mee ook al is het eigenlijk 'maar' een goedkope quartz uit de late 70s!


 horloges met een geschiedenis zijn vaak de mooiste. Cool dat je de Citizen van je Opa in ere hebt hertsteld :-!

Cheers,

Michiel


----------



## StufflerMike

Mijn laatste aanwinst


----------



## Lester Burnham

Een Chinese schoonheid vandaag:


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


>


Fraai, Lester, dat is een klokje waar ik vaker dan eens naar gekeken heb. Heb jij deze al lang, kun je iets over de kwaliteit zeggen, hoe goed deze loopt, etc.? Ook, is eBay inderdaad de beste plek om zo eentje te scoren?

En om trouw aan de draad te blijven, zie posts #3 en #10 ..... nog steeds m'n Doxa. Mijn horlogedraaggedrag is afwijkend van de norm heb ik bemerkt. Ik draag doorgaans hetzelfde horloge voor een aantal maanden op rij. Dan maak ik het schoon, beetje vet op het leren bandje en wissel het voor een van mijn andere horloges. Alleen voor speciale gelegenheden wissel ik tussentijds, bijvoorbeeld als ik naar NASA ga, komt de MoonWatch te voorschijn.

Groeten,
RonB


----------



## EricSW

MHe225 said:


> Fraai, Lester, dat is een klokje waar ik vaker dan eens naar gekeken heb. Heb jij deze al lang, kun je iets over de kwaliteit zeggen, hoe goed deze loopt, etc.? Ook, is eBay inderdaad de beste plek om zo eentje te scoren?


Dat wilde ik nou ook net als reactie plaatsen. Erg mooi zo'n Parnis, ben alleen benieuwd naar de kwalteit. De meningen verschillen nogal op WUS.


----------



## Lester Burnham

@ Ron en Eric: Ik heb het horloge pas een week of twee, kan jullie dus nog weinig vertellen over de betrouwbaarheid. Wel kan ik zeggen dat het in real life een erg mooi horloge is, waar (zonder loupe) ook geen tekenen van mindere kwaliteit op te vinden zijn, cosmetisch een dikke 9. De glans van die blauwe wijzers is bij het juiste licht echt betoverend. 
Ik heb het horloge nog niet getimed, kan niets zeggen over de accuraatheid, dat is sowieso vaak een non-issue voor mij omdat ik (in tegenstelling tot Ron zo te horen ;-)) een horloge nooit meer dan een of twee dagen op rij draag. Dan maakt het niet zo gek veel uit hoe accuraat een uurwerk is. 

Het enige waar ik niet helemaal happy mee ben is het standaard bandje, ik heb zeker slechtere bandjes gezien (en waarschijnlijk zou de gemiddelde Nederlander er 15 jaar gelukkig mee rondlopen) maar ik ga toch op zoek naar wat anders. De kwaliteit is niet echt denderend.

Ik heb die van mij inderdaad via eBay gekocht, was meen ik $80 met free shipping kwijt, in mijn ogen een hele prima prijs.


----------



## GuySie

EricSW said:


> Dat wilde ik nou ook net als reactie plaatsen. Erg mooi zo'n Parnis, ben alleen benieuwd naar de kwalteit. De meningen verschillen nogal op WUS.


Ik heb alleen maar goede ervaringen gehad met mijn Parnis (zie review) maar het is idd nogal hit & miss. Sommigen krijgen een kut exemplaar, sommige krijgen een foutloos stuk (zoals ik). Het is daarom beter om af te gaan op reacties over hoe de _verkoper_ met defecten omging. Als hij ze probleemloos omruilt heb je wat potentiële vertraging, maar zekerheid dat het goedkomt. Als hij dat niet doet ben je sowieso ....ed.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag mijn Alpha 'Radiomir' chrono (mechanisch ST19 uurwerk) |>


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Vandaag mijn Alpha 'Radiomir' chrono (mechanisch ST19 uurwerk) |>


Blijf ik over twijfelen. Wat vind je ervan? Hoe voelt ie aan? Vergeleken met een reguliere Radiomir en een Alpha PN, als je die toevallig ook hebt?


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Blijf ik over twijfelen. Wat vind je ervan? Hoe voelt ie aan? Vergeleken met een reguliere Radiomir en een Alpha PN, als je die toevallig ook hebt?


Horloge ziet er best leuk uit, ik had nog niets in de Panerai-stijl dus voor de verzameling is het sowieso een geslaagde aankoop geweest. Het horloge is op het oog prima afgewerkt, heerlijk grote kroon. Dat is dan ook meteen het grootste pluspunt ten opzichte van de screwdown van de PN (heb ik inderdaad ook). Verder heeft het horloge een prachtige domed saffierglas 'crystal' (hoe zeg je dat in het Nederlands :-d).

Desondanks vind ik de PN nog steeds een wat mooier horloge, ligt vooral aan die unieke kleurencombinatie van zwart met cremekleurig. Deze Radiomir hommage is wat minder opvallend vormgegeven.

Daarnaast heeft het exemplaar dat ik heb binnengekregen wat issues rondom het resetten van de chrono. Ik moet af en toe een paar keer drukken voordat de chrono reset. Beetje irritant, zat te twijfelen om het om die reden terug te sturen, maar uiteindelijk toch maar van afgezien vanwege heel het gedoe rondom terugsturen richting HK.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag een Citizen NY2300, speciaal voor Eric, een lume-shot ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Ietsje vlotter dan normaal mijn swap (in goed Nederlands) gemaakt. Moest voor de zaak met het vliegtuig op pad en jullie weten hoe streng veiligheid is tegenwoordig. Waarschijnlijk kan ik met mijn Doxa niet door het detectiepoortje lopen zonder dat dit afgaat (heel veel staal in deze klok). 
Mijn Fortis Pilot Pro heeft echter al 'n paar honderduizend airmiles voor z'n kiezen gekregen (zit 'm in de naam, denk ik :-d) en heeft nog nooit het poortje doen afgaan. Dus ...... Foto is al een paar jaar oud, het bandje inmiddels vervangen door eenzelfde zwart leren bandje.

Voordat ik naar het vliegveld ging, even gecontroleerd, geen vuiltje aan de lucht, vlucht op tijd. Dat meldden de electronische borden ook, echter bij inchecken zag ik dat mijn ticket overgeboekt was. Navraag leerde dat de vlucht geschrapt was vanwege slecht weer en onweer hier en onderweg (van Houston naar Oklahoma City). Ze hadden mij op een vlucht met aankomst vandaag rond het middaguur gezet. Echter .... mijn doel was een 1-daags symposium, van acht tot vier. Dus dat feest ging niet door.

Groet,
Ron


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Vandaag een Citizen NY2300, speciaal voor Eric, een lume-shot ;-)


Hahaha! :-! Mooi hoor!Ben je gaan duiken gisteren?


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Hahaha! :-! Mooi hoor!Ben je gaan duiken gisteren?


Duiken? Nee, heb wel een douche genomen ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Geinspireerd door de laatste bestelling van GuySie vandaag de Kemmner maar weer eens van stal gehaald en wat nieuwe plaatjes gemaakt.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Een ana-digi van Breitling vandaag |>


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag mijn Speedy weer eens omgehad, draag ik veel te weinig eigenlijk.


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb al een paar dagen mijn I.C.E.R.C. GW-203K om, mijn ultieme zomer horloge! Ik vond een leuk Chinees winkeltje gisteren. Geen horloge, maar een hele hoop Lucky Cats. Alvast maar weer eentje gekocht, voor de verzameling...

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi ding Sjors, ben (gezien de waardestijging van dit rode model) benieuwd hoe straks de prijzen van die nieuwe roze Frogman zich gaan ontwikkelen. Als dat ding al een msrp van meer dan 3500 dollar heeft zou die op de tweedehands markt wel eens richting de 10k kunnen gaan zodra ze zijn uitverkocht :-d Bizar... Kan je ook drie tweedehands Rolex Submariners van kopen.

Vandaag een horloge om dat mijn zusje een tijdje terug voor me heeft meegenomen uit Oekraine. Daar heeft ze een paar weken meegeholpen in een kinderziekenhuis en wat schenkingen gedaan namens donateurs uit Nederland. Op een markt in het dorpje waar dat ziekenhuis staat kwam ze dit ding tegen, en tja, voor haar horlogeliefhebbende broer kon ze dat niet laten liggen uiteraard ;-)

Heb zelf de bracelet vervangen door een NATO, de geur die aan de bracelet zat was behoorlijk ranzig te noemen!

De fles ernaast nam ze ook mee terug, die heb ik gisteravond weggewerkt, prima spul


----------



## Sjors

Wow, Lester,

Best een grappig horloge om te zien en dat bandje past er eigenlijk heel mooi bij. Die groen/rode combinatie is best netjes. Ik houd het vanavond op een biertje. Wel een stevige, Russian Imperial Stout van Emelisse ;-)

BTW, nog steeds het zelfde rode Frogje om (als je hem eenmaal om hebt...). Nog geen nieuwe shots ervan helaas.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Tja, als je toch wat horloges naar beneden haalt om LUME photo's te maken, kan je er natuurlijk best één aan doen.



















Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Toch echt wel een beest hoor. |>

Ecozilla. :-! Moooooi.


Groet , Elf.


----------



## Hans_NL

Dankzij een ander topic besloot ik vandaag de Skagen weer eens om te doen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Crazy Colors 6900 vandaag. 
Maar het beste nieuws van de dag lag op de deurmat, ik kan morgen een pakje komen ophalen op het postkantoor. Hoop op de Ecozilla 

En als dat het niet wordt is het waarschijnlijk een Bernhardt, ook leuk, maar ik verheug me meer op die Citizen |>


----------



## edwin16

Al twee weken om mijn pols, mijn nieuwe aanwinst:
TAG Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph.


----------



## StufflerMike

Vandaag deze


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi horloge Mike, doet me heel erg denken aan deze Lange, een van mijn grail-watches ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Mike,

Erg mooi klassiek horloge. Ik draag ongeveer het tegenovergestelde vandaag. Dit monster is voorlopig niet van mijn pols af te slaan denk ik...










en uh. Mart, ik dacht dat ik nu wel eens je nieuwe Ecozilla zou kunnen bewonderen;-) Nog steeds niet bij het postkantoor langsgeweest?

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, over monsters gesproken, ik heb inderdaad net mijn Ecozilla opgehaald ;-)

Weet niet of ik er vandaag al fotootjes van kan maken, maar hij hangt in elk geval de rest van de week om mijn pols :-!


----------



## [email protected]

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, over monsters gesproken, ik heb inderdaad net mijn Ecozilla opgehaald ;-)
> 
> Weet niet of ik er vandaag al fotootjes van kan maken, maar hij hangt in elk geval de rest van de week op mijn pols :-!


Van die ecozilla krijg je geen spijt, heb zelf de SS versie, heb de mijne toevallig vandaag naar een citizen service centre laten sturen. De minuten ring die kwam niet helemaal overeen met de wijzerplaat, viel nog onder de garantie. Ik heb hem vanaf april, maar het viel me onlangs pas op toen ik mijn leesbril op had :roll:.
Veel plezier met je zilla.










Groeten, [email protected].


----------



## Hans_NL

Een eenvoudige слава vandaag.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jaja, daar is 'ie dan!!

In het 'laatste aanwinst' topic meer foto's, hier alleen effe een snelle pols-schot |>


----------



## Sjors

Hans_NL said:


> Een eenvoudige слава vandaag.


OK, Sinds ik op Kaliber 2010 zit, leer ik steeds meer en heb ik mzelds mijn eersst hand opwind mechaniesch horloge gekocht. Na een jaar of 10 begin ik al wat Japans te begrijpen, maar kan iemand me uitleggen hoe je слава uitspreekt:-d

Groetjes,

Sjors (voel me helemaal niet noob of zo...)


----------



## Hans_NL

Sjors said:


> OK, Sinds ik op Kaliber 2010 zit, leer ik steeds meer en heb ik mzelds mijn eersst hand opwind mechaniesch horloge gekocht. Na een jaar of 10 begin ik al wat Japans te begrijpen, maar kan iemand me uitleggen hoe je слава uitspreekt:-d
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors (voel me helemaal niet noob of zo...)


Het is Russisch en je spreekt het uit als SLAVA.

Het horloge is overigens 100% Chinees.

Hans


----------



## MHe225

*Beetje dan ..... over kopieen*

Kan het nog gekker? 'n 100% Chinees Russisch horloge .....

Net zoals de Chang Jiang 750 'n kopie* is van de Ural xx die weer een kopie* is van de voor-oorlogse (WW II) BMW R71.

Tegenwoordig pakken de chinezen dit iets rechtstreekser aan en kopieren* het origineel rechtstreeks: BMW verliest proces over Chinese X5-kloon | AutoScoops

* Ik gebruik de term kopie hier losjes, met name in het laatste geval, omdat de meningen hierover verdeeld zijn. De ene rechter beschouwt de Chinese Shuanghuan CEO als een kopie van de BMW X5 en verbiedt verkoop in Duitsland. Een Italiaanse rechter is het vervolgens niet met deze rechter eens en vernietigt in hoger beroep diens oordeel ....

En dan toch nog wat draad-inhoud: nog steeds hetzelfde horloge als vorige week, de _Beroepsmatige Vliegenier van Fortis_: https://www.watchuseek.com/3207910-post76.html

RonB


----------



## Hans_NL

*Re: Beetje dan ..... over kopieen*



MHe225 said:


> Kan het nog gekker? 'n 100% Chinees Russisch horloge .....
> RonB


Er zit een heel verhaal aan vast, aan die Chinese automaten met Russische teksten erop. De producent van originele Slava horloges zit niet al te ver van Moskou en hun horloges worden voor de volle 100% ontworpen en gebouwd in Rusland.

Het verhaal gaat dat men tijdens een financieel moeilijk tijd aan Chinese producenten het recht heeft verleend (voor een prijs uiteraard) om de Slava merknaam te gebruiken. Men mocht echter niet het originele Slava beeldmerk gebruiken.

Een voorbeeld van een 'echte' Slava:










Het verhaal van deze verkochte rechten wordt door Slava nu ten stelligste ontkend; de Chinezen vertellen uiteraard dat het toch echt waar is. De waarheid ligt vermoedelijk in het midden -- de rechten zijn waarchijnlijk wel verkocht, maar men heeft zich mogelijk niet gerealiseerd op welke enorme schaal de Chinezen hier gebruik van zouden maken.

De kwaliteit van de Chinese Slava's is overigens helemaal niet beroerd als je zou verwachten van een klokje van 10 euro (en dat was inclusief verzenden!). Ik heb nog drie andere Slava modellen van Chinese origine. Ze zijn verrassend genoeg bijzonder accuraat, maar zoals altijd in deze prijsklasse kun je beter niet met een loupe naar de loopwerken kijken. De afwerking is grof; alle onderdelen zien eruit as een grote verzameling bekraste zooi. :-x

De stalen bandjes zijn niet veel soeps, dus die gooi ik meestal weg.


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Beetje dan ..... over kopieen*



Hans_NL said:


> De stalen bandjes zijn niet veel soeps, dus die gooi ik meestal weg.


Dat is meestal zo bij goedkoop Chinees spul. De heads zijn vaak prima voor de prijs, maar de bandjes - leer en metaal - kun je beter meteen uit het raam flikkeren.

Maar dat is alleen maar fijn, dan kan ik weer mooie bandjes uitkiezen


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Beetje dan ..... over kopieen*



Hans_NL said:


> Er zit een heel verhaal aan vast, aan die Chinese automaten met Russische teksten erop .....


Dankjewel, Hans, weer wat geleerd |> Dat vind ik nou het leuke van forums, zo vergaar je op een hele luchtige manier toch een hoop kennis(sen).

Jouw uitspraak over de grove afwerking klinkt mij ook bekend in de oren. Hetzelfe heb ik gehoord en gelezen over de Russische en Cinese motorfietsen waarover ik schreef. Men zegt dat als je deze nagelnieuw helemaal uit elkaar haalt, helemaal nabewerkt en weer in elkaar zet, je uitermate betrouwbare en solide fietsen hebt die niet onder doen voor het origineel. In wezen koop je dus NOS 1935 BMW motorfietsen ....

RonB


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb de EcoZilla nu al sinds donderdag om, echt uniek voor mijn doen :-d 
Normaal gesproken kan ik aan het begin van de dag niet wachten om van horloge te wisselen.


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha Mart,

Klinkt bekend. Ik had hem ook een week om in het begin. Nu hab ik hetzelfde met deze. Gaat vanzelf weer over;-)










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Hans_NL

Deze.


----------



## HertogJanNL

Vandaag de Mako:









Heb vanavond een bruiloft, moet wel iets dragen wat onder mijn manchetten past  Helaas heb ik er geen leren bandje voor nog, iets voor op mijn verlanglijstje...


----------



## Hans_NL

*Mako +1! Rado Diastar vandaag.*


----------



## Radio_Daze

Oranje vandaag.


----------



## Sjors

Een beetje "Toon je laatste aanwinst" ook, want dit is mijn nieuweste aanwinst. We hebben wel pech hier, zo'n beetje de enige plek in Nederland waar het regent, normaal is het andersom  Kan ik ook even gelijk mijn G-Shock cameraatje testen










Het is de GA-110A-9CR.










Die Exilim G1 is dan misschien niet echt een super camera, je kan er best leuke dingen mee doen:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie

Casual Monday :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat een gave kleur G-Shock Sjors |>

Vandaag mijn KGB Vostok:


----------



## boeing767

Vandaag doen we het met een TW Steel TW52


----------



## kris

hee hallo, hier weer een dutchie.

Het was nat vandaag ...dus een duikert.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Voor mij ook flink waterdichte horloges vandaag. Naar PSV-AZ een DW-6900CS-4 omgehad:










Daarvoor en erna een EcoZilla:


----------



## Sjors

Eigenlijk een dagje te laat, maar ik ben gisteren een stukje wezen fietsen met Bram (mijn zoon). Het was zonnig, dus ik dacht doe maar eens mijn Ocean Gray Gulfman aan. Die kon nodig wat zon gebruiken. Bram heeft een oude DW-004 aan.










Ik heb gisteren een filmpje inelkaar gezet van onze fietstocht:






Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Leuk dat we even mochten meefietsen, Sjors. Ik weet niet of Bram een "berg geit" is, maar hij wist wel goed raad met dat reusachtig stuk appeltaart en de berg slagroom :-d

Groetjes vanuit een achterlijk warm Texas (ca 40C)
RonB


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, Dank je voor je complimenten Ron. Hij heeft dat wielershirt vorig jaar gekocht, maar het is nog steeds 2 maten te groot. Ik heb speciaal voor hem ook jacht gemaakt op dat petje, want die zijn niet makkelijk te vinden, zodra je ze zoekt. Eigenlijk puft hij al voordat hij een dijkje op moet rijden. Waarschijnlijk heb je daar in Texas al bultjes waarbij zo'n dijk een rimpeltje bij lijkt:-d

Bram heeft echter maar zo'n 10 kilometer mee gefietst. Ik ben zelf eerst 30 kilometer tot vlakbij het pontje gereden. Het moet voor zo'n jongen natuurlijk wel leuk blijven ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Texas is tamelijk vlak, vooral in de buurt waar wij zitten, net ten noorden van Houston. De Texas Hill Country is echter mooi heuvelachtig, doet mij ernstig aan Zuid Limburg en stukken Duitsland denken. Dit is ruwweg in de buurt van Austin, ongeveer 3 uur met de auto bij Houston vandaan. Nog verder naar het westen en noorden laat hoger terrein zien met Guadalupe Peak als hoogste punt in Texas (8749 ft / 2667 m).

Helemaal gelijk dat het leuk moet blijven voor zo'n jongen; 10 km is helemaal niet (te) gek en zoals ik al eerder zei ..... appeltaart en slagroom - hum, ik begin NL steeds meer te missen. Het goede nieuws: ik kan appeltaart zelf maken. Stroopwafels en maatjesharing is een heel ander verhaal.

Excuses, dit was een beetje off topic. Vandaag weer / nog steeds m'n Fortis Pilot Pro en Seiko Military tijdens de wandelingen met de honden.

Goede week allemaal,
Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

-Nog verder off-topic-

Hoi Ron, de laatste trend in Nederland is stroopwafelijs, die moet je zeker niet overslaan als je nog eens 'thuiskomt' :-d


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> -Nog verder off-topic-
> 
> Hoi Ron, de laatste trend in Nederland is stroopwafelijs, die moet je zeker niet overslaan als je nog eens 'thuiskomt' :-d


Jij bent nog laat op, Lester. Stroopwafelijs .... hoe verzinnen ze het. Zal ik zeker proberen. Ik hoop dat dit pas volgend jaar wordt .... als wij eerder in NL komen is dat geen goed nieuws (gezondheidsperikelen met mijn schoonouders).

En nu naar bed, jij :-d Hopelijk lijd jij niet aan insomnia - voorwaar geen lolletje (vraag maar niet hoe ik dat weet)

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Jij bent nog laat op, Lester. Stroopwafelijs .... hoe verzinnen ze het. Zal ik zeker proberen. Ik hoop dat dit pas volgend jaar wordt .... als wij eerder in NL komen is dat geen goed nieuws (gezondheidsperikelen met mijn schoonouders).
> 
> En nu naar bed, jij :-d Hopelijk lijd jij niet aan insomnia - voorwaar geen lolletje (vraag maar niet hoe ik dat weet)
> 
> Ron


Mijn horloge vertelt me dat het inmiddels half 4 is ;-)

Geen insomnia gelukkig, wel een vreemd dag-nacht ritme :-d

Doe mijn laatste rondje over WUS nog even en dan het bed in!


----------



## kris

vandaag de Sinn StSa 103..


----------



## GuySie

Ik droeg vanaf donderdag de CW Kingfisher quartz duiker als beater horloge voor Lowlands, ipv dat ik het normaal gewoon met alleen m'n telefoon doe.

Wijze les: zware metalen duikhorloges zijn niet een goed attribuut voor meerdaagse feestjes waarbij je nog eens een pit induikt. Heb een flinke blauwe plek daar zitten. En volgens mij nog steeds een deuk in m'n pols van waar de kroon zat :roll:


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Ik droeg vanaf donderdag de CW Kingfisher quartz duiker als beater horloge voor Lowlands, ipv dat ik het normaal gewoon met alleen m'n telefoon doe.
> 
> Wijze les: zware metalen duikhorloges zijn niet een goed attribuut voor meerdaagse feestjes waarbij je nog eens een pit induikt. Heb een flinke blauwe plek daar zitten. En volgens mij nog steeds een deuk in m'n pols van waar de kroon zat :roll:


Je terroristen horloge was echt perfect geweest voor Lowlands :-!

[off-topic] Jack Parew gezien? Zag dat hij er ook was, ben de laatste tijd aardig wat van zijn muziek aan het luisteren.


----------



## Harry Withenfields

Lester Burnham said:


> Voor mij ook flink waterdichte horloges vandaag. Naar PSV-AZ een DW-6900CS-4 omgehad:


Laten ze je op kantoor nog binnen met dat ding om je pols, Lester? 

(Ah, ik weet het: je bent reclameman zeker!)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Harry Withenfields said:


> Laten ze je op kantoor nog binnen met dat ding om je pols, Lester?
> 
> (Ah, ik weet het: je bent reclameman zeker!)


Haha, nog beter, student ;-)

Maar je voorgevoel was goed, studeer Marketing Management :-d


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> [off-topic] Jack Parew gezien? Zag dat hij er ook was, ben de laatste tijd aardig wat van zijn muziek aan het luisteren.


Had ik bij willen zijn, maar stond net daarvoor bij optreden aan de andere kant van het terrein en de X-Ray (waar hij stond) scheen toen sowieso al echt propvol te zitten.


----------



## Martin_B

Gisteren deze:









Vandaag weer eens deze. (Knap irri, als je een maanfase te weinig draagt. Toch maar een winder kopen??)


----------



## vanhessche

doordat mijn collectie nog maar zeer klein is, nog steeds de Seiko


----------



## HertogJanNL

Mijn Laco B-Uhr met een nieuwe leren band, zo past hij tenminste wel onder mijn manchetten.


----------



## Temperarely

Vandaag,

Promaster PMX56-2812









proost , Elf.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Riseman vandaag!


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een keer weer vierkant:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

De komende tijd is het Oris.
De Citizens liggen "in de zon"









Pwoost , Elf.


----------



## HertogJanNL

Heb mijn PAMachtige maar eens van stal gehaald


----------



## Koenta

Sinn 757 voor mij, Fijne zondag allen.


----------



## Martin_B

Dat vind ik toch zo'n mooie Sinn :-!

groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een donkerblauw overhemd aan. Daar is deze toch nog altijd erg mooi bij:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Niets!

Heb nooit geen horloge om, maar vandaag heb ik nog niets uitgezocht. Hangt waarschijnlijk samen met de slechte avond/nacht die ik achter de rug heb. Ben nog steeds dingen aan het uitwassen/afschrapen. Op dat moment was het hilarisch, maar achteraf blijkt toch dat het niet verstandig was om mixdrankjes te maken door bier en rose te mixen met o.a. Chocomel, Fristi, cola, appelsap en sinasappelsap (en ja, zelfs een glas met alle zeven de ingredienten bij elkaar) <|


----------



## Hans_NL

*Chineesje vandaag.*


----------



## EricSW

Mooi ding zeg!


----------



## Hans_NL

EricSW said:


> Mooi ding zeg!


Dank! Het is een typisch voorbeeld van een Chinese automaat die je voor circa 16 euro van eBay af kan plukken.

Verrassend accuraat, begint vrijwel direct te lopen zodra je 'm oppikt (da's uitzonderlijk) en de zwarte coating bladdert niet af. Het spul lijkt zelfs aardig krasbestendig te zijn.


----------



## EricSW

Hans_NL said:


> Dank! Het is een typisch voorbeeld van een Chinese automaat die je voor circa 16 euro van eBay af kan plukken.
> 
> Verrassend accuraat, begint vrijwel direct te lopen zodra je 'm oppikt (da's uitzonderlijk) en de zwarte coating bladdert niet af. Het spul lijkt zelfs aardig krasbestendig te zijn.


Enig idee waar je die op het moment kan vinden?


----------



## Hans_NL

EricSW said:


> Enig idee waar je die op het moment kan vinden?


Ik heb deze indertijd gekocht op eBay bij een verkoper met de naam 'a_ashop'. Hij heeft ze nog steeds, zoek even op eBay naar objectnummer 250693189797. EUR 7,85 + EUR 5,49 verzenden.

(Met opzet geen directe eBay link, ik weet niet of WUS dat toestaat. Wij op PMWF in ieder geval niet)

Hans

Edit: er is ook een versie met een witte wijzerplaat. Ik vind de leesbaarheid wat minder, vooral van de subdials.


----------



## MHe225

Dit mag een unicum heten .... vandaag 3 verschillende horloges omgehad. Ik begon de dag met mijn Fortis (heb ik al een paar weken om). Bij de post zat 'n nieuw bandje voor mijn Speedmaster Pro (mesh bracelet) dus nadat ik dat er op gezet had verder met de Speedy. Vanmiddag besloot ik 'n paar uur bij een kornuit te gaan kijken die aan de 24 uur of LeMons* meedoet en aangezien ik op de motor ging, nogmaals geswitched, nu naar mijn Seiko.

Ron

*ook wel lachen; meer hier: 24 Hours of LeMons - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - race van vandaag is #17 op het schema aan het einde van de pagina


----------



## joost73

Sjors said:


> Lume shots zijn stoer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


was dat dan .... ben erg benieuwd :-!
mvrgr Joost


----------



## Sjors

joost73 said:


> was dat dan .... ben erg benieuwd :-!
> mvrgr Joost


Lees smakelijk:

50 Gs: #45 Neon Lights

;-)


----------



## Sjors

Ik denk dat dit wel een toepasselijk horloge is voor op mijn verjaardag:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

Sjors said:


> Ik denk dat dit wel een toepasselijk horloge is voor op mijn verjaardag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors





Sjors said:


> Lees smakelijk:
> 
> 50 Gs: #45 Neon Lights
> 
> ;-)


bedankt voor de link en leuke aparte klok .... + mooie 6900 :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

En vooral: Gefeliciteerd :-!

Ik heb de twee andere kleuren van die lichting Crazy Colors (donkerblauw en donkergroen) maar deze paarse nog niet. Blijven mijn favoriete (moderne) G's, de 6900 Crazy Colors modellen.


----------



## MHe225

Sjors said:


> Ik denk dat dit wel een toepasselijk horloge is voor op mijn verjaardag


Gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag, Sjors. 

Weer 27, naar ik aanneem? :-d

RonB


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,


Van Harte gefeliciteerd Sjors.










En nog vele jaren

Elf.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst. Een zwarte destro flieger achtig iets 










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GuySie

Taking my Shturmy out for a spin today. First time in months!



Edit: Whoops, vergeten dat ik in het NL forum zat :')


----------



## joost73

vandaag op de motor weg met de "vintage style" casio ....








en mijn vrouw een kleinere versie in het blauw :-!









fijne zondag ...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Actiefoto van gisteren










En ehm, das dus een DW-5025B-7 :-d

En ehm, ja, als je in een karaokebar bezig bent aan Paradise By The Dashboardlight mag dat er een beetje overdreven uitzien ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> En ehm, ja, als je in een karaokebar bezig bent aan Paradise By The Dashboardlight mag dat er een beetje overdreven uitzien ;-)


Ah...vandaar..... :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Actiefoto van gisteren


Da's het soort actie waar een G-Shock uitermate geschikt voor is. Saffier zou zeer waarschijnlijk gesprongen zijn ;-)

En terug naar het onderwerp van de draad: Shanghai MilReissue vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## joost73

@Lester ... mooi zo'n actie foto ;-)
@ Martin ... erg leuk van deze aparte horloges met regelmaat langs te zien komen :-!

vandaag ... weer een casio om de pols b-)


----------



## MHe225

Eindelijk is dan ook het leren bandje dat om mijn schriele pols past binnen en heb ik mijn Portuguese Auto eindelijk officieel in gebruik genomen. Polsplaatje komt nog wel (alhoewel, jullie kennen inmiddels de kwaliteit, dus misschien hier maar bij laten ;-))

RonB


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


>


Dit is toch wel één van de mooiste horloges ooit! :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Inderdaad prachtig, maar moet toegeven dat toen ik alleen de thumbnails zag ik dacht "Oeh, wat een mooie Parnis" :-d

Dat is dus het effect van al die hommage-merken.


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Inderdaad prachtig, maar moet toegeven dat toen ik alleen de thumbnails zag ik dacht "Oeh, wat een mooie Parnis" :-d
> 
> Dat is dus het effect van al die hommage-merken.


Ouch. Maar, ik moet toegeven dat elke keer als ik een Rolex GMT-II met coke bezel zie, dat ik een Alpha verwacht :-x Waarschijnlijk niet in de laatste plaats doordat ik er zelf zo een heb.

Over hommages gesproken, en gelijk weer on topic, deze draag ik vandaag. Welk merk, zwitsers of orientaals, heeft hier nou geen variatie op gebouwd?










orgineel zit hij zelfs op two-tone, maar dat vind ik zelf wat té, dus heb ik hem op leer gezet:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Martin_B said:


>


Eeeeehm... volgens een ander topic hier kan ik nu beter geen reactie plaatsen... :-x


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> En ehm, das dus een DW-5025B-7 :-d


LOL, leuk horloge. Een vriendin van mij (laatste jaar TU Delft) heeft er ook één en die zegt dat ze er veel complimenten op gekregen heeft

Ik ben in December in Japan. Ik ben bezig met een WIS meeting. Ik ben bang dat ik dan ook de Karaoké klos ben:-d

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Inderdaad prachtig, maar moet toegeven dat toen ik alleen de thumbnails zag ik dacht "Oeh, wat een mooie Parnis" :-d
> 
> Dat is dus het effect van al die hommage-merken.


Hahaha .... maar wel waar. Raad eens wat onderweg is van Hong Kong naar Texas ;-) D'r zijn gelegenheden (bijvoobeeld als ik reis voor de zaak) dat ik geen kostbaar horloge bij me wil hebben. Zo kan m'n Portuguese toch altijd om en mee :-d

Helemaal met Martin eens, dit is een van de mooiste horloges ooit. Ik denk dat mijn persoonlijke top 3 bestaat uit de Portuguese Auto, IWC Mark XV en Sinn 956 Klassik (creme-kleurige wijzerplaat).

Misschien iets voor een nieuwe draad: je persoonlijke top 3. Of, waar ik ook al eens over gedacht heb: je fantasie horloge doos (vrij naar fantasy watch box, afgekeken van fantasy football). Hoe werkt dit? Kies / noem je favoriete horloge in de volgende prijsklassen:

< $10 (bestaan deze?)
< $20
< $50
< $100
< $200
< $500
< $1,000
< $2,000
< $5,000
< $10,000
< $20,000

Aangezien men in het veen niet op een turfje kijkt, maakt het niet echt uit of we over dollars of euros praten, 'n horloge van $600 kwalificeert nog steeds voor de < $500 categorie, etc. Het gaat om het idee en is een ludieke manier om je horloge horizon te verbreden. Oh ja, plaatjes zijn een must.

RonB


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Misschien iets voor een nieuwe draad: je persoonlijke top 3. Of, waar ik ook al eens over gedacht heb: je fantasie horloge doos (vrij naar fantasy watch box, afgekeken van fantasy football). Hoe werkt dit? Kies / noem je favoriete horloge in de volgende prijsklassen:
> 
> RonB


Erg leuk idee, ik ga vandaag of morgen mijn lijstje bouwen en foto's zoeken. Deze, die ik vandaag om heb (altijd on topic blijven hè :-d) komt er in te staan. Voor exact $100 kunnen kopen. Was een erg goede deal.










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Hectische dag op het lab met nogal wat nieuwe experimenten. Ik sta nu nog te lachen, maar dit is vlak voor ik een fles boterzuur ging open trekken  :-d







 
Hele oude "Red Zone".


----------



## Lester Burnham

Colt Ocean Automatic vandaag maar weer eens omgehangen |>


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vanmiddag de Marathon van Eindhoven gelopen (eerste keer, gehele afstand, tijd = 3:40,10) met een witte GLX-5600 om, mijn vast loophorloge. De foto's zijn nog onderweg, heb al gezien dat er wat mooie actiefoto's inclusief horloge tussenzitten ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Eeej Lester,

Knappe tijd voor een eerste marathon! Ga je de Kustmarathon nu volgend jaar lopen? Ik ben de begeleider van de laatste loper, de zogenaamde "Bezemfiets".










Laatste twee jaar natuurlijk met een Rescue-G Gulfman ;-)










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,










Heeeee. Vorige weekend in Burgh geweest met familie.
Tijdens de lekkere "loopjes" aldaar overal crossbikers en mensen van de organisatie ed. gezien. Ik zie het oa. aan de vlaggen. En heb ik je toch net gemist. T'is wah.

Het was een heerlijk weekend in ieder geval. :-!

Proost , Elf.


----------



## Sjors

Hé Elf,

Dat is toch wel heel toevallig. Ik probeer in Burgh zelf nog niet op te vallen, maar ongewild trek ik met dat bordje nogal de aandacht. Nadat in de eerste jaren iedereen vroeg waar mijn bezem was, heb ik één jaar een hele bezem meegesleept (niet echt practisch als je de duinen de trap op rent en zo), dus nu heb ik een zelf gefabriceerd bezempje op het bordje gemonteerd.

Het duingebeid van op Schouwen-Duivenland is schitterend. Vroeger ging ik er vaak mountainbiken, maar helaas heeft een gebroken elleboog daar een einde aan gemaakt (het kopje van mijn spaakbeen is versplinterd en operatief verwijderd).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Eeej Lester,
> 
> Knappe tijd voor een eerste marathon! Ga je de Kustmarathon nu volgend jaar lopen? Ik ben de begeleider van de laatste loper, de zogenaamde "Bezemfiets".


Haha, die foto's alleen al zijn natuurlijk priceless :-d

Ik heb na de finish gezworen dat dit de laatste keer was dat ik zou gaan hardlopen, en ik voel nu al aankomen dat ik daar morgenvroeg nog steeds achter sta, maar wie weet ;-) 
Als straks in maart/april het voorjaarszonnetje weer op komt zetten is de kans waarschijnlijk toch groot dat ik de hardloopschoenen weer van zolder haal!

Heb net eens op de website van die marathon gekeken, parcours ziet er prachtig uit in elk geval |> Weet niet hoe het is gesteld met de sfeer langs de baan? Dat is het mooie van een stadsmarathon, vanmiddag in Eindhoven waren er tussen de 160.000 en 180.000 toeschouwers. Kippenvel dus!


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Lester,

Het parcour is erg apart. Het is niet voor niks de zwaarste marathon van Nederland. Al na 5 kilometer moet je 2 kilometer over strand. Na 20 kilometer moet je weer het strand op, maar nou voor 8 kilometer. Daarna komt een erg mooi parcour door duingebieden. Op het laatst (vanaf kilometer 38) moet je nog even aardig klimmen. Op kilometer 40 is geloof ik het hoogste punt van de marathon. Daarna moet je nog een stukje over het strand en wordt je in Zoutelande als een held binnegehaald. Het publiek is over het hele parcour te vinden, maar het drukst is het natuurlijk in de dorpjes.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors




----------



## joost73

Sjors said:


>


mooie foto |>

draag zelf vandaag de DW-6900-militairy b-)


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Joost,

Dank je. Ik heb die GWX-56 eindelijk van mijn pold gehaald en er een mooie Frog op geplakt.










Wel even wat anders, mijn Black Dawn Frogman.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

Sjors said:


> Hoi Joost,
> 
> Dank je. Ik heb die GWX-56 eindelijk van mijn pold gehaald en er een mooie Frog op geplakt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wel even wat anders, mijn Black Dawn Frogman.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


geweldig ... ik heb vandaag de black "glorious Gold" om ...ook toevallig b-)









fijn weekend :-!


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha Joost,

Het is inderdaad toeval. Ik moest me er echt toe zetten die GXW-56 af te doen. Ik heb behoorlijk lang door mijn verzameling lopen struinen, toen ik ineens deze Frog uit een doos viste. Hij zit trouwens nog steeds om mijn pols. ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

ik zie dat al helemaal voor me ... ik heb soms al moeite te kiezen tussen mijn klokkies ;-)
net is hij heel even af geweest ... bij het winterbanden monteren, ik weet het ..hij moet er tegen kunnen en dat zal ook wel maar ik kan er zelf niet zo goed tegen 

mijn vrouw is gelukkig ook helemaal pro "mini" G-shock geworden, het duurde even maar het virus heeft toegeslagen |>
ze draagt vandaag:








want hij past zo goed bij haar laarzen :-x


----------



## vanhessche

Vandaag mijn 10 jaar oude Casio W-728H.
Ooit nog gekregen voor mijn plechtige communie 
Hij heeft al heel veel meegemaakt maar loopt nog altijd zeer goed (dankzij het nieuwe batterijtje dat hij recentelijk heeft gekregen).


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor |>

Geweldig koopje dit ding, alleen jammer dat ze in de US zitten, op die manier wordt het meteen al een derde duurder (douane...). Maar goed, de dollar is goedkoop zullen we maar zeggen!


----------



## Sjors

Wat een pokkeregen aan het eind van de middag was dat. Houd natuurlijk net op als ik de carport binnen rij. Ik had nog wel zo'n zonnig horloge om gedaan 

Vandaag mijn groene Jammin' Colors.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb ook een groene Jammin Colors, meen wel dat de vorige eigenaar 'm nog wat heeft gemodificeerd. Toch, het lichtknopje is ook totaal anders vormgegeven, wist niet dat er meerdere series van JC 6900's geweest zijn.










Moet morgen in Zeeland zijn, hoop dat alle regen voor deze week vandaag al gevallen is ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

En ik maar denken dat Vlissingen niet zo heel ver ("daar ergens achter Breda") van Eindhoven afligt, bijna 170 kilometer bleek het te zijn. En dat dus maal twee ;-)

Op de terugweg maar effe gestopt bij Breda om tijdens de drukste spits een hapje te eten, kleine 'sfeerimpressie' vanaf de BlackBerry:
Had een wat dressier horloge om omdat ik op sollicitatie was in Flushing. Eindelijk eens een gelegenheid om mijn Day-Date hommage te dragen!


----------



## Martin_B

Laat ik ook er weer eens één bijdragen. Vandaag deze, omdat hij zo mooi bij een blauw shirt staat 










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## KarelVdD

Morgen een week in mijn bezit.


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> En ik maar denken dat Vlissingen niet zo heel ver ("daar ergens achter Breda") van Eindhoven afligt, bijna 170 kilometer bleek het te zijn.


Ha ha, Lester,

Dat had ik je ook wel kunnen vertellen. Volgens mij woon jij zelfs een stuk dichter bij Breda dan ik. Ik woon nabij Vlissingen. Duzzz... als je wordt aangenomen, dan ben ik eindelijk niet meer de enige hier uit Zeeland? Je had goed weer trouwens.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Ha ha, Lester,
> 
> Dat had ik je ook wel kunnen vertellen. Volgens mij woon jij zelfs een stuk dichter bij Breda dan ik. Ik woon nabij Vlissingen. Duzzz... als je wordt aangenomen, dan ben ik eindelijk niet meer de enige hier uit Zeeland? Je had goed weer trouwens.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Breda blijkt inderdaad zo ongeveer op een derde van de afstand tussen Eindhoven en Vlissingen te liggen :-d

Ben wel aangenomen, maar kan het (afstudeeropdracht voor de Bibliotheek Vlissingen) grotendeels vanuit huis gaan doen dus ik blijf voorlopig nog even een Brabander ;-)
Het weer was prima gisteren, maar goed ook want ik heb zo mijn twijfels over de waterdichtheid van een Alpha dresswatch van een paar tientjes!

cheers, Mart


----------



## Sjors

He Mart,

Gefeliciteerd met je afstudeer opdracht (wat studeerde je ook alweer?). Als je weer eens naar Vlissingen moet, geef dan een seintje. Kan ik even kijken of je hier kunt eten, i.p.v. fast food en misschien nog wat horloges bekijken ;-)
Helaas is het nogal druk op shool en werkt mijn vriendin onregelmatig.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

komt weer een hoop moois voorbij :-!
vandaag m'n nieuwe G-shock topper binnen gekregen b-)








en een totaal foto ..vanmiddag gemaakt


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Joost,

Maak me maar jaloers. Het was voor mij of dit model, of op reis naar Japan  Ik heb trouwens toch maar de gele besteld, die eind van de maand uit komt. Zou mooi zijn als die bezel om dit model zou passen. Mocht ik volgend jaar zo'n GWF-1000 aanschaffen, dan neem ik meteen een extra bezel setje in het geel.

Voorlopig kan ik alleen maar  kijken naar dit model. Bij wie heb je hem trouwens besteld?

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

Thnx Sjors b-)
als ik mocht kiezen zou ik ook naar Japan gaan ;-)
en de gele is helemaal super .. ik hoop dat ik me in kan houden ..:think:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> He Mart,
> 
> Gefeliciteerd met je afstudeer opdracht (wat studeerde je ook alweer?). Als je weer eens naar Vlissingen moet, geef dan een seintje. Kan ik even kijken of je hier kunt eten, i.p.v. fast food en misschien nog wat horloges bekijken ;-)
> Helaas is het nogal druk op shool en werkt mijn vriendin onregelmatig.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Hey Sjors! Ik ben bezig met de laatste maanden van mijn Master in Marketing Management aan de Universiteit van Tilburg. 
Heb vorig jaar al eens ooit een (fictief) marketing communicatieplan voor G-Shock gemaakt, zou leuk zijn als ik na die opleiding ook iets met horloges zou kunnen gaan doen. Alhoewel, misschien dat op die manier de 'fun' er ook wat vanaf gaat. :think:

Zou een eer zijn om de G-tempel eens te bezoeken ;-)
De komende weken kom ik waarschijnlijk niet meer in Zeeland maar ik hou je op de hoogte!



joost73 said:


> komt weer een hoop moois voorbij :-!
> vandaag m'n nieuwe G-shock topper binnen gekregen b-)
> 
> GROOOOOTE KIKKER
> 
> en een totaal foto ..vanmiddag gemaakt


Ha Joost, wat een stoer ding is dat toch, als mijn polsen iets dikker zouden zijn zou die gwf-1000 zeker op mijn verlanglijst komen. Nu ga ik het mezelf maar niet aandoen ;-)

Toevallig dat je nu zo'n collectie-foto hebt gemaakt, ik zat namelijk vanmiddag zelf ook te denken om een dergelijke foto te gaan maken! Alleen was het weer helaas net wat te grauwig later op de middag. Komt er binnenkort nog wel een keertje van!



Sjors said:


> Maak me maar jaloers. Het was voor mij of dit model, of op reis naar Japan  Ik heb trouwens toch maar de gele besteld, die eind van de maand uit komt. Zou mooi zijn als die bezel om dit model zou passen. Mocht ik volgend jaar zo'n GWF-1000 aanschaffen, dan neem ik meteen een extra bezel setje in het geel.


Correct me if I'm wrong, maar die gele is toch min of meer dezelfde buitenmaat als de oude GW-200 ofniet? 
Hoop het wel, in dat geval durf ik 'm nog wel te dragen |>


----------



## joost73

thnx  , hij is idd niet echt klein en de band valt ook nog redelijk ruim... maar dat geeft ook wel weer wat extra's (zodat ik als ik wissel met mijn gw225E ook het gevoel heb dat ik een andere klok om heb ;-) )

beetje laat ... Van Harte natuurlijk |>


----------



## Hans_NL

Een pretentieloos Chinees handopwindertje vandaag.


----------



## Sjors

Vandaag weer eens mijn GW-6900-1 aangedaan. Heeft een geel jasje van mijn G-6900-9.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Vandaag eindelijk weer eens mijn Men In Yellow Frogman (DW-8250Y-9) aan gegespt. Ben er toch een beetje zuinig op, want het wordt langzaam een oud besje.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

na het zien van de gele 6900 ..dacht ik ...blijft mooi ...ben blij dat ik een vergelijkbaar maar non atomic versie heb 
-
-
daarna met het naar beneden scrollen ...bleek dat er toch een overtreffende trap is ...  :-!  :-!
super frog , kan me voorstellen dat je er zuinig op bent ;-)


----------



## schmeink

deze |>


----------



## MHe225

Toch maar even uitgeprobeerd (eigenlijk moet ie tot Kerstmis in het houten doosje blijven):

















ik heb beroerdere plaatjes geschoten, al zeg ik het zelf

Om het bandje netjes en nieuw / ongebruikt te houden (weer, tot Kerst) heb ik er een niet alledaags combo van gemaakt: Orient 60th Anniversary LE met donkerblauwe IWC krokodil band en Fortis gesp :roll:

Is dat nou een Fraken combo? Wel in de stijl van Halloween vandaag :-d

RonB


----------



## EricSW

Deze, en die zal er ook nog wel een tijdje omblijven denk ik zo:










b-)


----------



## joost73

vandaag weer een casio ...


----------



## Sjors

Nog eventjes in de Halloween sfeer hier. Vandaag mijn GXW-56-4JF:










Hebben jullie ook zulke mooie herfst kleuren bij jullie?


















Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Sjors said:


> Hebben jullie ook zulke mooie herfst kleuren bij jullie?


Daar kunnen wij helaas niet aan tippen, Sjors. Er zijn wel regio's met een vergelijkbare kleurenpracht, maar niet in Texas. Paar jaar geleden ben ik naar een motor rally in Arkansas geweest die heel toepasselijk "Changing of the Colors" heet. Fantastisch mooi. Smokey Mountains and Colorado zijn nu ook erg mooi.

Ron


----------



## joost73

hier gaat het ook wel, al is de boom bij ons aan de overkant al bijna helemaal kaal ....
Brute foto ...en klok btw b-)

zet je al je casio's optijd ? :think:
was hier ook al een tijdje bezig ... ;-)

vandaag begonnen met ..








en bij thuis komst ...


----------



## Sjors

Ik was geloof ik precies op tijd. Een hoop van die bomen hebben nogal wat bladeren verloren vandaag (best raar, wel een aardig briesje, maar relatief best mooi herfstweer).

Ik draag een DW-003X-4T. Ik sta op het punt om naar mijn maandelijkse (PINT) bierproefavond te fietsen, dus even geen tijd om een mooi plaatje te schieten, maar hier oude foto's van 50 Gs.



















ehm, Proost!

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze om:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Zo, nu een recente foto van mijn DW-003X:








 








 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

alweer een mooie klok :-!
sea-gull btw ook ;-) :-!


----------



## Bierkameel

Marathon JSAR.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Bierkameel,

Leuk je ook hier te zien. Meteen ook een beetje tegenwicht tegen al die G-Shocks.  

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Sjors said:


> .... beetje tegenwicht tegen al die G-Shocks.
> 
> Nou Sjors, laat dat beetje maar weg :-d Volgens mij weegt 1 JSAR hetzelfde als 10+ G-Shocks.
> Vorige week had ik met 'n kennis afgesproken en we hadden allebei 'n horloge om dat de ander nog nooit in de echt had gezien. Russ had z'n MSAR mee en ik vond dat al een fikse klok. Groter zou voor mij niet kunnen. De JSAR is aanzienlijk groter, schijnt. Wel een heel mooi horloge |>
> 
> Ron


----------



## joost73

leuke klok Bierkameel, ik heb zelf ook eens op het punt gestaan een Marathon Sar te kopen alleen de andere versie (vond ik net even wat rustiger) de stalenband (ik weet niet of je die erbij hebt) is ook geweldig :-!

draag vandaag ... mijn in4mation


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ben zelf een beetje saai bezig de afgelopen week, sinds dat het horloge is binnengekomen (dag of vijf geleden) non-stop mijn laatste Frogman gedragen!


----------



## -=RC=-

Deze nog even, voordat ik m verkoop


----------



## Sjors

Hé RC, je gaat je monster toch niet wegdoen? Dat is een essentieel stuk in je verzameling. Zelfs ik heb er één!

Nou, vandaag ben ik niet echt saai denk ik. Ik heb gisteren een hoop horloges om gehad, maar uiteindelijk bleef vanacht mijn M.I.Y. op tafel liggen, dus heb ik die maar weer om gedaan. Toch nog een lichtpuntje op deze wel heel erg donkere en natte zondag (brrrr).










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Hans_NL

Haas & Cie vandaag.


----------



## MHe225

Die is wel heel mooi, Hans |> 

En weer wat geleerd: tot op heden had ik nog nooit van Haas & Cie gehoord. Dit is een quartz horloge, correct? Is dit ook verkrijgbaar als mechanisch horloge?

RonB


----------



## schmeink

op Nato, draagt heerlijk


----------



## Hans_NL

MHe225 said:


> Die is wel heel mooi, Hans |>
> 
> En weer wat geleerd: tot op heden had ik nog nooit van Haas & Cie gehoord. Dit is een quartz horloge, correct? Is dit ook verkrijgbaar als mechanisch horloge?
> 
> RonB


Hoi Ron,

alleen als quartz verkrijgbaar. Dat vind ik voor een chrono overigens te prefereren, gezien de (potentiële) problemen met resetten van de chronograaf wijzertjes. Daarmee wil ik niet zeggen dat ik niet af en toe droom van een chrono met een Valjoux loopwerkje erin hoor!


----------



## kj2

vandaag


----------



## joost73

vandaag ...met kouwe vingers (was net nog even in de tuin bezig ) de Gulfman


----------



## Lester Burnham

De Best Flinke Kinetic vandaag ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag een pilootje om 










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Ik ben vandaag de hele dag op stap geweest met leerlingen van onze school en hun uitwisseling leerlingen uit Spanje, Italië en Tsjechië. Eerst een strandwandeling, daarna pannenkoeken eten in Veere en daarna een bezoek aan de stormvloedkering.



















Een paar meisjes hadden snoep horloges bij. Staat wel leuk bij mijn Dawn Black Frogman:-d










En ik was niet de enige met een dergelijk combinatie...










Best een lange dag, maar wel leuk (met een stevige jas aan en een muts op). Morgen weer een gewone werkdag.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Over Hollandse luchten gesproken - da's wel een hele mooie foto, Sjors. Voor mij is het alweer 10+ jaar geleden dat ik voor het laatst op / bij de stormvloedkering was. Blijft 'n imposant ding. Waren jullie trouwens niet 'n dagje te vroeg? Met de vooruitzichten morgen misschien meer spektakel?









Ron


----------



## joost73

mooie foto's .... allemaal btw seiko , de flieger en van de stormvloedkering :-!

vandaag ...


----------



## RichardC




----------



## kj2

's ochtends mijn GX-56 , 's middags mijn GA-100 *all black*


----------



## Martin_B

Vadaag draag ik een Ascot. Ja, die mechanische van de Aldi 



















vanavond naar een feestje, dus ik verwacht nog een swap.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoi Martin, een mechanisch horloge van de Aldi??

Ik kijk hun krantjes ook regelmatig door, staan vaak leuke ABC-horloges in, en ook wel eens wat minder leuke analoge quartz-gevalletjes. Heb deze helaas gemist, anders was ik er waarschijnlijk wel achteraan gegaan. Heb je het horloge lang geleden gekocht? Enig idee wat voor uurwerk erin zit?

Groetjes, 
Mart


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Hoi Martin, een mechanisch horloge van de Aldi??


Inderdaad, dat had ik daar ook niet gezocht. Ik heb zelf vier ProTrek modellen en nog wat hoogtemeters, dus die ABC modellen van de Aldi hadden niet echt mijn rioriteit. Ik heb ze wel eens gezien.

Terug naar het hoofdonderwerp:

Vandaag heb ik mijn 21st Century Boys model aan, waar Ed Templeton designs voor heeft gemaakt. Daar ik vandaag en gisteren mijn "Duivelspoesje" van Toy Machine (zie "Post hier je laatste aanwinst"draadje) aan heb, ook van Ed Templeton, dacht ik dat dat een grappige combinatie zou zijn.



















Ik noem hem ook vaak mijn "Nose Bleed". Ik denk dat de volgende foto's wel duidelijk maken waarom.





































Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Hoi Martin, een mechanisch horloge van de Aldi??
> 
> Ik kijk hun krantjes ook regelmatig door, staan vaak leuke ABC-horloges in, en ook wel eens wat minder leuke analoge quartz-gevalletjes. Heb deze helaas gemist, anders was ik er waarschijnlijk wel achteraan gegaan. Heb je het horloge lang geleden gekocht? Enig idee wat voor uurwerk erin zit?
> 
> Groetjes,
> Mart


Jazeker. Eén keer per jaar hebben ze zo'n actie. Ik heb vorig jaar en twee jaar geleden één van de modellen gekocht. Meestal hebben ze er dan zo'n 4 à 6. Dit jaar vond ik er niet echt wat bij. Ze zijn van het merk Ascot, een Oosterijks bedrijf geloof ik, en gemaakt in China. 
Dit is het model dat ik het jaar ervoor gekocht heb: 









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Eek!

Ouwetje vandaag:










Nou ja, oud is relatief. Nog niet vintage (wacht maar tot ik 70 ben!), maar wel m'n oudste horloge.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Jazeker. Eén keer per jaar hebben ze zo'n actie. Ik heb vorig jaar en twee jaar geleden één van de modellen gekocht. Meestal hebben ze er dan zo'n 4 à 6. Dit jaar vond ik er niet echt wat bij. Ze zijn van het merk Ascot, een Oosterijks bedrijf geloof ik, en gemaakt in China.


Okee, nooit geweten! Blijkt dat ik de Aldi-foldertjes in het vervolg toch nog serieuzer moet gaan doornemen 

Als het weer eens langskomt kan degene die de advertentie het eerst ziet 'm ook posten in de Koopjeshoek, dan kunnen we meteen allemaal op jacht |>


----------



## joost73

vandaag de X-treme ... had hem alweer een tijdje niet om gehad ...









@Eek: leuke seiko :-! , kende hem zo in deze klassieke uitvoering nog niet ...zou er zelf alleen denk ik een andere band op zetten (zwart leer ofzo)


----------



## Eek!

joost73 said:


> vandaag de X-treme ... had hem alweer een tijdje niet om gehad ...
> 
> @Eek: leuke seiko :-! , kende hem zo in deze klassieke uitvoering nog niet ...zou er zelf alleen denk ik een andere band op zetten (zwart leer ofzo)


Volgens mij zat er ook een zwarte of bruine leren band aan toen ik 'm kreeg. Alleen gingen die Seiko-bandjes niet zo lang mee (ik had maar één horloge toen, dus dagelijks gebruik) en ben ik het horloge een keer bijna kwijt geraakt doordat het bandje scheurde/afbrak. Dus toen heb ik maar besloten dat een stalen band een betere optie was als ik 'm niet wilde verliezen. Nu kan ik me eigenlijk niet eens meer voorstellen hoe hij eruit zou zien met een leren band. :think:


----------



## joost73

Eek! said:


> Volgens mij zat er ook een zwarte of bruine leren band aan toen ik 'm kreeg. Alleen gingen die Seiko-bandjes niet zo lang mee (ik had maar één horloge toen, dus dagelijks gebruik) en ben ik het horloge een keer bijna kwijt geraakt doordat het bandje scheurde/afbrak. Dus toen heb ik maar besloten dat een stalen band een betere optie was als ik 'm niet wilde verliezen. Nu kan ik me eigenlijk niet eens meer voorstellen hoe hij eruit zou zien met een leren band. :think:


ik bestel zelf nog wel eens bij uhrenbandversand.de ze hebben veel keus en een shell cordovan draagt super :-!
hirsch en rios hebben ook altijd wel mooie bandjes voor een nette prijs.
als je je horloge bijna verliest door het breken/scheuren van een leerbandje is dat verkeerde zuinigheid ;-)


----------



## joost73

nu btw ...na het maken van wat foto's in de jelly om mijn pols blijven zitten ...








fijne zondag verder ...wel nat helaas :-(


----------



## Eek!

joost73 said:


> ik bestel zelf nog wel eens bij uhrenbandversand.de ze hebben veel keus en een shell cordovan draagt super :-!
> hirsch en rios hebben ook altijd wel mooie bandjes voor een nette prijs.
> als je je horloge bijna verliest door het breken/scheuren van een leerbandje is dat verkeerde zuinigheid ;-)


Door schade en schande wordt men wijs.


----------



## -=RC=-

Deze weer eens uit de kist gehaald;


----------



## GuySie

-=RC=- said:


> Deze weer eens uit de kist gehaald;


Ik blijf twijfelen of ik niet eens tweedehands een Magrette op de kop moet tikken. Leuke combinatie van Panerai en Anonimo invloeden, en toch een echt eigen merk ipv de PAM homages waar ik mee (horloge-wise) ben opgegroeid.


----------



## -=RC=-

GuySie said:


> Ik blijf twijfelen of ik niet eens tweedehands een Magrette op de kop moet tikken. Leuke combinatie van Panerai en Anonimo invloeden, en toch een echt eigen merk ipv de PAM homages waar ik mee (horloge-wise) ben opgegroeid.


Je mag m gerust even passen indien je dichtbij woont, als dat je helpt beslissen...


----------



## Martin_B

Koop gewoon de Alpha, dat weet je hoe hij je staat. De wijzerplaat moet je er maar even bij fantaseren, voor de rest is het hetzelfde horloge 










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoi Martin, ik wist niet dat Alpha ook een Luminor hommage verkocht. Ziet er best netjes uit, leuk ook, die drilled lugs.
Loop vandaag zelf rond met de Radiomir chrono, mooi horloge, alleen jammer dat de chrono reset het meestal pas na een poging of 5-10 doet.. Geen zin om het terug te sturen naar HK.


----------



## Martin_B

Hoi Lester,

Het gaat nog iets verder, de Magrette werd gemaakt door Alpha. Vanwege de kleine oplage had Alpha het recht de kasten voor eigen modellen te her-gebruiken. Pas bij enorme oplages krijg je exclusiviteit. Hetzelfde geld voor hun Titanium Pilot. Dit was ook een Magrette model in beperkte oplage. En ook bv Pyrolume gebruikt Alpha voor hun eigen modellen.

Mijn Alpha:









Pyrolume









Magrette nautico:


----------



## joost73

komt weer een hoop leuks voorbij, ben zelf niet zo pro alpha vanwege de originaliteit van het ontwerp maar de foto's zijn erg mooi :-!
de margrette is erg strak (kon deze uitvoering met unitas ? nog niet)
en wat is het idee achter de pyrolume ? of is wat je ziet het ... puur door de toch opmerkelijke uitstraling :-!

hier vandaag begonnen met de gulfman ...maar inmiddels weer een frog  b-)


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Martin,

Die pyrolume is best leuk. Ik geloof dat ik ooit ook eens heb zitten loeren op zo'n model (geloof ander kleur lume).

Verjaardag op school (is weer een leerling 16 of 17 geworden)...









Vandaag is Mart langs gekomen (goed excuus om even lekker te koken:-d). Sorry geen foto's genomen. Geen tijd gehad. Maar ik droeg eerst mijn Raysman Yacht Timer:










en daarna de KING:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Hoi Martin,
> 
> 
> 
> Vandaag is Mart langs gekomen (goed excuus om even lekker te koken:-d). Sorry geen foto's genomen. Geen tijd gehad.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Het was in elk geval gezellig EN lekker :-! 
Dat biertje was ook bijzonder, toch wat anders dan het zoveelste Bavariaatje ;-)

Bedankt nog!

Groetjes aan Eva en Bram (vooruit, Azrael ook 'n knuffel)

Mart


----------



## GuySie

Vandaag weer een dagje G-Shock. Moet eerlijk zijn, de hoeveelheid wristtime die dat horloge krijgt is onverwacht hoog. Elke keer als ik nu twijfel of ik wel een mechanische wil riskeren pak ik de G-Shock...



Vandaag was het optreden van Mark Ronson in de Paradiso te Amsterdam. Geweldig optreden! En de G-Shock overleeft het enthousiaste springen, dansen en zwaaien natuurlijk zonder enig probleem.


----------



## EricSW

GuySie said:


> Vandaag was het optreden van Mark Ronson in de Paradiso te Amsterdam. Geweldig optreden! En de G-Shock overleeft het enthousiaste springen, dansen en zwaaien natuurlijk zonder enig probleem.


Moet ook maar 's een G-shock aanschaffen. Heb vanavond een concert van Helmet (Punk-rock) en dan zou een schockbestendig horloge ook wel handig zijn... haha


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Vandaag weer een dagje G-Shock. Moet eerlijk zijn, de hoeveelheid wristtime die dat horloge krijgt is onverwacht hoog. Elke keer als ik nu twijfel of ik wel een mechanische wil riskeren pak ik de G-Shock...
> Vandaag was het optreden van Mark Ronson in de Paradiso te Amsterdam. Geweldig optreden! En de G-Shock overleeft het enthousiaste springen, dansen en zwaaien natuurlijk zonder enig probleem.


*gniffel gniffel*

We zeiden het al he, there's no such thing as ONE G-shock. ;-)

Fijn dat 'ie zo goed bevalt!


----------



## -=RC=-




----------



## Sjors

Mijn nieuwe GX-56 natuurlijk. Gelijk aangetrokken en gedragen bij de aankomst van Sinterklaas op ost-Souburg (traditioneel een weekje later, maar een van de gezelligste die ik ken op het eiland).








 








 










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Deze mocht vandaag mee:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

G-5500 Tokyo vandaag!


----------



## -=RC=-

M'n andere nieuwe...


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


>



Mooi ding Mart. Koele foto ook!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Mooi ding Mart. Koele foto ook!


Kan me nog herinneren hoe frustrerend lang het heeft geduurd voor ik een keer de perfecte mix van sluitertijd, knopje indrukken en horloge weer bewegingloos krijgen onder de knie had.
Vandaag voor het eerst in een poosje die 5500 weer om, toch best een fijn model, heb er net dus nog maar een van besteld ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag:


----------



## -=RC=-

Nu even deze, later vandaag 1 van mijn 2 nieuwe...


----------



## Sjors

Firestorm vandaag (GW-1210CE-4)


















Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vanmorgen weer een expertinterview achter de rug voor mijn afstuderen, was dus (min of meer) netjes aangekleedt, inclusief dressy horloge:










Had eigenlijk een GW-200MS om maar die hockeypuck kreeg ik op geen enkele manier door de mouw van mijn overhemd heen


----------



## joost73

vandaag deze ...








halverwege tijdens het werk de swatch .... G-shock kan veel hebben , maar ik niet ...blijf er toch erg zuinig op :-s


----------



## RichardC

Wederom de prospex:










Meer en meer mijn grab-and-go horloge.


----------



## Sjors

Vandaag eens mijn GW-3000B aangedaan. Moet toch eens door de gebruiksaanwijzing snuffelen, want ik ben weer eens vergeten hoe de World Time switch werkt:-d

Is het bij jullie ook zo'n %$#%%@# weer? Ik zit al weken tegen een donker grijze lucht aan te kijken vanaf het lab.










Gelukkig blijven de leerlingen vrolijk 



















Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoi Sjors, met dat sephia-effect eroverheen ziet het er inderdaad wel erg naargeestig uit!

Zelf vandaag een best geslaagde horloge-jas kleurencombinatie gemaakt:









Ohja, een BB foto maken terwijl je rijdt is niet echt makkelijk, zeker niet als het zo donker is!


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, Mart,

Ik heb geen flauw idee waar dat Sepia effect eigenliijk vandaan komt, ik heb die foto's redelijk na elkaar genomen en niets aan de kleuren aangepast (camera: Monochrome, 1600 ISO).

Een collega was een serie foto's aan een klas aan het laten zien over een styralings practicum. Op het eind was er een foto van een grijze lucht en veel fabrieks rook in de verte, gezien vanaf de snelweg. Je had het commentaar van de leerlingen moeten horen toen ze realizeerden dat het vanaf de linker baan vanachter het stuur was geschoten:-d

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

vandaag naar een meeting van het horlogeforum met de frogman 1000 ....


----------



## -=RC=-




----------



## MHe225

*Niet dit .....*



Ron said:


> Nog steeds deze (al 'n maand of 3 - misschien tijd om weer eens te wisselen :think












Het toevoegen van plaatjes blijft worstelen en is er zeker niet beter op geworden met de nieuwe forum software. De thumbnail van de foto die verschijnt is niet de foto die ik geladen heb en ook niet de foto die ik in de pre-view zag. Sterker nog, dit is niet eens een van mijn foto's en net zo min het horloge om mijn pols.

_Echter, als ik dan op de duimnagel klik, komt wel mijn foto te voorschijn en de link werkt ook (foto hierboven). Oke, ik snap er inmiddels helemaal niets meer van. Het tweede tabblad waar Mart over praat zie ik dus niet ..... wellicht dat mijn browser (Safari Version 4.1.3) inmiddels te oud is en niet door de nieuwe forum software ondersteund wordt?_

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Niet dit .....*



MHe225 said:


> Het toevoegen van plaatjes blijft worstelen en is er zeker niet beter op geworden met de nieuwe forum software. De foto die verschijnt is niet de foto die ik geladen heb en ook niet de foto die ik in de pre-view zag. Sterker nog, dit is niet een seen van mijn foto's en net zo min het horloge om mijn pols.
> 
> Ben eens benieuwd of uiteindelijk de juiste foto verschijnt
> 
> Ron


Hoi Ron, probeerde je een horloge van een IWC chrono te posten? Want dat is het plaatje dat ik hier zie.

Om foto's te posten (geen thumbnail maar de hele foto) moet je, nadat je op de 'insert image' knop hebt gedrukt naar het tweede tabblad (From URL) gaan en daar de link van het plaatje inzetten, daarna moet je niet vergeten om het vinkje voor "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" UIT te zetten. Als het goed is werkt het dan gewoon |>

Ernie en zijn team van IT'ers zijn trouwens nog steeds druk bezig om de nieuwe software te perfectioneren, er zijn her en der nog wat kinderziektes die eruit gehaald moeten worden.


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Niet dit .....*

Vandaag weer de fantasy milsub om de pols. We zijn weer een fase verder, de cyclops is erafgebrand (hoera voor de creme brulee brander) en ik heb net met nagellak remover de restjes lijm erafgeschrobt. Nu is het tijd voor het grote lastige deel van het projectje - me inlezen hoe je het beste gedrukte letters van een wijzerplaat weghaalt, zodat ik het fake Rolex merkje kan verwijderen. Misschien toch eerst even op een oefendial aan de slag. En sowieso maar eens rodico bestellen...


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Niet dit .....*



MHe225 said:


> _Echter, als ik dan op de duimnagel klik, komt wel mijn foto te voorschijn en de link werkt ook (foto hierboven). Oke, ik snap er inmiddels helemaal niets meer van. Het tweede tabblad waar Mart over praat zie ik dus niet ..... wellicht dat mijn browser (Safari Version 4.1.3) inmiddels te oud is en niet door de nieuwe forum software ondersteund wordt?_
> 
> Ron


Nu begrijp ik het ook niet meer, zag net namelijk een IWC maar nu ineens een Rolex Datejust ofzo. Ik heb trouwens zelf ook gemerkt dat er niet altijd dat tweede tabblad tevoorschijn komt onder 'insert image'. Misschien dat het alleen zo werkt als je naar afvanced reply doorklikt in plaats van een quick reply? Dat is iets dat ik nog zou kunnen verzinnen.

[edit] nu is het helemaal mooi, de grote foto is je IWC terwijl de thumbnail een Datejust is. Hmmm.


----------



## joost73

*Re: Niet dit .....*



Lester Burnham said:


> Hoi Ron, probeerde je een horloge van een IWC chrono te posten? Want dat is het plaatje dat ik hier zie.


het getoonde model is geen chrono ... gelukkig niet ;-)
maar voor mij de mooiste IWC portuguese die nog redelijk betaalbaar is (anders kom je bij de vol kalenders)
het geen wat je ziet is links de kleine seconde en rechts de gangsreserve van 7 dagen !
wat ik zelf ook altijd erg mooi aan dit model vind is dat het uurwerk kast vullend is 

mHE225 , van harte met je erg mooie klok :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Niet dit .....*



joost73 said:


> het getoonde model is geen chrono ... gelukkig niet ;-)
> maar voor mij de mooiste IWC portuguese die nog redelijk betaalbaar is (anders kom je bij de vol kalenders)
> het geen wat je ziet is links de kleine seconde en rechts de gangsreserve van 7 dagen !
> wat ik zelf ook altijd erg mooi aan dit model vind is dat het uurwerk kast vullend is
> 
> mHE225 , van harte met je erg mooie klok :-!


[slaat zichzelf voor z'n kop] :-x

Ik zag twee subdials en keek er blijkbaar niet aandachtig genoeg naar, my bad!!

Inderdaad wel een vreselijk mooi horloge!


----------



## MHe225

*Re: Niet dit .....*

Dankjewel voor de complimenten, Joost en Mart (nee, ik neem je niet kwalijk dat je m'n Auto voor Chrono uitschold en ik zal het ook niet aan de moderator meneer vertellen :-d). Ikzelf vind de Portuguese Automatic inderdaad fantastisch mooi en nog een hele stap boven de Chrono. Eerder deze zomer heb ik jullie al verveeld met mijn bespiegelingen over al dan niet inruilen van mijn Chrono op de Auto. 'n Beslissing waar ik absoluut geen spijt van heb.

Inderdaad, Joost, het uurwerk is kastvullend en ook ik vind dat een van de mooie en bijzondere facetten van dit horloge. Ik heb ook een Parnis auto (in wezen 'n replica van deze IWC) en het uurwerk zwemt in de kast; er zit een aparte ring in om het uurwerk te centreren; er is zeker 3 mm loze ruimte rondom:









Zoals ik gisteren al aangaf, misschien maar weer eens tijd om te wisselen, dus met ingang van vandaag:










Toch wel raar, m'n Doxa DWL oogt zo veel kleiner dan de IWC Potuguese Auto, terwijl deze horloges ongeveer even groot zijn. Kennelijk bepaalt de afmeting van de wijzerplaat de perceptie van de afmeting van 'n horloge. Zal proberen om binnenkort een "side-by-side plaatje van deze twee horloges te schieten.

Ron


----------



## EricSW

*Re: Niet dit .....*

Ook erg fraai die Doxa! Ik had voordat ik op WUS terecht kwam, nog nooit van Doxa gehoord, maar ze voeren een paar erg fraaie modellen, waaronder deze.


----------



## Harayasu

Op deze zonnige dag de Citizen BM8180 even wat licht laten zien.


----------



## joost73

*Re: Niet dit .....*

mooie foto's :-!
doxa blijft ook altijd super ...
het grappige is idd dat de maat aardig groot is maar dan meer vanwege de "pannekoekkast" maar niet zo overkomt met het dragen.
mijn searambler oogde door de zilveren wijzerplaatkleur wel weer wat groter dan (ik schaam me diep maar ben volgens mij de naam kwijt .. ik meen sharkhunter) met de zwarte wijzerplaat.

afwisselen blijft zo toch een feest van het ene moois naar het andere |>


----------



## Lester Burnham

Harayasu said:


> Op deze zonnige dag de Citizen BM8180 even wat licht laten zien.


Ja, dat is wel een beetje het nadeel van die Eco-drives. Ik heb een Eco-Zilla maar die loopt constant leeg omdat ik mijn horloges maar een paar dagen per jaar omheb :-d Ligt dus regelmatig onder een bureaulampje op te laden. Ik prefereer een gewoon batterijtje eigenlijk over Eco-Drive of Kinetic om die reden. Wel ideaal als je 1 of maar weinig horloges hebt uiteraard. |>



MHe225 said:


> Zoals ik gisteren al aangaf, misschien maar weer eens tijd om te wisselen, dus met ingang van vandaag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toch wel raar, m'n Doxa DWL oogt zo veel kleiner dan de IWC Potuguese Auto, terwijl deze horloges ongeveer even groot zijn. Kennelijk bepaalt de afmeting van de wijzerplaat de perceptie van de afmeting van 'n horloge. Zal proberen om binnenkort een "side-by-side plaatje van deze twee horloges te schieten.
> 
> Ron


Dat is het mooie van Doxa, alle modellen hebben erg korte lugs, waardoor een model van 44mm ook om een kleinere pols prima te dragen is, zouden meer merken moeten doen. |>


----------



## Sjors

Zon? Wat is dat. Die heb ik volgens mij de afgelopen twee á drie weken niet meer dan een uurtje gezien... (sneeuwt hier nog steeds af en toe zelfs). Laatste stuk maar naar school gelopen, heb niet zo'n zin in weer een stuk bot minder... :roll:

Ik heb nog steeds de zwarte "Koning" aan.  








 
Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## joost73

vandaag de frogman ...


----------



## -=RC=-




----------



## schmeink

nieuwe inlay, nieuw bandje


----------



## Lester Burnham

Staat 'm goed hoor, zo'n NATO! Dit is typisch een horloge dat er altijd goed uitziet, ookal knoop je een rotte bananenschil aan de lugs


----------



## Sjors

Je kan natuurlijk niet alle G-Shocks in hun doosje laten. Ik heb de GLS-5500MM maar eens uit de doos gedaan en tot "draag horloge"gebombadeerd. Staat wel aardig met mijn KIKS TYO x Warner Brothers "Michael Jordan" shirt.








 









Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoi Sjors, leuk horloge inderdaad, ook wel aardig dat 'ie niet zo glanzend is als de DW6900CS4!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Deze Kemmner Tonneau! Iedereen die een dresswatch met goede value-for-money zoekt: hier is ie! ETA 2824, sapphire cystral voor- en achterop, AR-coating op binnenkant van crystal. En dat voor 200 euro, moeilijk te verslaan |>


----------



## Sjors

Een oude Japan Domestic Mudman (met "Mudman" tekst en Water 20BAR Resistant).










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag geen bijbaantje of ander fysiek werk dus weer eens een keer een Anti G-Shock omgedaan (want: heel erg mooi en heel erg breekbaar).

Ook net nog een paar fotootjes gemaakt in de lichttent, helaas waren alleen de eerste vijf of zes gelukt, daarna heb ik het een keer omgedraaid op een doek gelegd en bij alle (pakweg 40) foto's daarna zit het glaasje vol met microscopisch kleine haartjes, te veel om tegenop te photoshoppen. Was me niet opgevallen helaas! Allemaal weggegooid dus.


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Vandaag geen bijbaantje of ander fysiek werk dus weer eens een keer een Anti G-Shock omgedaan (want: heel erg mooi en heel erg breekbaar).
> 
> Ook net nog een paar fotootjes gemaakt in de lichttent, helaas waren alleen de eerste vijf of zes gelukt, daarna heb ik het een keer omgedraaid op een doek gelegd en bij alle (pakweg 40) foto's daarna zit het glaasje vol met microscopisch kleine haartjes, te veel om tegenop te photoshoppen. Was me niet opgevallen helaas! Allemaal weggegooid dus.


Maar deze foto is in elk geval prachtig :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## -=RC=-




----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Maar deze foto is in elk geval prachtig :-!
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Bedankt Martin, ik doe m'n best. Kom erg vaak de limitaties van mijn camera (compact gevalletje uit de budget categorie) tegen, er zal ooit nog wel eens een keer een spiegelreflex komen met wat leuke lensen erbij. Later, als ik groot (en rijk) ben ;-)

Groetjes!
Mart


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Bedankt Martin, ik doe m'n best. Kom erg vaak de limitaties van mijn camera (compact gevalletje uit de budget categorie) tegen, er zal ooit nog wel eens een keer een spiegelreflex komen met wat leuke lensen erbij. Later, als ik groot (en rijk) ben ;-)
> 
> Groetjes!
> Mart


Ik heb hele slechte foto's gezien gemaakt met hele dure camera's en andersom, dus staar je niet blind op de apperatuur. 
En weer terug op het onderwerp van de draad, natuurlijk heb ik deze vandaag om:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## joost73

vandaag de frog ....


----------



## joost73

mooie klok martin :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Ik heb hele slechte foto's gezien gemaakt met hele dure camera's en andersom, dus staar je niet blind op de apperatuur.


Klopt, alhoewel een macro-lens wel handig is met deze horloge-hobby! Details krijg ik niet op de foto, of ik zou uitsnedes moeten maken, maar dan gaat de kwaliteit er weer onder lijden.

Zelf vandaag een horloge om dat ik vrijwel nooit draag, vooral omdat het bandje vreselijk slecht matcht bij de rest van het horloge, het versmalt bovendien van 20mm tot 15mm, wat ik veel te ielig vind. Heb dan ook vandaag een beter bandje besteld (rally stijl, met van die gaten erin).


----------



## Sjors

Mijn DW-003 G-Lide. Ik heb hem December 2000 gekocht, dus ik heb hem nu 10 jaar. Het is het horloge dat mijn verzamelwoede heeft geinitieerd. Ik heb er een half jaar naar staan staren in de winkel voor ik hem eindelijk kocht.










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah kijk, het pronkstuk van het nog op te richten Sjors-museum 

Heb vandaag (het 'voorzichtig_aan_de_ computer_werken' deel van de dag) een horloge om dat een tijdje bij me logeert en waar ik een review over ga maken voor Ernie. Binnenkort zien jullie er meer van ;-) 

Kan wel al verklappen dat het een duikhorloge is b-)

Groetjes, 
Mart


----------



## joost73

het heeft even geduurd maar vandaag weer eens de Seamaster ...









fijn weekend allemaal :-!


----------



## Sjors

Vandaag een Ocean Gray Gulfman. FOto is van gisteren op school, waar ik hem ook droeg. Ik ben gisteren naar een concert geweest, daar had ik m'n gele GA-110A-9 aan, maar ik heb hem weer twerug gewisseld voor deze.










Prettig Weekend,

Sjors


----------



## -=RC=-

Nog steeds/alweer mijn graal


----------



## MHe225

Ik meldde al eerder en vaker dat ik er een afwijkend roulatiepatroon op nahoud; meestal blijft 'n bepaald horloge 'n paar maanden om mijn pols. Sinds vorige week is m'n Doxa weer aan de beurt:








maar omdat ik, zolas reeds uitvoerig in https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/caf%E9-calibr%E9-475573-2.html#post3532252 gemeld, vandaag eigenlijk de hele dag op de motor gezeten heb, mocht m'n Seiko ook eventjes meespelen:








Ik ben te benauwd dat iets met mijn duurdere horloges gebeurt als ik motor rijd, dus die blijven thuis. Mijn vriend Matt die (niet helemaal) toevallig precies dezelfde Ducati's heeft als ik, is minder benauwd / zit beter in de slappe was en heeft altijd z'n IWC Mark XV om als hij op de motor zit.

Maar nu ik dit typ zit de *DWL* weer om de pols b-)

Ron


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer

Deze vandaag:



















RJ


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo, met stip binnengekomen in de horloge-hierarchie van Kaliber 2010 

Het is een beauty Robert-Jan!

Ik loop in Eindhoven wel eens langs een AP AD, heel prima kwijlmateriaal in de vitrines daar!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Fotootje (BlackBerry-kwaliteit) gemaakt toen ik zat te wachten bij de garage zojuist.


----------



## Sjors

Mijn Wolf in Schaapskleren, MIB (MEn In Black) Mudman met MIWG (Men In White Gray) bezel en bandjes.








 
Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Kom net achter dit Nederlandse hoekje... dus gelijk maar even een foto van wat er om de pols zit. Zie overigens bijna alleen maar bekende namen! 

http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/4146/jlcmcdc01small.jpg[/img
[img]http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/3410/jlcmcdc02small.jpg


----------



## Bidle

Hmmm, kun je op dit forum trouwens je post niet wijzigen?? Of heb ik simpelweg het juiste knopje nog niet gevonden!??


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Ik meldde al eerder en vaker dat ik er een afwijkend roulatiepatroon op nahoud; meestal blijft 'n bepaald horloge 'n paar maanden om mijn pols. Sinds vorige week is m'n Doxa weer aan de beurt:
> 
> maar omdat ik, zolas reeds uitvoerig in https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/caf%E9-calibr%E9-475573-2.html#post3532252 gemeld, vandaag eigenlijk de hele dag op de motor gezeten heb, mocht m'n Seiko ook eventjes meespelen:
> 
> Ik ben te benauwd dat iets met mijn duurdere horloges gebeurt als ik motor rijd, dus die blijven thuis. Mijn vriend Matt die (niet helemaal) toevallig precies dezelfde Ducati's heeft als ik, is minder benauwd / zit beter in de slappe was en heeft altijd z'n IWC Mark XV om als hij op de motor zit.
> 
> Maar nu ik dit typ zit de *DWL* weer om de pols b-)
> 
> Ron


Gave Doxa, zit zelf te twijfelen over een 1200 en dan met name de kleur van de dial... zwart/oranje??


----------



## Sjors

Bidle said:


> Hmmm, kun je op dit forum trouwens je post niet wijzigen?? Of heb ik simpelweg het juiste knopje nog niet gevonden!??


Hoi Bidle,

Ik zie het ook net. Nou, in ieder geval welkom op het Nederlansche hoekje ;-)

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Is dat zo Sjors? Ik heb die optie wel, maar dat zal wel met mod-rechten te maken hebben waarschijnlijk. Zal het anders maar eens melden bij admin.

Bidle, welkom, wat een geweldig horloge gooi je meteen in de groep trouwens! Wat voor een materiaal is die zwarte band trouwens?

Groetjes, 
Mart

[edit] heb begrepen dat je na een bepaalde tijd je bericht niet meer kan editten, dit is waarschijnlijk waarom Sjors geen edit-optie zag bij een oudere posting van hem.

Bidle, misschien had je het ondertussen gevonden (of misschien is er echt een softwarefout) maar hier een printscreentje van waar de editknop te vinden zou moeten zijn!


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb Anicar (een Japanse blog vried) beloofd om mijn GW-3000B mee te nemen naar Japan. Nou was ik dat al van plan, omdat je snel tussen tijdzones kan wissellen (en dat voor een analoog). Als het goed is gaat mijn vliegtuig morgen precies over 24 uur en 30 minuten!

(Edit: deurbel gaat, staat een pratende sneeuwpop voor de deur. Komt Bram thuis nadat ie in een sneeuwballengevecht was terecht gekomen:-d)...










Groetjes,

Sjors

P.S. Het edit icoontje is trouwens weer terug gekomen...


----------



## Bidle

Bedankt voor je welkom,

Ik heb deze nog niet heel lang en eindelijk eens behoorlijke foto's van kunnen maken. De band is de articulated rubber. Wat gewoon inhoud dat het binnenwerk van titanium is en erop rubber. Zelf redelijk veel verschillende banden op horloges, maar deze is echt super en durf zelfs te zeggen de fijnste band die ik heb. Had ik overigens zelf niet verwacht. Bij het horloge wordt nog een soort van Velcro band geleverd, maar heb voor het duiken er een rubber band met sluiting bij gehaald.

De edit knop verschijnt bij mij overigens niet..... ook niet als ik net iets gepost heb. Op zich geen probleem, maar om nu elke keer eerst het voorbeeld te bekijken. Staat overigens in de faq dat het per subforum apart in te stellen zou moeten zijn....


----------



## Bidle

Zie net bij de post van Sjors, dat hij wel de "edit-knop" heeft.... zou het misschien pas beschikbaar worden als je een bepaald aantal posts hebt??


----------



## -=RC=-

Deze;


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag mijn budget PO omgehad.

@Bidle, ok, ik zal er nog eens achteraan gaan! Prachtig bandje inderdaad, alleen al de looks!


----------



## Robert-Jan Broer

Vandaag even snel deze: m'n 2006 AP RO Jumbo ref.15202ST. Mooiste automatische uurwerk (zonder complicaties) naar mijn mening, cal.2121 (gebaseerd op JLC920).



















En hier met wat vriendjes:


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag draag ik mijn bijzondere variatie op de Pilot 










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## malbat

Mijn Ti-zilla met 'Suppa adapters' op leren schoenen...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hey malbat, welkom op Kaliber 2010!

Gaaf, die strap adapters, heb zelf ook een EcoZilla maar ben bang dat de lug-to-lug lengte iets te groot wordt voor mijn polsen als ik er adapters op zet. 

Groetjes!


----------



## malbat

Lester Burnham said:


> Hey malbat, welkom op Kaliber 2010!
> 
> Gaaf, die strap adapters, heb zelf ook een EcoZilla maar ben bang dat de lug-to-lug lengte iets te groot wordt voor mijn polsen als ik er adapters op zet.
> 
> Groetjes!


Thnx. Lester,

Valt wel mee met het visueel effect van de adapters op de lug-to-lug lengte. Draag regelmatig nog steeds de originele band, maar vind het prettig om het af en toe te kunnen afwisselen met leer.

Cheers!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Inderdaad wel een frisse verandering met dat leren bandje!

Draag inmiddels alweer drie dagen mijn Alpha PN. Ik heb een boel horloges, maar ik blijf er toch bij dat dit het mooiste ontwerp is dat ik heb. In real life nog veel mooier (vooral die creme-witte kleur) dan op de plaatjes. Echt een geweldig mooi horloge, en met een glazen achterkant valt daar ook genoeg te genieten. Loopt de afgelopen dagen +8 per dag, mag ik niet over klagen!



















Vind het zelfs beter geslaagd dan het origineel:








Deze dingetjes doen een halve ton per stuk trouwens.


----------



## malbat

Was even weg. 

Ben het helemaal met je eens: prachtig horloge. Wear it with pride!! Trouwens ook mooi gefotografeerd.


----------



## EricSW

Mooi zeg die Alpha! Komt ook op mijn - steeds langer wordende - lijstje. erg fraai!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bedankt heren!

Ik heb toevallig vanmiddag ook de PN met rode wijzerplaat besteld. Ik had nog een extra glazen caseback liggen hier (ze hebben mij er ooit een te veel gestuurd) en de prijzen van de PN zijn de laatste tijd omhoog aan het gaan dus ik dacht, ach, 13e maand binnen, ik bestel de rode ook ;-) Schijnt in real-life bijna net zo mooi te zijn als de panda!


----------



## KarelVdD

Gisteren mijn Seiko Black Monster ontvangen, dus draag ik die. 

Thx to Rob van Monsterwatches voor de snelle en correcte levering.


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Alpha PN ..... Echt een geweldig mooi horloge ......


Daar kan ik mij alleen maar bij aansluiten, dus even geGoogle'd en dan krijg ik tot mijn verbazing onderstaande mededeling. Dus op zoek naar een alternatieve leverancier. Waar koop jij je Alpha's, Mart? Toch niet rechtstreeks in Hongkong, neem ik aan. Ben trouwens blij dat je ook de plaatjes van de Panda-Rolexen laat zien - ik dacht in eerste instantie dat de Alpha Panda 'n homage aan de Speedmaster Panda was (maar dan mooier). Zo zie je maar weer, ik heb nog veel te leren ......

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Daar kan ik mij alleen maar bij aansluiten, dus even geGoogle'd en dan krijg ik tot mijn verbazing onderstaande mededeling. Dus op zoek naar een alternatieve leverancier. Waar koop jij je Alpha's, Mart? Toch niet rechtstreeks in Hongkong, neem ik aan. Ben trouwens blij dat je ook de plaatjes van de Panda-Rolexen laat zien - ik dacht in eerste instantie dat de Alpha Panda 'n homage aan de Speedmaster Panda was (maar dan mooier). Zo zie je maar weer, ik heb nog veel te leren ......
> 
> Ron


Hoi Ron, ik koop inderdaad al mijn Alphas (die rode PN is de 12de ofzo) via de HK website, net zoals iedereen in de EU volgens mij. Louter positieve ervaringen mee. Als ik bij Alpha USA zou bestellen moest ik $30 aan verzendkosten betalen terwijl het vanuit HK gratis is. Meestal heb ik het binnen twee weken wel binnen, dat kan ik trouwens niet zeggen van verzending vanuit de US, zit nu nog steeds te wacthen op een pakje dat op 29 november op de post is gegaan in de States. :-d

De naam 'PN' die er trouwens vaak wordt gebruikt staat voor Paul Newman, omdat hij vroeger (nu nog steeds trouwens, zo te zien na een korte google-zoektocht) nog wel eens gezien wilde worden met een Rolex Daytona in pandakleuren.










Groetjes!
Mart


----------



## KarelVdD

Leuke dingen, die Alpha's. Ik kende het nog niet. Heb je tenminste een deftige replica en je hoeft niet te zeggen dat je een fake-Rolex of fake-Breitling om de pols hebt. Great!


----------



## Lester Burnham

KarelVdD said:


> Leuke dingen, die Alpha's. Ik kende het nog niet. Heb je tenminste een deftige replica en je hoeft niet te zeggen dat je een fake-Rolex of fake-Breitling om de pols hebt. Great!


Jep, een hommage is het eigenlijk. 90% hetzelfde design maar wel een aantal verschillen. Zodat je in ieder geval ziet dat de makers niet de insteek hebben gehad om simpelweg een kopie te maken.
Helaas lees ik de laatste tijd wel af en toe wat verhaaltjes van mensen die een minder goed exemplaar opgestuurd hebben gekregen, het wil bij sommige Chinese fabrikanten nog wel eens ontbreken aan een goede kwaliteitscontrole!

Groetjes, Mart


----------



## KarelVdD

Lester Burnham said:


> Jep, een hommage is het eigenlijk. 90% hetzelfde design maar wel een aantal verschillen. Zodat je in ieder geval ziet dat de makers niet de insteek hebben gehad om simpelweg een kopie te maken.
> Helaas lees ik de laatste tijd wel af en toe wat verhaaltjes van mensen die een minder goed exemplaar opgestuurd hebben gekregen, het wil bij sommige Chinese fabrikanten nog wel eens ontbreken aan een goede kwaliteitscontrole!
> 
> Groetjes, Mart


Ik heb één replica in mijn collectie, een jaar of vijf geleden gekocht in Turkije. Deftig staal, zoals het hoort. Quartz binnenin, met een werkende chrono. Dat ding loopt perfect. Heeft mij 50 € gekost.


----------



## Martin_B

Blijft mooi die PN :-!
Draag de mijne nog altijd graag.

Heb vandaag toevallig ook weer eens een Alpha om, de Amerikaanse Milsub. Onderstaande foto is van bijna een jaar geleden toen ik de laatste weken voor kerst in India doorbracht voor 't werk:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Dat zijn de betere foto's en betere plekken!


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Draag inmiddels alweer drie dagen mijn Alpha PN. Ik heb een boel horloges, maar ik blijf er toch bij dat dit het mooiste ontwerp is dat ik heb.


Eens! Die van mij wordt ook nooit verkocht. Klassieke Rolex look met een columnwheel chrono uurwerk voor een betaalbare prijs. En die toch wat oudere styling is zoveel beschaafder dan de toch wat protserig aandoende dress chrono's van tegenwoordig.


----------



## Bierkameel




----------



## EricSW

Bierkameel said:


>


Zo... daar kan je wel armspieren mee kweken, of niet? Of lijkt hij op de foto groter als dat hij is?

Wat een ding! Wel gaaf!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Oud & nieuw horloge:










Ben harstikke grieperig/koortsig trouwens, dus het zal wel geen geweldige jaarwisseling worden hier.


----------



## -=RC=-




----------



## MHe225

Van Mart geleend: Oud & Nieuw horloge (zit al om de pols sinds Eerste Kerstdag - tevens laatste aanwinst)










Mart, knap gauw en helemaal op en hopelijk heb je toch een leuke avond.
En voor allemaal een heel Goed, Gezond en Gelukkig Nieuw Jaar toegewenst.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Mart, knap gauw en helemaal op en hopelijk heb je toch een leuke avond.
> En voor allemaal een heel Goed, Gezond en Gelukkig Nieuw Jaar toegewenst.
> 
> Ron


Hoi Ron, bedankt, en ook de beste wensen daar!

Blijft een elegant ding, die Orient! 
Heb trouwens niks gezien van het vuurwerk. Voelde mezelf zo beroerd, ben om 23u naar bed gegaan en 14 uur later weer opgestaan.

Nieuwjaarshorloge: DW-5000ST










Groetjes, 
Mart


----------



## joost73

ik dacht dat ik hier gisteren ook al gepost had ..... al denk ik dat ik vaker "go advanced" kies ipv "post quick reply"
in ieder geval na een volle week de seamaster weer eens een g-shock ...


----------



## Sjors

Atomische Brandend Rode Frogman (klink wel een beetje raar, direct vertaald). Erg moeilijk van mijn pols af te krijgen! Nooit gedacht dat ik zo snel gehecht zou raken aan een GFW-1000 Frog...










@ Joost,

Ik kon het niet laten, ik heb een tweede GF-8250 Frog gekocht in Kyoto toen ik in de Big Camera bij het station stond.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat een mooie Frogs Joost en Sjors!

Vind die rode GWF-1000 wel duizend (hehe wat flauw) keer beter geslaagd dan de zwarte varianten om eerlijk te zijn. Alleen die gelly roze blijft nog gaver. Maar ja...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag een 16610LV hommage van Alpha om.

Ik kan me van de vorige keren dat ik het horloge omhad niet herinneren dat ik een bijzondere accurraatheid heb gemeten maar heb het horloge nu toch echt ruim meer dan 24 uur om en de tussenstand is +2 sec :-d

Ik klaag niet dus!!

Fotootje:


----------



## joost73

Sjors said:


> Atomische Brandend Rode Frogman (klink wel een beetje raar, direct vertaald). Erg moeilijk van mijn pols af te krijgen! Nooit gedacht dat ik zo snel gehecht zou raken aan een GFW-1000 Frog...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Joost,
> 
> Ik kon het niet laten, ik heb een tweede GF-8250 Frog gekocht in Kyoto toen ik in de Big Camera bij het station stond.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


 mooie klok , kan me ook goed voorstellen dat hij om de pols hangt ;-) super .... :-!
een GF-8250 is natuurlijk ook nooit weg ... blijft denk ik ... het wisselt nog wel eens mijn favoriet b-)


----------



## joost73




----------



## Martin_B

MB Moonphase vandaag. helaas weinig maan zichtbaar vandaag..










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag voor mij de Junghans, heb hem nog niet zo lang en ben er erg blij mee!


Junghans Max Bill 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat een mooi horloge!
Heb een tijdje zitten denken aan een Stowa Antea, maar deze is misschien nog wel eleganter! Heel mooi :-!


----------



## GuySie

Bidle said:


> Vandaag voor mij de Junghans, heb hem nog niet zo lang en ben er erg blij mee!
> 
> 
> Junghans Max Bill 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


Erg fraai! Ik ben sterk aan het overwegen mijn Antea te verkopen en deze Max Bill te kopen. Heb je hem in Nederland gekocht? Of online?


----------



## RichardC

Een oudje vandaag:


----------



## Bidle

GuySie said:


> Erg fraai! Ik ben sterk aan het overwegen mijn Antea te verkopen en deze Max Bill te kopen. Heb je hem in Nederland gekocht? Of online?


Thx, gewoon in Nederland bij de plaatselijke juwelier. Zijn genoeg verkooppunten en korting is altijd wel te realiseren.


----------



## Sjors

Weer eens een Frog vandaag:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## -=RC=-

My pride and joy;


----------



## joost73

Bidle said:


> Vandaag voor mij de Junghans, heb hem nog niet zo lang en ben er erg blij mee!
> 
> 
> Junghans Max Bill 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


Mooi horloge Bidle, het enige wat mij altijd tegen hield was het plexi ... 
vandaag weer eens een frogman


----------



## Bidle

Ik heb er ook even over getwijfeld, maar het "nieuwe" plexi moet een stuk krasvaster zijn volgens Junghans. Daarbij een mooiere glans.... Ik kan het verschil niet echt zien,.....

Ga jij wellicht de 14de ook naar de meeting in het zuiden?


----------



## bikerplus

Mijn SuperOcean op zwarte haai










gr Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo Ron, dat is een erg fraai horloge! Leuke combinatie ook op een lederen bandje, dat zie je niet zo vaak.
Heb zelf het kleine broertje van dit model (Colt Ocean automatic) maar deze Superocean is toch echt een stukkie stoerder |>

Groetjes,
Mart

Ps. Als ik goed tel ben je intussen al de derde Ron in Kaliber 2010 :-d


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Als ik goed tel ben je intussen al de derde Ron in Kaliber 2010 :-d


RonB .... RonD ..... Biker+ Ron

Ik heb al eerder verhaald dat ik jaren geleden bij Numar werkte (MRI technologie voor de olie industrie). De "running joke" was dat je alleen mocht meedoen als je naam Ron was. Heb meermalen in meetings gezeten met 7 of 8 mensen en 5 met de naam Ron. Tegen de gewoonte in noemden we mensen bij hun achternaam in de notulen.

RonB

*PS* - inderdaad een fraaie en stoere klok; lijkt wel groot - wat is de maat?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wij hebben toevallig in een team van 5 man wel 2 Robs zitten, maar nog geen Ron hiero 

Vandaag een vrolijke Swatch Irony chrono om. Kwam ik een jaartje of twee geleden tegen in een warenhuis in Antwerpen, waar ik niet weg te slaan was uit de horlogehoek. Zat al een kwartier lang semi-verliefd met dit ding te spelen toen ik me bedacht dat het niet onverstandig zou zijn om het dan ook maar meteen te kopen (op eBay trouwens :-d Alhoewel de prijs uiteindelijk gelijk was omdat het nog een nieuw model was). Toen het hier eenmaal aankwam is het geruisloos in de verzameling verdwenen, de liefde was alweer over voordat het horloge op de deurmat plofte. Maar goed, ik hou mezelf maar voor dat een horlogeverzameling niet compleet is zonder een Swatch (dus heb ik er twee ;-)).










Groetjes!
Mart


----------



## joost73

Bidle said:


> Ik heb er ook even over getwijfeld, maar het "nieuwe" plexi moet een stuk krasvaster zijn volgens Junghans. Daarbij een mooiere glans.... Ik kan het verschil niet echt zien,.....
> 
> Ga jij wellicht de 14de ook naar de meeting in het zuiden?


plexi is idd gewoon veel mooier en als het goed gaat met hoe je het wilt gebruiken is het een super mooie klok, veel plezier ermee
ik ga de 14de niet, ik volg niks meer op de forum's en heb er ook niks over gehoord of gezien...


----------



## Bidle

Jammer, had het wel leuk gevonden om je daar weer eens te treffen! Wie weet een andere keer!


----------



## Lester Burnham

De ene quartz chrono ingewisseld voor de volgende. Swatch Irony maakt plaats voor een vintage Seiko 7A38-7060.


----------



## malbat

Een oudje van eind '60/ begin '70. Ontvangen vorige week en binnenkort weer onderweg voor de nodige restauratie en 'upgrading'.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat een gave kastvorm zeg :-! Zo maken ze ze niet meer.

Groetjes daar, weet zeker dat het weer wat beter is ;-)

Mart


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Niet dit .....*

Weer eens een nieuw horloge aangedaan.Het was het laatste horloge dat ik in Japan heb gekocht. Mocht helaas niet die G-Man kopen. Ik heb zelfs 10000 yen geboden...










G-001 met roze accenten (complete model nummer even kwijt). Ga nog even schrijven voor mijn volgende 50 Gs artikel (ay ay, onderwerp al weggegeven:-d).










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## malbat

Lester Burnham said:


> Wat een gave kastvorm zeg :-! Zo maken ze ze niet meer.
> 
> Groetjes daar, weet zeker dat het weer wat beter is ;-)
> 
> Mart


Ja... een 'funky' kastvorm.

En het weer is inderdaad lekker zonnig hier!!


----------



## GuySie

De CR1 vandaag...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat een gruwelijk goede foto zeg...
Petje af |>

Zelf een beetje aan het twijfelen voor morgen, al een tijdje geen G-Shock meer omgehad. Ik ga altijd door fases heen met die G-Shocks, dan draag ik weer een maand lang niets anders, en dan kijk ik er weer een paar maanden helemaal niet naar om. Toch maar wat analoogs dan ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Morgen redelijk netjes gekleed met:


----------



## Lester Burnham

En dan zet je "My collection is various but not spectacular" in je profiel...

Bescheidenheid siert de mens ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Franck Muller is niet helemaal mijn smaak, maar wel een fraai horloge!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag een van de eerste horloges om die ik kocht toen de verzamelwoede nog op gang moest komen. Kan me nog herinneren dat ik het maar wonderlijk vond dat zo'n mechanisch uurwerk ineens op gang komt als je er een paar keer mee schudt. Nu is het uiteraard de gewoonste zaak van de wereld geworden |>

Heb er vandaag ook al een complimentje over gekregen trouwens, mijn Thesis begeleider vanuit de universiteit weet van mijn hobby (hij is zelf ook een verzamelaar van alles wat los en vast zit, je zou z'n kantoorje eens moeten zien) en wilde er graag meer over weten.


----------



## Bidle

EricSW said:


> Franck Muller is niet helemaal mijn smaak, maar wel een fraai horloge!


Moet eerlijk zeggen dat Franck Muller ook niet mijn smaak is, maar deze "eenvoudige" casablanca vind ik echt super. Met name op een struisvogel band is hij lekker old-skool. 

Vandaag, ja want het is al weer vrijdag, naar het zuiden voor een meeting met van die vlaai-etende mensen. Kortom daarom twee horloges om, zit enkel nog even te twijfelen welke het moeten worden.

Denk mijn trouwe:


Rolex Seadweller 02 

en een recente aanschaf een RAF horloge van Hamilton. 

Hamilton 6bb geneva 02


----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuke verzameling NATO's heb je daar 

Om over die horloges nog maar te zwijgen uiteraard. 
Een 16600 of 16610 moet en zal ik nog een keer eentje aanschaffen. Ben ook benieuwd wat de komst van de DSSD op langere termijn gaat doen met de waarde van de 16600. Zou best wel eens kunnen gaan stijgen op den duur |>


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Leuke verzameling NATO's heb je daar
> 
> Om over die horloges nog maar te zwijgen uiteraard.
> Een 16600 of 16610 moet en zal ik nog een keer eentje aanschaffen. Ben ook benieuwd wat de komst van de DSSD op langere termijn gaat doen met de waarde van de 16600. Zou best wel eens kunnen gaan stijgen op den duur |>


Thx
Doet het al redelijk, heb zelf een V-serie (één van de laatste) nog nieuw voor 4200,- gekocht. Maakt me verder overigens niet heel veel uit, want deze gaat de deur niet meer uit!  Heb idd erg veel nato's heb ik een keertje van bijna elke winkel die ik kon vinden er een paar besteld. Dit om de kwaliteit te vergelijken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Thx
> Doet het al redelijk, heb zelf een V-serie (één van de laatste) nog nieuw voor 4200,- gekocht. Maakt me verder overigens niet heel veel uit, want deze gaat de deur niet meer uit!  Heb idd erg veel nato's heb ik een keertje van bijna elke winkel die ik kon vinden er een paar besteld. Dit om de kwaliteit te vergelijken.


Nog interessante conclusies kunnen trekken mbt die NATO's? Ik heb er zelf een stuk of 6/7 geloof ik, de meesten kwamen van een eBay-verkoper uit de UK.


----------



## Bidle

Ja, dat er veel van slechte kwaliteit te koop zijn en dat veel verkochte nato's door verschillende verkopers gewoon dezelfde zijn.

Heb nu twee favorieten, maar die zou ik even moeten opzoeken welke dat waren. Is namelijk al weer een tijdje geleden.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ja, dat er veel van slechte kwaliteit te koop zijn en dat veel verkochte nato's door verschillende verkopers gewoon dezelfde zijn.
> 
> Heb nu twee favorieten, maar die zou ik even moeten opzoeken welke dat waren. Is namelijk al weer een tijdje geleden.


Dat eerste is ook iets dat mij al was opgevallen, de meeste NATO's komen uiteindelijk van dezelfde fabrikant.

Inmiddels voor vandaag (vannacht en morgen) mijn Bernhardt maar weer eens van stal gehaald. Prima allrounder.


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Vandaag, ja want het is al weer vrijdag, naar het zuiden voor een meeting met van die vlaai-etende mensen. Kortom daarom twee horloges om, zit enkel nog even te twijfelen welke het moeten worden.


:rodekaart zeg zeg zeg .... wel een beetje meer respect voor die mensen .... dat is waar mijn wieg stond en er is helemaal niets mis met vlaaien of mensen die vlaaien eten. Wij hebben zelfs een beetje vlaai cultuur in Texas geintroduceerd ......

En wat een nachtbrakers zijn jullie ruim 1/2 3 Nederlandse tijd op een weekse avond (morgen) zitten jullie nog een beetje op het forum te klepperen. Het is voor mij al bijna bedtijd ....

De mazzel enne .... neem een stukje rijstevlaai met slagroom op mijn gezondheid :-d

Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> :rodekaart zeg zeg zeg .... wel een beetje meer respect voor die mensen .... dat is waar mijn wieg stond en er is helemaal niets mis met vlaaien of mensen die vlaaien eten. Wij hebben zelfs een beetje vlaai cultuur in Texas geintroduceerd ......
> 
> En wat een nachtbrakers zijn jullie ruim 1/2 3 Nederlandse tijd op een weekse avond (morgen) zitten jullie nog een beetje op het forum te klepperen. Het is voor mij al bijna bedtijd ....
> 
> De mazzel enne .... neem een stukje rijstevlaai met slagroom op mijn gezondheid :-d
> 
> Ron


Was natuurlijk goed bedoeld en had een knipoog bij gemoeten, maar neem aan dat je dat wel begreep?? Staat ook nergens iets negatiefs over vlaai etende mensen, heb er nu al zin in!! Kom er regelmatig en een deel van mijn familie woont er nog steeds!

Was idd laat/vroeg, maar ook weer bijtijds op!! Moest/wilde nog wat dingen afmaken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

OFF TOPIC: Haha, ik zal maar niet dieper ingaan op de benamingen die we in Brabant hanteren voor Limburgers  

Het was inderdaad laat gisteren, maar goed, normaal gesproken is het donderdagavond stapavond in Eindhoven, gisteren een keertje thuisgebleven en dan kom ik Kaliber 2010 maar weer eens onveilig maken. We missen hier alleen nog een groep 18-24 jarige vrouwen en dan hoef ik helemaal de deur niet meer uit ;-)

/OFF TOPIC

Werd wakker met een diepe indruk van die Bernhardt in mijn pols, het bandje maar eens een micro-afstelling wijder gezet net. 
Fijne dag allemaal |>


----------



## GuySie

Gister een revolvertang gekocht om gaatjes in m'n horlogesbandjes te knallen, en meteen m'n Kemmner Marine aangepakt. Dat bandje zat te los en daardoor droeg ik het horloge veel minder - niet zo handig natuurlijk. Nu past ie weer netjes!

Dus vandaag heerlijk trots op de pols:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het blijft een mooi ding Guy. 
Ik mis op mijn Stowa Marine die off-centre seconds dial wel een beetje. Dat voegt toch wat toe aan de look van het horloge. 

Heb je trouwens die Kemmner Tourbillon gezien in zijn webshop? Het mot niet gekker worden :-d


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Het blijft een mooi ding Guy.
> Ik mis op mijn Stowa Marine die off-centre seconds dial wel een beetje. Dat voegt toch wat toe aan de look van het horloge.


Thanks. En ik wil best wel ruilen hoor ;-)



> Heb je trouwens die Kemmner Tourbillon gezien in zijn webshop? Het mot niet gekker worden :-d


Jep, niet echt mijn ding - en ik vind die Chinese tourbs daadwerkelijk leuk. Ohwell. Zijn Bond-sub kloon en zijn Heuer bundeswehr chrono klokjes vind ik daarentegen wel om m'n vingers bij af te likken...


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Het blijft een mooi ding Guy.
> Ik mis op mijn Stowa Marine die off-centre seconds dial wel een beetje. Dat voegt toch wat toe aan de look van het horloge.
> 
> Heb je trouwens die Kemmner Tourbillon gezien in zijn webshop? Het mot niet gekker worden :-d


+1. Deze ga ik nog een keer aanschaffen, alleen natuurlijk niet met zwitsers uurwerk ;-)

Wat ik ook grappig vond is dat Kemmner een 'Kleine Flieger'heeft gemaakt met de prachtige SB18 erin:



















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Thanks. En ik wil best wel ruilen hoor ;-)
> 
> Jep, niet echt mijn ding - en ik vind die Chinese tourbs daadwerkelijk leuk. Ohwell. Zijn Bond-sub kloon en zijn Heuer bundeswehr chrono klokjes vind ik daarentegen wel om m'n vingers bij af te likken...


Haha, nou, als ik echt genoeg krijg van die Stowa en slapeloze nachten heb door de Kemmner weet ik je te vinden ;-)

Die Mini-sub die hij er op heeft staan vind ik echt vreselijk gaaf, alleen vind ik 37mm te klein voor een diver. Minus de bezel kom je dan uit op een erg kleine dial waardoor het net een vrouwenhorloge is. Jammer dat hij niets heeft tussen 37 en 42mm. Daar zou ik meteen bovenop springen.

[edit] zie dat Martin tegelijkertijd dat horloge toevallig ook heeft gepost, inderdaad prachtig design.


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Die Mini-sub die hij er op heeft staan vind ik echt vreselijk gaaf, alleen vind ik 37mm te klein voor een diver. Minus de bezel kom je dan uit op een erg kleine dial waardoor het net een vrouwenhorloge is. Jammer dat hij niets heeft tussen 37 en 42mm. Daar zou ik meteen bovenop springen.


Ik draag zelf vanalles tussen 35mm en 47mm. 35mm kan voor mij (2 meter x 100 kilo ) alleen bij modellen zonder bezel. Dus ik snap dat je deze plaat te klein vindt. Maar, ik denk dat ik er wel aan zou kunnen wennen. Ik neig steeds vaker weer naar 40mm en kleiner de laatste tijd.


----------



## GuySie

Same here, steeds kleiner weer! Na rare 47mm Ticino Big Pilot en 47mm Radiomir model uitspattingen nu besloten dat 42mm voor casual mijn max is, en onder de 40mm voor net. De 39mm van de Alpha PN is eigenlijk precies de goede maat voor mijn minimale polsjes.


----------



## GuySie

Martin_B said:


> Wat ik ook grappig vond is dat Kemmner een 'Kleine Flieger'heeft gemaakt met de prachtige SB18 erin:


Leuk, dat is de eerste keer dat ik de SB18 in een horloge heb gezien dat niet jouw Beijing was  helaas zijn de wijzers en plaat niet echt mijn ding...


----------



## MHe225

Bidle said:


> Was natuurlijk goed bedoeld en had een knipoog bij gemoeten, maar neem aan dat je dat wel begreep?? Staat ook nergens iets negatiefs over vlaai etende mensen, heb er nu al zin in!! Kom er regelmatig en een deel van mijn familie woont er nog steeds!


Tuurlijk had ik dat bgrepen .... ik denk dat ik ook nog 'n extra knipoogje in mijn post had moeten gebruiken.


Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, ik zal maar niet dieper ingaan op de benamingen die we in Brabant hanteren voor Limburgers


Lijkt mij een goed plan; per slot van rekening willen we het vriendelijk houden ...... anders moet de moderator meneer ingrijpen, dze draad sluiten en jou (en mij misschien) in de hoek zetten .... :think: ..... :-d

Trouwens, niet verder vertellen, maar ik heb begrepen dat ik eigenlijk een BELG* ben, zij het met Nederlands paspoort :-d :-d :-d

Serieuzer dan: die kleine Flieger van meneer Kemmner is inderdaad wel heel erg mooi |> Als je goed rondkijkt zijn er toch wel heel wat mooie horloges / Fliegers van micro-merken te koop. Als jullie wel eens op het Omega forum rondneuzen, hebben jullie misschien de Techne Sparrow Hawk gezien die KatGirl opgeduikeld heeft:
















_lees meer hier: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/small-bird-prey-wings-its-way-switzerland-486777.html_

Ron

* *B*en *E*erst *L*imburger *G*eweest :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nou Ron, dat horloge ziet er alleraardigst uit!
Had ik nog nooit van gehoord inderdaad, heb zelf wel een aantal andere horloges met datzelfde uurwerk, louter positieve ervaringen mee.

Die B.E.L.G.engrap had ik ook al wel eens langs horen komen ja ;-)

Groetjes,
Mart

ps. oeh, moet nu toch echt het bed in, morgen (straks) moet ik alweer om 7am op <|


----------



## joost73

vandaag weer eens de groene ...


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag zo'n rond het huis hang dag gehad. Ik heb mijn Nolex maar weer eens omgegespt. Het leuke van deze vind ik dattie nageaapt is, maar in een niet bestaand formaat. Te klein voor een DSSD, te groot voor een normale Dweller.










Beetje op tijd gaan slapen vanavond, en morgen ochtend op naar de Rikketik!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Tom

Vandaag deze. Ook op tijd naar bed voor de Rikketik morgen. Bandje scoren voor mn Broad Arrow en Azimuth. Heb er zin an


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gave Speedy, die auto's zie je niet zo vaak op WUS. De professionals zijn toch wat populairder. Ik vind echter zelf de reduced qua ontwerp beter geslaagd, de dials staan net iets mooier gepositioneerd en om mijn dunne pols staat het ook wat beter door de (iets) kleinere diameter.

Heb vanwege mijn werk trouwens zelf de Speedy maar in de kluis gelaten, krijg toch altijd (al dan niet terecht) het gevoel dat het een kwetsbaar horloge is, en heb vandaag een zwarte Monster gedragen, voelt toch wat steviger aan! Weet dat het een vreselijk voor-de-hand-liggende keuze is, maar ik kan niet anders dan concluderen dat de hype terecht is. Ik ken geen enkel horloge dat mij meer comfort biedt dan de zachte afgeronde Monster-case in combinatie met heerlijk 'vette' links op de bracelet.


----------



## Bidle

Morgen (vandaag) naar de Rikketik en waarschijnlijk met deze om de pols. Het is verreweg mijn fijnste horloge! Ben erg benieuwd want ben nog nooit geweest. 


Rolex Explorer II 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## GuySie

Uit zelfbescherming niet naar de Rikketik. Veel plezier daar jongens!


----------



## joost73

vandaag in het geel...








en patries ook ...


----------



## -=RC=-

Mijn Alpina voorzien van het "oudere" model rubber, zonder vouwsluiting.
Dus weer even aan wennen...


----------



## Tom

Net deze omgedaan met zn nieuwe kroko


----------



## joost73

Tom said:


> Net deze omgedaan met zn nieuwe kroko


staat het goed en heb je toevallig een foto waar de kleuren beter op uit komen ?
ik zit nl al een tijdje te twijfelen wat goed zal staan .... vooral door de aparte fletse kleur van de wijzerplaat.


----------



## joost73

Bidle said:


> Morgen (vandaag) naar de Rikketik en waarschijnlijk met deze om de pols. Het is verreweg mijn fijnste horloge! Ben erg benieuwd want ben nog nooit geweest.
> 
> 
> Rolex Explorer II 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


mooie foto


----------



## Tom

joost73 said:


> staat het goed en heb je toevallig een foto waar de kleuren beter op uit komen ?
> ik zit nl al een tijdje te twijfelen wat goed zal staan .... vooral door de aparte fletse kleur van de wijzerplaat.


Het werd al wat schemerig buiten en mn iphone fotografeert sowieso wat donker. Deze is misschien wat beter


----------



## joost73

bedankt, kleur combineert zo te zien wel mooi ...|>


----------



## Martin_B

De Beijing ZhuFeng vandaag:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kom net terug van een Caribisch feestje. Zit nu nog met teenslippers, korte broek en een zomerbloesje aan de pc 

Kon niet anders dan dat ik mijn opvallendste (tevens goedkoopste) horloge (49mm diameter) om zou doen vandaag.


----------



## Tom

Lester Burnham said:


> Kom net terug van een Caribisch feestje. Zit nu nog met teenslippers, korte broek en een zomerbloesje aan de pc
> 
> Kon niet anders dan dat ik mijn opvallendste (tevens goedkoopste) horloge (49mm diameter) om zou doen vandaag.


Das even schrikken


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Kom net terug van een Caribisch feestje. Zit nu nog met teenslippers, korte broek en een zomerbloesje aan de pc


Moet een grappig zicht zijn. Gelukkig is het wat warmer nu.

Vandaag maar weer m'n rode Froggy aangegespt. Volgens mij is het op het moment één van mijn populairste modellen.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ja, inderdaad apart om in januari zo rond te lopen. Kreeg ook heel wat vreemde blikken toegeworpen op weg naar de auto :-d

Uw verslaggever met nepsnor (uit een afro-pruik van iemand anders) voor een boel kampioensschalen.










@Sjors, die rode Frog is echt heel stoer, vind het vooral geslaagd dat ze voor een matte kleur zijn gegaan.
Op die manier ziet het er uit als 'serious business'.

Fijne zondagavond nog allen!
Mart


----------



## EricSW

Mijn Seiko vandaag met z'n 'nieuwe schoenen':










(had niet op het datumvenstertje gelet...) :think:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Is een geslaagde combi geworden Eric! Was de moeite van het versmallen zeker meer dan waard |>

Vandaag maar eens een Citizen duiker omgehangen, elke keer als ik dat ding draag krijg ik het verlangen om meer divers van Citizen te kopen. Fijn ding. Onterecht een beetje ondergesneeuwd door al die Mako's en Seiko duikers op WUS.


----------



## EricSW

Mooi ding ook die Citizen!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nou, toch maar weer eens de Speedy om vandaag. Als ik dat ding niet draag vergeet ik soms maandenlang dat ik 'm uberhaupt heb (misschien ook omdat deze uit het zicht ligt, in een kluis) maar als ik het dan een keer draag ben ik de hele dag naar mijn linkerpols aan het koekeloeren 

Vrees alleen wel de dag dat deze voor een servicebeurt wegmoet. Hoop dat ik tegen die tijd ben afgestudeerd :-d Schijnt nogal een zeer lastig uurwerk te zijn om te servicen namelijk (Omega 3220 = gemodificeerde ETA 2892, met een Dubois Depraz 2020 chrono module erop gemonteerd).


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Nou, toch maar weer eens de Speedy om vandaag. Als ik dat ding niet draag vergeet ik soms maandenlang dat ik 'm uberhaupt heb (misschien ook omdat deze uit het zicht ligt, in een kluis) maar als ik het dan een keer draag ben ik de hele dag naar mijn linkerpols aan het koekeloeren
> 
> Vrees alleen wel de dag dat deze voor een servicebeurt wegmoet. Hoop dat ik tegen die tijd ben afgestudeerd :-d Schijnt nogal een zeer lastig uurwerk te zijn om te servicen namelijk (Omega 3220 = gemodificeerde ETA 2892, met een Dubois Depraz 2020 chrono module erop gemonteerd).


Volgens mij reviseren de horlogemakers de module niet, maar vervangen ze hem voor een ingekocht reeds gereviseerd exemplaar. Het schijnt economisch niet verantwoord te zijn dit zelf te doen.

Maaruh, het is een prachtig horloge :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Volgens mij reviseren de horlogemakers de module niet, maar vervangen ze hem voor een ingekocht reeds gereviseerd exemplaar. Het schijnt economisch niet verantwoord te zijn dit zelf te doen.
> 
> Maaruh, het is een prachtig horloge :-!


Thanks, maar goed, het klinkt dan eigenlijk nog duurder dan ik al dacht dan het was  Het basisuurwerk wordt dus geserviced en daarna komt er een nieuwe chrono bovenop :-d
Voor het geld van zo'n beurtje kan je volgens mij onderhand een nieuwe (tweedehands) Speedmaster Reduced krijgen.

Gelukkig loopt ie nu nog -1 sec per 24 uur. Dan stel ik het nog maar even uit, ondanks dat het volgens mij wel al aardig wat jaartjes geleden is dat het horloge voor het laatst een beurt heeft gehad.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag mijn Mudman, maar kan me foto's nergens vinden...... Dan maar even weer nieuwe gaan maken. Het is een donkergrijze met oranje accenten! Het is de schuld van Joost, want al zijn posts hebben er toe geleid!


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Thanks, maar goed, het klinkt dan eigenlijk nog duurder dan ik al dacht dan het was  Het basisuurwerk wordt dus geserviced en daarna komt er een nieuwe chrono bovenop :-d
> 
> Voor het geld van zo'n beurtje kan je volgens mij onderhand een nieuwe (tweedehands) Speedmaster Reduced krijgen. _[edit: nadruk door RonB]_
> 
> Gelukkig loopt ie nu nog -1 sec per 24 uur. Dan stel ik het nog maar even uit, ondanks dat het volgens mij wel al aardig wat jaartjes geleden is dat het horloge voor het laatst een beurt heeft gehad.


Ben bang dat je daar gelijk in hebt, Mart. Ondanks dat ik vooraf een schatting had gekregen en een accurate prijsopgaaf voordat ze daadwerkelijk aan mijn Omega begonnen, was het toch wel schrikken & slikken toen ik afgelopen najaar mijn Speedy Pro ophaalde van z'n service beurt .... $600 Weliswaar ook een nieuw glas (hesalite), maar toch. Dat was meer dan ik voor de service van onze beide Fortissen betaald heb :think: 
Het mafste was, de Speedy liep perfect. Alleen, ik kon hem bijna niet meer opwinden - dat ging zo zwaar dat als ik hem meer dan een paar dagen droeg, ik blaren op mijn duim en wijsvinger kreeg.

Mooie foto trouwens van jouw Speedy |> ik schreef het al eerder, ook hier, geloof ik, ik krijg nooit genoeg van het kijken naar (foto's van) Speedy's.

Ik draag momenteel nog steeds m'n _Orient 60th Anniversary LE_ maar met al dit gepraat over de Speedy denk ik dat die dit weekend maar eens uit z'n winterslaap moet ontwaken.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Ben bang dat je daar gelijk in hebt, Mart. Ondanks dat ik vooraf een schatting had gekregen en een accurate prijsopgaaf voordat ze daadwerkelijk aan mijn Omega begonnen, was het toch wel schrikken & slikken toen ik afgelopen najaar mijn Speedy Pro ophaalde van z'n service beurt .... $600 Weliswaar ook een nieuw glas (hesalite), maar toch. Dat was meer dan ik voor de service van onze beide Fortissen betaald heb :think:
> Het mafste was, de Speedy liep perfect. Alleen, ik kon hem bijna niet meer opwinden - dat ging zo zwaar dat als ik hem meer dan een paar dagen droeg, ik blaren op mijn duim en wijsvinger kreeg.
> 
> Mooie foto trouwens van jouw Speedy |> ik schreef het al eerder, ook hier, geloof ik, ik krijg nooit genoeg van het kijken naar (foto's van) Speedy's.
> 
> Ik draag momenteel nog steeds m'n _Orient 60th Anniversary LE_ maar met al dit gepraat over de Speedy denk ik dat die dit weekend maar eens uit z'n winterslaap moet ontwaken.
> 
> Ron


Phoe, dat is inderdaad een aardig bedragje Ron :-(

Maar goed, je hebt gewoonweg geen andere optie als het horloge al wat mankeert. Je kan het niet verkopen in die staat (of met veel meer dan $600 verlies) en als je het niet laat repareren heeft het sowieso geen functie meer.

Ik werd zelf ook al aangestoken door de Speedmaster foto's die Tom gisteren poste, zo zie je maar weer dat er nu ineens een Speedy-golf door Nederland (en Texas) trekt :-d Zou zo maar eens kunnen dat die van mij na een dagje alweer de kluis gaat opzoeken trouwens. Ben intussen weer kaalgeplukt door de bracelet (moet er een keer een mooie lederen band voor kopen) en moet morgen ook wat fysiek werk gaan doen.

Zal ik de cirkel dan maar rondmaken en een Orient Mako omhangen? ;-)

Groeten, Mart


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham; said:


> Phoe, dat is inderdaad een *on*aardig bedragje Ron :-(
> 
> Maar goed, je hebt gewoonweg geen andere optie als het horloge al wat mankeert. Je kan het niet verkopen in die staat (of met veel meer dan $600 verlies) en als je het niet laat repareren heeft het sowieso geen functie meer.
> 
> Ik werd zelf ook al aangestoken door de Speedmaster foto's die Tom gisteren poste, zo zie je maar weer dat er nu ineens een Speedy-golf door Nederland (en Texas) trekt :-d Zou zo maar eens kunnen dat die van mij na een dagje alweer de kluis gaat opzoeken trouwens. Ben intussen weer kaalgeplukt door de bracelet (moet er een keer een mooie lederen band voor kopen) en moet morgen ook wat fysiek werk gaan doen.
> 
> Zal ik de cirkel dan maar rondmaken en een Orient Mako omhangen? ;-)
> 
> Groeten, Mart


Verkopen is geen optie, mijn Moonwatch is een blijver, evenals de rest in de collectie. Ik heb jullie deze zomer vermoeid met verhalen over "mijn eerste keer" en eerlijk gezegd hoop ik dat het ook de laatste keer was. De Portuguese Chrono heeft nog maanden bij de horlogier waar ik hem heb ingeruild, gelegen en ik heb meermalen met de gedachte gespeeld om hem toch terug te kopen. Mijn vrouw heeft mij daarvan weerhouden en daar heb ik achteraf geen spijt van: anders hadden wij ons de Mark XVI (2x) niet kunnen veroorloven.

De bracelet van mijn Speedy is nog nagelnieuw - ik heb het niet zo op bracelets begrepen en had van meerdere mensen al gehoord dat hij plukt. Dus toch maar op leer (er bij bedongen toen ik hem kocht). Maar we wonen en leven nu in een erg vochtig en zweterig klimaat, dus ik verslijt bandjes bij de vleet (_$$$_). Na lang wikken en wegen uiteindelijk toch maar besloten een Omega mesh te kopen: een echte aanrader, reuze comfortabel. Zou je ook eens over moeten denken, Mart.

Orient Mako - goed plan |> Maar dan ook een fotootje maken morgen ;-)

Welterusten,
Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> De bracelet van mijn Speedy is nog nagelnieuw - ik heb het niet zo op bracelets begrepen en had van meerdere mensen al gehoord dat hij plukt. Dus toch maar op leer (er bij bedongen toen ik hem kocht). Maar we wonen en leven nu in een erg vochtig en zweterig klimaat, dus ik verslijt bandjes bij de vleet (_$$$_). Na lang wikken en wegen uiteindelijk toch maar besloten een Omega mesh te kopen: een echte aanrader, reuze comfortabel. Zou je ook eens over moeten denken, Mart.
> 
> Orient Mako - goed plan |> Maar dan ook een fotootje maken morgen ;-)
> 
> Welterusten,
> Ron


Hmmm, ik heb wel eens overwogen om een mesh-bandje te kopen voor een ander horloge maar had er eigenlijk nog nooit bij nagedacht dat ik dat ook voor de Speedy zou kunnen doen. Weet trouwens niet of ik in dat geval een originele Omega zou kopen, eerst maar eens een merkloos gevalletje van een paar tientjes om te kijken of mesh uberhaupt wel bevalt. Heb volgens mij nog niet zo heel vaak Speedy's op mesh gezien, heb jij toevallig een foto van die van jou?

Vandaag heb ik inderdaad de Mako maar omgehangen (een van de twee, heb ook een oranje Mako). Het fotootje is wel al wat ouder stiekem 










Groetjes,
Mart


----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij de Tao vandaag.









(de ondergrond is de kalender van de plaatseljike Chinees. Vond ik wel toepasselijk :-d)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Heb volgens mij nog niet zo heel vaak Speedy's op mesh gezien, heb jij toevallig een foto van die van jou?


Zeg, zeg, zeg, Moderator Meneer, heb je weer eens zitten slapen? :rodekaart 
Als je beter opgelet had, had je mijn Speedy Pro in post #360 van de Laatste aanwinst draad gezien. Daarom, speciaal voor jou:








Ik heb helaas geen wrist-shots. Regelmatig vragen mensen in het Omega forum naar plaatjes van Speedy's op mesh; kijk eens hier: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/got-myself-omega-mesh-put-my-speedy-490201.html 
In deze draad staat o.a. dit plaatje: 








En een heel andere Omega (PO) ook op mesh: 








En je kunt die mesh ook voor andere horloges gebruiken:

















Ten overvloede en voor de goede orde: anders dan de eerste foto (Speedy Pro met Oberon tool op blauw matje) zijn geen van deze foto's of horloges van mij en heb ik de vrijheid genomen die van andere WUS-leden te lenen.

Excuses ook voor het bandbreedte verslindende stripverhaal - hopelijk dat de moderator hier een oogje dichtknijpt ;-) en dit door de vingers ziet. Over tot de orde van de dag en de reguliere programmering.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahaha Ron, ik zal het maar weer bedekken met de mantel der horloge-liefde ;-)

Toen ik die Speedy zag wist ik inderdaad dat ik die foto al eens eerder had gezien, je hebt gelijk, het ziet er gewoon supergoed uit. Zal eens gaan nadenken over hoe en wat 
Die Doxa is trouwens ook heel stoer, maar dat terzijde!

Heb zelf vandaag het horloge om dat de hobby startte een paar jaar geleden, het eerste schaap dat over de dam was zeg maar! Die foto is ongeveer net zo oud trouwens, in die tijd maakte ik nog foto's met een telefoon zoals je kan zien.

Vostok Komandirskie op Bond-NATO (leuke combi, Bond met een Sovjet horloge)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Blijkbaar straal ik de laatste tijd een positieve energie uit naar mijn horloges want na 14 uur dragen is de Komandirskie nog exact +/- 0 seconden |>
Had ik laatst ook al met een Alpha Sub, allebei die horloges kostten hooguit een paar tientjes. Vreemd hoor. Kon me toch echt herinneren dat dit geen erg nauwkeurig uurwerk was de laatste keer dat ik het heb gedragen. Maar goed, we klagen niet.

Wel wonderbaarlijk als je het uit gaat rekenen. Dit uurwerk (Vostok 2416B) tikt met 19.800 BPH. Dat wil dus zeggen dat ik nu (maal 14) al 277.000 beats achter de rug heb, waarbij er dus een afwijking is van minder dan 5 (5 = ongeveer 1 sec) slagen. OP 277.000 beats!!! Dat is dus minimaal 99,998 % accuraat. In een mechanisch Russisch geval van 40 dollar.. Respect voor de radertjes 

Af en toe is het goed om je even te verbazen over het wondertje dat er om je pols hangt heren :-d


----------



## EricSW

Ik verbaas me er meer over dat jij die gegevens allemaal zo paraat hebt...:-s


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Ik verbaas me er meer over dat jij die gegevens allemaal zo paraat hebt...:-s


Het rekenmachientje doet wonderen


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gek genoeg is die Vostok de tweede helft van de dag ineens een seconde of 15 vooruit gaan lopen, misschien had ik 'm niet mee moeten nemen op stap :-d

Toch maar een tweede kans voor Russische horlogerie vandaag, met deze Slava Gorbatsjov.


----------



## Sjors

Vandaag een Conspirator (1999) aangegespt. Leuk dingetje, maar de BPM counter nog niet gebruikt ;-)










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie

Sjors said:


> Vandaag een Conspirator (1999) aangegespt. Leuk dingetje, maar de BPM counter nog niet gebruikt ;-)


Das best stoer, een bpm counter in een horloge? Of mis ik een grap?


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Das best stoer, een bpm counter in een horloge? Of mis ik een grap?


Zie hier de uitleg van Sjors 






Zelf vandaag een GW-200 om.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag weer een hoop foto's gemaakt en deze om gehad! 


Seiko 6139 - 6002 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik zag de Panerai-thread net al voorbij komen. Hoeveel tijd gaat er nou in zo'n photoshoot zitten? Kan me toch wel voorstellen dat je er heel wat tijd zoet mee bent om zulke foto's te maken (en nabewerken??). 

Die Seiko vind ik echt super, kom dit model op eBay wel eens tegen alleen schijnt het huidige aanbod voor 99% Franken te zijn en ik zit net niet genoeg in de vintage Seiko hoek om dat aan te durven.


----------



## Bidle

Is moeilijk te zeggen,.....soms duurt het wel een uur en soms is het in 5 minuten gedaan. Deze foto van de Seiko was echt in 3 minuten gemaakt. Wat ik zelf wel belangrijk vind is dat ik foto's niet na hoef te bewerken in Photoshop. Mede omdat ik daar een hekel aan heb.

Ik herken je "angst" wel, maar staan er af en toe best goede tussen en je kan het natuurlijk altijd even vragen aan iemand met de juiste kennis. 

Bedankt voor je compliment!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Is moeilijk te zeggen,.....soms duurt het wel een uur en soms is het in 5 minuten gedaan. Deze foto van de Seiko was echt in 3 minuten gemaakt. Wat ik zelf wel belangrijk vind is dat ik foto's niet na hoef te bewerken in Photoshop. Mede omdat ik daar een hekel aan heb.
> 
> Ik herken je "angst" wel, maar staan er af en toe best goede tussen en je kan het natuurlijk altijd even vragen aan iemand met de juiste kennis.
> 
> Bedankt voor je compliment!


Dat valt me nog reuze mee, dat je daar soms in een paar minuutjes al klaar mee bent. Wat me bij jouw foto's altijd vooral opvalt is dat je van die originele en goed contrasterende achtergronden gebruikt. Dat geeft die foto's toch wel een eigen gezicht, herkenbaar |>


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Dat valt me nog reuze mee, dat je daar soms in een paar minuutjes al klaar mee bent. Wat me bij jouw foto's altijd vooral opvalt is dat je van die originele en goed contrasterende achtergronden gebruikt. Dat geeft die foto's toch wel een eigen gezicht, herkenbaar |>


Thx, dat probeer ik idd wel te doen. Juist door iets extra's toe te voegen probeer ik meer van het horloge te laten zien. De paar minuutjes waren in het begin overigens wel anders. Maar voor sommige scenario's gebruik ik inmiddels een soort van standaard opstelling. Nu ik die eenmaal heb, gaan sommige foto's erg snel. Let wel dat een paar minuutjes vaak een uitzondering is. Vaak moet ik na een eerste foto nog van alles wijzigen. De foto van de Seiko was de 2de die ik had geschoten en een derde was niet nodig.

Onderstaande foto heeft bijvoorbeeld dezelfde opstelling qua flitsers etc.


Panerai Radiomir 292 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Sjors

GuySie said:


> Das best stoer, een bpm counter in een horloge? Of mis ik een grap?



Nope, Toen ik dat horloge kocht maakte ik nog veel muziek. Ik gebruikte regelmatig een BPM counter om een tempo van een sample of muziekstuk vast te stellen. Ik gebruikte daar wel meestal de BPM counter op het in mijn filmpje getoonde G-Shock (mijn Engels is trouwens verschrikkelijk in dat filmpje).

Heb trouwens vanavond een ander horloge omgedaan:










Wel even wennen zo'n klein ding, maar toch even leuk, zo'n Maillot Jaune.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie

Gaaf hoor! Heb jaren als studenten-DJ in de kroeg van m'n studentenvereniging gedraaid. Zo'n BPM horloge zou weer een goed excuus zijn om een shock te kopen ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Gaaf hoor! Heb jaren als studenten-DJ in de kroeg van m'n studentenvereniging gedraaid. Zo'n BPM horloge zou weer een goed excuus zijn om een shock te kopen ;-)


Wordt het niet gewoon eens tijd om van je principes af te stappen? 
Je studeert straks af, dan weet je van de gekkigheid niet meer wat je met al dat geld moet gaan doen. Gewoon een iets grotere horlogedoos kopen, lost alle dilemma's op


----------



## Bidle

Morgen flink aan het klussen dus ipv de gebruikelijke klus-Luminox maar eens de Mudman. Eindelijk foto's van gemaakt:


Casio G-Shock G-9000MX-8D 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mijn Seiko BFK (SKA367) weer eens om vandaag.
Een Kinetic is niets voor mensen met een grote verzameling. Die van mij was weer eens hartstikke dood toen ik 'm afgelopen nacht omdeed. Is bovendien heel slecht voor de capacitator als deze elke keer leegloopt. Ben wel een fan van dit horloge, heel zwaar, ziet er goed uit, band is ongehoord comfortabel. Met een 100% quartz of mechanisch uurwerk was dit een favoriet geweest.


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Mijn Seiko BFK (SKA367) weer eens om vandaag.
> Een Kinetic is niets voor mensen met een grote verzameling. Die van mij was weer eens hartstikke dood toen ik 'm afgelopen nacht omdeed. Is bovendien heel slecht voor de capacitator als deze elke keer leegloopt. Ben wel een fan van dit horloge, heel zwaar, ziet er goed uit, band is ongehoord comfortabel. Met een 100% quartz of mechanisch uurwerk was dit een favoriet geweest.


Dat wordt dan toch een Spork.... b-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Dat wordt dan toch een Spork.... b-)


Die heeft inderdaad een vergelijkbare kast ja. Alleen vind ik dat geel zo leuk 
Laatst bood iemand aan dat hij dat horloge wel voor me wilde dragen zodat de capacitator in goede staat zou blijven. Misschien dat zo'n draagmoeder/vader wel een goed alternatief is inderdaad :-d


----------



## Bidle

Stomme vraag misschien, maar hoe lang duurt het voordat z'n capacitator leeg is en waarom is het slecht? 

Wil namelijk misschien een kinetic aanschaffen, maar hij zal wel vaak stil liggen. Alvast bedankt voor de antwoorden.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Power reserve verschilt een beetje van model tot model. Deze Seiko heeft een power reserve van 4 tot 6 maanden. Alleen duurt het zeker een week of twee/drie continu dragen voordat deze maximale capaciteit wordt gehaald. In mijn geval (heb mijn horloges zelden meer dan een dag op rij om) kom ik dus niet in de buurt van die maximale capaciteit. 

Ik ben niet zo'n techneut, misschien dat anderen me daarbij kunnen helpen, maar ik dacht dat het voor dit type accu beter was dat het op een constant hoog niveau gehouden wordt. Mensen die het horloge gebruiken zoals ik kunnen (naar wat ik heb gelezen) verwachten dat het ding niet langer dan een paar jaar meegaat. Daarna moet er dan een nieuwe capacitator komen, kost ook niet de wereld, maar toch. Het hele concept ga je dan wel voorbij.


----------



## Bidle

Hmm, heb hier nog een watchwinder staan, dus anders hem daar om de zoveel tijd maar opgooien. 

Bedankt voor je reactie!


----------



## MichielV

Laat ik een van mijn eerste posts hier maar eens maken. Ben meer een lezer, maar ooit moet je toch eens beginnen! :-d

Vandaag mijn longines om. Ben niet zon fotograaf, dus excuses voor de kwaliteit :-x


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoi Michiel! Welkom op Kaliber 2010!

En bedankt dat je geen Ron heet want die hebben we al een boel 

Heel erg gaaf horloge, ik zat er toevallig gisteren nog een review over te lezen, vind dat design met interne bezel en (dus) twee kronen er echt zeer geslaagd uitzien. Zouden meer fabrikanten moeten overwegen. 

Heb je nog andere horloges?

Groetjes,
Mart

ps. niks mis met die foto hoor!


----------



## MichielV

Lester Burnham said:


> Hoi Michiel! Welkom op Kaliber 2010!
> 
> En bedankt dat je geen Ron heet want die hebben we al een boel
> 
> Heel erg gaaf horloge, ik zat er toevallig gisteren nog een review over te lezen, vind dat design met interne bezel en (dus) twee kronen er echt zeer geslaagd uitzien. Zouden meer fabrikanten moeten overwegen.
> 
> Heb je nog andere horloges?
> 
> Groetjes,
> Mart
> 
> ps. niks mis met die foto hoor!


Bedankt voor het welkom!

Zal me meteen maar even voorstellen. Ik ben dus Michiel, 21 jaar en student. Sinds een aantal jaar horloge liefhebber. Zoals zo velen heb ik inmiddels ook last gekregen van 't Seiko virus, dus daar willen er ook nog wel eens een paar van bij komen ;-)

Inmiddels bestaat mijn collectie uit
- Diverse Seiko Divers (007, 031, 033, 7002, 6309, 6105, tuna, PMLE;-) ... en nog wat 5jes waar ik de nummers niet van uit me hoofd weet:-s)
- Steinhart (44mm NAV B II, 47MM NAV B)
- Benarus Sea Devil
- Magrette Regattare Moana Pacific
- Longines Legend Diver
- Tudor Heritage Chrono

Eerst was ik nog wel gecharmeerd van de grotere modellen, vandaar ook de 47mm Steinhart. Maar tegenwoordig is dat wel heel wat veranderd en komt er niets meer boven de 44mm in mijn collectie!

Verder is mijn wishlist aardig lang, maar mijn doel is om rond augustus/september een speedy pro aan te schaffen. En natuurlijk zo af en toe weer een Seiko diver. Zon MM300(SBDX001) begint ook telkens meer rond te spoken in mijn hoofd :-d


----------



## Tom

MichielV said:


> Zon MM300(SBDX001) begint ook telkens meer rond te spoken in mijn hoofd :-d


Doen!! Echt een tophorloge. Die van mij ligt nu in Tokyo, maar dat is een ander verhaal. Hoop m iig snel terug te hebben!


----------



## Bidle

Michiel ook hier welkom en nette foto hoor!!

Leuke diverse collectie heb je. De speedy ben ik geen fan van, maar snap dat mensen hem helemaal te gek vinden!


----------



## MichielV

Tom said:


> Doen!! Echt een tophorloge. Die van mij ligt nu in Tokyo, maar dat is een ander verhaal. Hoop m iig snel terug te hebben!


 Hij gaat er ook zeker nog een keer komen. Desondanks dat ik hem heel graag wil hebben, wil ik toch eerst een Speedmaster kopen.

De goedkoopste die ik heb gezien met B+P is rond de 1300 euro en moet dan nog door de douane heen. Voor mijn horloge budget is dat net even te veel van het goede ;-)



Bidle said:


> Michiel ook hier welkom en nette foto hoor!!
> 
> Leuke diverse collectie heb je. De speedy ben ik geen fan van, maar snap dat mensen hem helemaal te gek vinden!


Bedankt! De speedmaster en submariner zijn twee modellen die ik in mijn collectie wil hebben. Beide vind ik echt schitterend.

De submariner vind ik nog even te duur, dus daar wacht ik nog mee. :-d De speedmaster is gelukkig wat meer binnen bereik!


----------



## Lester Burnham

MichielV said:


> Bedankt voor het welkom!
> 
> Zal me meteen maar even voorstellen. Ik ben dus Michiel, 21 jaar en student. Sinds een aantal jaar horloge liefhebber. Zoals zo velen heb ik inmiddels ook last gekregen van 't Seiko virus, dus daar willen er ook nog wel eens een paar van bij komen ;-)
> 
> Inmiddels bestaat mijn collectie uit
> - Diverse Seiko Divers (007, 031, 033, 7002, 6309, 6105, tuna, PMLE;-) ... en nog wat 5jes waar ik de nummers niet van uit me hoofd weet:-s)
> - Steinhart (44mm NAV B II, 47MM NAV B)
> - Benarus Sea Devil
> - Magrette Regattare Moana Pacific
> - Longines Legend Diver
> - Tudor Heritage Chrono
> 
> Eerst was ik nog wel gecharmeerd van de grotere modellen, vandaar ook de 47mm Steinhart. Maar tegenwoordig is dat wel heel wat veranderd en komt er niets meer boven de 44mm in mijn collectie!
> 
> Verder is mijn wishlist aardig lang, maar mijn doel is om rond augustus/september een speedy pro aan te schaffen. En natuurlijk zo af en toe weer een Seiko diver. Zon MM300(SBDX001) begint ook telkens meer rond te spoken in mijn hoofd :-d


Ah, weer een student erbij :-!

Mag ik vragen wat je studeert?

Mooie verzameling hoor! Ik heb zelf een hele tijd na zitten te denken over een Tuna (SBBN017, de MM versie) maar heb dat uiteindelijk door wat financiele tegenvallers (ook een student) toch maar een tijdje uitgesteld. Ben je van plan om rond augustus/september af te studeren ofzo? Omdat je dan een Speedy wil gaan binnenhengelen? :-d

Ben het trouwens wel met je eens over dat Speedmaster/Submariner verhaal. Ik heb intussen een Speedmaster maar die Submariner moet en zal er komen. Zo snel mogelijk 

Mart


----------



## MichielV

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah, weer een student erbij :-!
> 
> Mag ik vragen wat je studeert?
> 
> Mooie verzameling hoor! Ik heb zelf een hele tijd na zitten te denken over een Tuna (SBBN017, de MM versie) maar heb dat uiteindelijk door wat financiele tegenvallers (ook een student) toch maar een tijdje uitgesteld. Ben je van plan om rond augustus/september af te studeren ofzo? Omdat je dan een Speedy wil gaan binnenhengelen? :-d
> 
> Ben het trouwens wel met je eens over dat Speedmaster/Submariner verhaal. Ik heb intussen een Speedmaster maar die Submariner moet en zal er komen. Zo snel mogelijk
> 
> Mart


Natuurlijk mag je dat vragen! Ik ben inmiddels halverwege mijn tweede jaar van mijn studie informatica. Afstuderen is dus pas over 2 jaar.

De speedmaster is dus niet voor mijn afstuderen. Het kopen van een horloge in augustus/september is eigenlijk ontstaan met mijn Longines. Deze kocht ik in 2009 rond die periode. De Tudor was in 2010 rond die periode aangeschaft. Dus het leek mij wel mooi om een jaar later dan weer een volgende "grote" aanwinst aan mijn collectie toe te kunnen voegen. :-!

En met mijn afstuderen,... Misschien hengel ik dan wel die sub eindelijk binnen


----------



## Lester Burnham

MichielV said:


> Natuurlijk mag je dat vragen! Ik ben inmiddels halverwege mijn tweede jaar van mijn studie informatica. Afstuderen is dus pas over 2 jaar.
> 
> De speedmaster is dus niet voor mijn afstuderen. Het kopen van een horloge in augustus/september is eigenlijk ontstaan met mijn Longines. Deze kocht ik in 2009 rond die periode. De Tudor was in 2010 rond die periode aangeschaft. Dus het leek mij wel mooi om een jaar later dan weer een volgende "grote" aanwinst aan mijn collectie toe te kunnen voegen. :-!
> 
> En met mijn afstuderen,... Misschien hengel ik dan wel die sub eindelijk binnen


Ah, kijk eens aan, met die studie kom je in de hedendaagse wereld altijd wel ergens aan de bak lijkt me!

Mooie traditie om elk jaar in de zomer een grote aankoop te doen, net na wat weken/maanden vakantiewerk 

--------------------------------

Vandaag zelf trouwens die BFK nog steeds om, wil het ding toch even de kans geven om iets op te laden :S


----------



## Bidle

Dat doe je dan goed als student zijde. Ben zelf ook nog steeds student, maar heb dan wel af en toe een inkomen erbij. Wat ik eigenlijk wilde zeggen is dat jullie beide dan toch wel voor het oude model Sub gaan toch!?? De nieuwe vind ik echt drie keer niks met die dikke lugs, het hele horloge is daardoor uit balans.


----------



## MichielV

De oude is prachtig. Maar de nieuwe heeft ook wel iets. Desondanks moet ik de nieuwe nog wel eerst in mijn handen hebben gehad voordat ik echt een goed oordeel kan geven.

Heb wel eens van die horror verhalen gelezen over die keramische bezels en dat daar nog behoorlijke reparatie kosten bij komen kijken. Je moet er toch niet aan denken dat je per ongeluk eens ergens tegen aan tikt!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Dat doe je dan goed als student zijde. Ben zelf ook nog steeds student, maar heb dan wel af en toe een inkomen erbij. Wat ik eigenlijk wilde zeggen is dat jullie beide dan toch wel voor het oude model Sub gaan toch!?? De nieuwe vind ik echt drie keer niks met die dikke lugs, het hele horloge is daardoor uit balans.


Jep, ik zou inderdaad voor een oude gaan. Neig een beetje richting 16610 (met datum) maar een mooie 14060 (zonder) zou ook kunnen. Misschien zelfs een 16600 (SD) alleen heeft die een wat ongunstige bracelet voor mijn pols.


----------



## Martin_B

Hmm, als ik al die 'studentencollecties' zie, vraag ik me toch werkelijk af waarom ze naar het maliveld afreizen om te protesteren :-d

Maaruh, zonder gekheid, welkom Michiel :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

On-topic

Deze natuurlijk (zie nieuwe aanwinsten topic):


Lasita 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Welkom, RonV ... eh, foutje, MichielV :-d

Ik kan mij alleen maar bij de vorige spekers aansluiten: mooie collectie enne .... waar doen ze het van, die studenten.
Toen ik studeerde heb ik nog één zomer vakantiewerk gedaan: 8 weken in de ploegendienst op Hoogovens (oké, nu geef ik ook weg hoe oud ik ben ..... Hoogovens heette toen gewoon Hoogovens en was puur Hollands; geen Corus, British Steel of Tata nonsens). De verdiensten gingen helemaal op aan een upgrade (volle stroomlijn) van de motorfiets waarop ik tussen Alkmaar en Amsterdam pendelde, collegegeld (Fl 1250,= - nog 'n indicatie van hoe oud ik ben ..... hoeveel is collegegeld tegenwoordig?) en boeken. Geen geld voor kuukse horloges; ik droeg toen een LCD Seiko. Deze heb ik nog steeds alhoewel hij niet meer werkt (display is overleden).

Ik droomde toen al van een Moonwatch, maar heb tot mijn bijna 40ste moeten wachten voordat ik deze eindelijk om mijn pols kon gespen. Ik heb het eerder verhaald: gisteren 11 jaar geleden zijn wij van Rijswijk naar net buiten Houston verhuisd. Ik heb toen mijn / onze Opel Omega verkocht en van de opbrengst een Speedy Pro bij de Gebroeders van der Vlerck in Schiedam gekocht. 

Diezelfde Speedy zit nu om mijn arm, zij het op een mesh bracelet. Ik heb geen wrist-shot en de foto met de blauwe achtergrond en springbar-tool heb ik al vaak genoeg gebruikt, dus nu deze maar (zonder band).

Ron


----------



## MichielV

Mooi verhaal en natuurlijk een heel mooi horloge! Ook leuk als er een geschiedenis achter een horloge zit.

Vandaag heb ik mijn 007 om.


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Welkom, RonV ... eh, foutje, MichielV :-d
> 
> Ik kan mij alleen maar bij de vorige spekers aansluiten: mooie collectie enne .... waar doen ze het van, die studenten.
> Toen ik studeerde heb ik nog één zomer vakantiewerk gedaan: 8 weken in de ploegendienst op Hoogovens, De verdiensten gingen helemaal op aan een upgrade (volle stroomlijn) van de motorfiets waarop ik tussen Alkmaar en Amsterdam pendelde, collegegeld (Fl 1250,=) en boeken. Geen geld voor kuukse horloges; ik droeg toen een LCD Seiko. Deze heb ik nog steeds alhoewel hij niet meer werkt (display is overleden).
> 
> Ik droomde toen al van een Moonwatch, maar heb tot mijn bijna 40ste moeten wachten voordat ik deze eindelijk om mijn pols kon gespen. Ik heb het eerder verhaald: gisteren 11 jaar geleden zijn wij van Rijswijk naar net buiten Houston verhuisd. Ik heb toen mijn / onze Opel Omega verkocht en van de opbrengst een Speedy Pro bij de Gebroeders van der Vlerck in Schiedam gekocht.
> 
> Diezelfde Speedy zit nu om mijn arm, zij het op een mesh bracelet. Ik heb geen wrist-shot en de foto met de blauwe achtergrond en springbar-tool heb ik al vaak genoeg gebruikt, dus nu deze maar (zonder band).
> 
> Ron


Ik denk eigenlijk dat tegenwoordig de studiedruk iets lager is en dat studenten daardoor veel meer tijd hebben/nemen om bijbaantjes naast hun studie te pakken. Zo is de situatie bij mij in elk geval, ik kan elke avond een koopavond draaien bij onze favoriete Zweedse meubel-retailer omdat ik thuis eigenlijk nooit meer iets voor mijn studie hoef te doen. Hetzelfde geldt voor de weekends.

Sta nu op een strict horlogedieet zodat ik flink wat kan oppotten en dan later dit jaar kan verhuizen (inclusief nog aan te schaffen inrichting) naar een eerste appartementje.



MichielV said:


> Mooi verhaal en natuurlijk een heel mooi horloge! Ook leuk als er een geschiedenis achter een horloge zit.
> 
> Vandaag heb ik mijn 007 om.


Blijft een klassieker Michiel, ik heb de 009, met Pepsi-bezel. Alleen heb ik er geen Oyster bracelet bij maar de standaard Jubilee. Hoe dan ook, comfortabele horloges! Misschien dat het aan mijn pols ligt (vrij dun) maar mijn Seiko duikers (tweemaal Monster, 009, BFK) scoren allemaal minimaal een 9 op comfort wat mij betreft.


----------



## MichielV

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik denk eigenlijk dat tegenwoordig de studiedruk iets lager is en dat studenten daardoor veel meer tijd hebben/nemen om bijbaantjes naast hun studie te pakken. Zo is de situatie bij mij in elk geval, ik kan elke avond een koopavond draaien bij onze favoriete Zweede meubel-retailer omdat ik thuis eigenlijk nooit meer iets voor mijn studie hoef te doen. Hetzelfde geldt voor de weekends.
> 
> Sta nu op een strict horlogedieet zodat ik flink wat kan oppotten en dan later dit jaar kan verhuizen (inclusief nog aan te schaffen inrichting) naar een eerste appartementje.


Bij mij is het vergelijkbaar. Desondanks dat ik thuis nog af en toe wel iets moet doen voor school heb ik ook nog tijd over voor mijn bijbaan. Daarnaast ook getroffen met een zeer flexibele werkgever, dus helemaal top!



Lester Burnham said:


> Blijft een klassieker Michiel, ik heb de 009, met Pepsi-bezel. Alleen heb ik er geen Oyster bracelet bij maar de standaard Jubilee. Hoe dan ook, comfortabele horloges! Misschien dat het aan mijn pols ligt (vrij dun) maar mijn Seiko duikers (tweemaal Monster, 009, BFK) scoren allemaal minimaal een 9 op comfort wat mij betreft.


De 009 is ook fantastisch. Ik heb vorig jaar de 007 en 009 besteld bij rob. De 009 is toen naar mijn vader gegaan. Het is jammer dat hij een kleinere pols omtrek heeft, want anders zou ik hem toch af en toe bij hem wegkapen ;-)

Edit: Mijn pols is vrij breed en desondanks zit de 007 ook als gegoten!


----------



## Sjors

Ik hoorde dat er een bulrugwalvis was gesignaleerd voor de Zeeuwsche kust. Dan moet ik toch wel zoiets dragen zeker...










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

Sjors said:


> Ik hoorde dat er een bulrugwalvis was gesignaleerd voor de Zeeuwsche kust. Dan moet ik toch wel zoiets dragen zeker...


Hahah zeer attent!

Ik draag vandaag uiteraard weer mijn recent aangeschafte Poljot Aviator Chrono!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Hahah zeer attent!
> 
> Ik draag vandaag uiteraard weer mijn recent aangeschafte Poljot Aviator Chrono!
> 
> View attachment 385863


En dan meteen maar een drie-in-eentje 

GW-200 / Poljot Aviator / Seiko BFK


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag was het een lange dag... eerst klussen, daarna helpen verhuizen.... weer klussen... enfin, lekker laat thuis. Tijdens dit alles in goed gezelschap van de Casio


Casio G-Shock G-9000MX-8D 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MichielV

Zo, ... De laatste dagen niet zo actief geweest hier. Eerst ziek geweest, daarna start van een nieuw project op school. Oftewel druk druk druk!

Nu lekker weekend en genieten van deze:


----------



## GuySie

MichielV said:


> Zo, ... De laatste dagen niet zo actief geweest hier. Eerst ziek geweest, daarna start van een nieuw project op school. Oftewel druk druk druk!
> 
> Nu lekker weekend en genieten van deze:


Holy!!! Is dat de nieuwe Tudor Heritage? *jaloers* ;-)
Mooiste wat Rolex in jaren heeft uitgebracht...


----------



## MichielV

GuySie said:


> Holy!!! Is dat de nieuwe Tudor Heritage? *jaloers* ;-)
> Mooiste wat Rolex in jaren heeft uitgebracht...


Het is inderdaad de Tudor Heritage Chrono, ofwel de THC :-d.

Uit de overige lineup van Rolex / Tudor kan ik nog genoeg uitkiezen hoor. Maar die prijzen van Rolex zijn me nog even iets te veel. Helemaal met de twee recente stijgingen is het niet te doen op dit moment. :-x


----------



## Lester Burnham

Supermooi horloge inderdaad! Tudor wijzerplaten zijn de afgelopen tijd echt kunststukjes.

Zelf een obscuur Zwitsers duikhorloge uit de '70s om vandaag. Diepte rating: Super Waterproof :-d


----------



## GuySie

MichielV said:


> Uit de overige lineup van Rolex / Tudor kan ik nog genoeg uitkiezen hoor.


Ben zelf niet echt een Rolex fan. Zou daarom zelf een vintage stuk kiezen (mooie oude sub met fraai patina kan nog wel) en denk dat daardoor ook de THC ;-) me zo aanspreekt. Alleen een Daytona zou ik nieuw willen hebben, maarja, daar ben ik ook niet de enige in ;-)


----------



## -=RC=-

Nu nog even deze









Straks omkleden voor een verjaardagspartijtje en dan deze


----------



## MichielV

Vandaag de Legend Diver!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Zelf een obscuur Zwitsers duikhorloge uit de '70s om vandaag. Diepte rating: Super Waterproof :-d


Was dat niet het officiële horloge van de Zwitserse Marine? ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Was dat niet het officiële horloge van de Zwitserse Marine? ;-)


Dat zou een leuke twist zijn  Geen idee eigenlijk, heb nooit de moeite gedaan om te ontdekken of er nog wat historie aan het horloge zit, heb er een keer op geboden omdat ik het wel een gaaf design vond. Ook leuk trouwens, dat het radio-actief materiaal op de wijzerplaat na 35/40 jaar nog steeds lekker opgloeit met een UV-zaklamp!

Net voor het eerst dit seizoen weer eens een serieuze looptraining gedaan buiten, met mijn oude vertrouwde witte GLX-5600 uiteraard. Nu geswitcht naar een Eco-Zilla voor de rest van de dag!


----------



## Martin_B

ehm, zwitserse marine?:-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> ehm, zwitserse marine?:-d


Ik was net wakker Martin ;-)

Trouwens: "Zwitserland heeft geen marine, maar het handhaaft een vloot van militaire patrouilleboten, die met machinegeweren zijn bewapend" :-d


----------



## Tom

Deze


----------



## MichielV

Tom said:


> Deze




Bij mij nog steeds de LLD:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vind de urenwijzer altijd zo leuk bij die Longines!

Zelf vandaag een Explorer II hommage omgehangen.


----------



## Martin_B

Mooie combinatie met de Nato :-!

Ik draag vandaag de Shanghai Military re-issue:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## [email protected]

Hopenlijk strakjes een swatch irony scuba 200 vortex obscure. Is onder weg naar mijn huis adres. Hopenlijk kan ik dit aluminium duikertje wel dragen zonder huid irritatie te krijgen. Mijn gewone irony kan ik wel dragen. Baal als een stekker dat ik mijn:
Citizen ecozilla, citizen jp2000 new classic aqualand, Sinn 103 St, seiko military chrono, tissot porto chrono, casio gshock gs 1100, seiko skxoo7 j en diverse uitvoeringen van de casio dw5600 niet meer kan dragen.

Groetjes, [email protected]


----------



## Lester Burnham

[email protected] said:


> Hopenlijk strakjes een swatch irony scuba 200 vortex obscure. Is onder weg naar mijn huis adres. Hopenlijk kan ik dit aluminium duikertje wel dragen zonder huid irritatie te krijgen. Mijn gewone irony kan ik wel dragen. Baal als een stekker dat ik mijn:
> Citizen ecozilla, citizen jp2000 new classic aqualand, Sinn 103 St, seiko military chrono, tissot porto chrono, casio gshock gs 1100, seiko skxoo7 j en diverse uitvoeringen van de casio dw5600 niet meer kan dragen.
> 
> Groetjes, [email protected]


Hoi [email protected], welkom op Kaliber 2010 :-!

Dat klinkt inderdaad als een zeer vervelende situatie, ik moet er niet aan denken dat ik ineens het grootste deel van mijn verzameling niet meer kan dragen.. 
Heb je titanium al eens geprobeerd? Ik meen eens gelezen te hebben dat dit ook zou kunnen werken als je een geïrriteerde huid krijgt van staal. 

Groetjes, Mart


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zwart Monster vandaag!










Al +18 sec in 14 uur, kom dan straks uit op +30 voor de hele dag, toch iets te veel. Mijn andere Seiko Monster loopt binnen +3 per 24 uur :-d
Misschien maar eens gaan reguleren binnenkort.


----------



## Martin_B

Ssst, niet verder vertellen, maar ik heb vandaag een zwitsers horloge om ;-)










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Oeh, das een elegant ding! Perfect pakken-horloge :-!

Zoiets mis ik nog, heb alleen die Alpha Day-Date op een leren bandje dat kan doorgaan voor een dresswatch.


----------



## Sjors

Al drie dagen draag ik dit combo. De Frog als timer, de "Koning" om te zien ho laat het is. Nu even naast elkaar, mmar eigenlijk elk aan een pols. Ik ben alle labjassen aan het wassen (vandaar het stof op de horloges). Het duurt precies 1:30 uur. Het washok ligt aan de andere kant van het gebouw, dus een timertje is erg handig.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

hahaha, daar zul je vast en zeker veel reacties op krijgen 

Kan die GX-56 trouwens geen tijd weergeven in dat vakje rechtsboven terwijl de timer loopt?


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> hahaha, daar zul je vast en zeker veel reacties op krijgen
> 
> Kan die GX-56 trouwens geen tijd weergeven in dat vakje rechtsboven terwijl de timer loopt?


Zijn er G-shocks die dat kunnen dan? Dat lijkt me namelijk wel erg handig!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Zijn er G-shocks die dat kunnen dan? Dat lijkt me namelijk wel erg handig!


Jawel hoor, best een aantal modules kunnen de tijd aangeven terwijl je ondertussen in het 'hoofdscherm' bezig bent met een timer of stopwatch. Durf zo even 1-2-3 niet te roepen welke modules dit exact zijn, maar het zijn er in elk geval meer dan genoeg om een leuke keus te hebben |>


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Jawel hoor, best een aantal modules kunnen de tijd aangeven terwijl je ondertussen in het 'hoofdscherm' bezig bent met een timer of stopwatch. Durf zo even 1-2-3 niet te roepen welke modules dit exact zijn, maar het zijn er in elk geval meer dan genoeg om een leuke keus te hebben |>


Toch maar eens in verdiepen dan. thx!


----------



## MHe225

Hey mannen,

jullie mogen hier best een beetje lullen _(oeps, schreef ik dat echt? Schande ..... :-x .... niet :-d)_, maar dan toch ook een plaatje meeposten. 
Dat is het mooie en de bedoeling van de *Wat draag je vandaag?* draad ;-)

Daad bij het woord voegend (en weer met dank aan Dimer):


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Hey mannen,
> 
> jullie mogen hier best een beetje lullen _(oeps, schreef ik dat echt? Schande ..... :-x .... niet :-d)_, maar dan toch ook een plaatje meeposten.
> Dat is het mooie en de bedoeling van de *Wat draag je vandaag?* draad ;-)
> 
> Daad bij het woord voegend (en weer met dank aan Dimer):


Bedankt voor de reminder en het blijft toch een mooi ding hoor, die kleinere Railmaster!

Zelf vandaag voor het eerst in lange tijd weer eens een G-Shock, de DW-5000 Stussy (met de tijd in een apart venstertje in alle schermen ;-)):


----------



## Racka

Anngestoken door Sjors? 

Wat staat er eigenlijk boven geschreven? (onder protection)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Anngestoken door Sjors?
> 
> Wat staat er eigenlijk boven geschreven? (onder protection)


Jep, mede dankzij Sjors heb ik er intussen ook een stuk of 30-35 

Daar staat 'Stussy' geschreven, de naam van de colaborator voor dit model!


----------



## RoyalRob

Door de vele interessante posts van sjors, heb ik ook me g-shock (DW-9000) er weer bij gepakt. Even eens gegooglt of het nog een speciale versie was: blijkt een diensthorloge van de Franse marine te zijn geweest; nog zeldzaam ook (heb je deze ook sjors?).

Moet alleen nog effe de batterij laten vervangen


----------



## RoyalRob

View attachment 394352

Door de vele interessante posts van sjors, heb ik ook me g-shock (DW-9000) er weer bij gepakt. Even eens gegooglt of het nog een speciale versie was: blijkt een diensthorloge van de Franse marine te zijn geweest; nog zeldzaam ook (heb je deze ook sjors?).

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q164/bullibeer/Military/cofusco1uq1.jpg

Moet alleen nog effe de batterij laten vervangen


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb vast ergens wel een DW-9000, maar ik heb geen Army Issued DW-9000 met NATO Stock nummer. Daar zijn maar een paar van en verzamelaars van militaire objecten betalen daat grif veel geld voor (€200.- voor een $90.- horloge dat behoorlijk is afgeragd is heel gewoon).

Geef mij maar mijn Heavenly High (DW-9005V)










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie

Sjors said:


> Geef mij maar mijn Heavenly High (DW-9005V)


Hee, een stof/NATO achtig bandje voor een G-Shock! Kun je die gewoon kopen op ebay? Vind het plastic op m'n zombie slayer namelijk toch niet zo comfortabel :-(


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Guy,

Dit model, is samen met een creme wit en een zwart model voor ee lange tijd geproduceerd voor de Europese markt. Ongeveer van 1998 tot 2002, wat erg ongebruikelijk lang is voor een serie modellen. Als je een beetje goed rond kijkt op eBay Germany kan je ze vast nog wel vinden. Voor de "Zombie Slayer" moet je proberen een zwarte ("Cosmoxer") te vinden. Dat bandjepast daar goed bij. De adaptors passen een DW-6900, DW-002, DW-003, DW-004 en uiteraard de DW-90XX modellen (X kan meerdere getallen zijn, de basis kast is hetzelfde).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Ik droeg deze gisteren ook en hij blijft vandaag lekker zitten. Het is mijn Pathfinder PAG-40, de Amerikaanse versie van de ProTrek PRG-40. Op de naam en modelnummer na, precies hetzelfde model.


----------



## RoyalRob

Vandaag batterij vervangen van de G-Shock.


----------



## charles2

Zijn Vlamingen ook welkom ?
Hier mijn classic pilot's watch


----------



## Lester Burnham

charles2 said:


> Zijn Vlamingen ook welkom ?
> Hier mijn classic pilot's watch


Meer dan welkom :-!

Prachtig horloge heeft u trouwens!


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> charles2; said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zijn Vlamingen ook welkom ?
> Hier mijn classic pilot's watch
> 
> 
> 
> Meer dan welkom :-!
> 
> Prachtig horloge heeft u trouwens!
Click to expand...

Gaarne sluit ik mij aan (2x) bij moderator meneer Mart. U bent zeer welkom hier, meneer Charles. Iedereen is welkom hier, hoewel het voor de meesten moeilijk zal vallen om ons taaltje te lezen ;-) en derhalve zien wij hier vrijwel uitsluiten 'Ollanders, 'n enkele zuider-buur en een paar transplanten.

En het horloge is inderdaad zeer fraai - ik neem aan dat nog een *V* en *I* verscholen gaan onder de urenwijzer? Wij hebben 2 Mark XVI's in de kast liggen, maar die moeten nog eventjes wachten voordat ze om de pols mogen. Wij hebben deze XVI's gekocht ter ere van onze 20ste Anniversary (om maar een goed Nederlands woord te gebruiken) op 7 april.

Trouw aan het motto van deze draad, eerst een paar uur* deze:








en daarna weer de Railmaster uit post #498

Ron

* Niet dat ik een paar uur gesport heb ..... vandaag de 10k Rodeo Run in Houston gelopen; dat gebeurt allemaal downtown en er zijn zo'n 14.000 lopers. Tegelijkertijd komen de "trailrijders" de stad in, is er een parade, etc. Kortom, een heel circus. En daar komt weer veel publiek af, dus er zijn >50.000 mensen op de been. Dus dat betekent vroeg op pad en lang wachten voor een rondje rennen. Maar wel heel leuk en gegeven dat dit ik niet meer piep ben en dit mijn eerste race sinds '87 was ik geheel niet ontevreden met mijn officieuze tijd van 45:35 Ik zal deze, indien nodig, aanpassen met de officiele tijd als die gepost is.

*update:* op een horloge forum telt elke seconde, dus voel ik mij verplicht m'n officiele tijd te posten, ondanks dat die marginaal afwijkt van de officieuze: 45:26


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jonge jonge, twee Mark XVI's |> 

Ga dat leuke dingen fonds (of iets in die richting) toch nog maar eens opgooien denk ik :-d

Mooi tijd voor 10 kilometer trouwens!
Heb mezelf eergisteren weer ingeschreven voor de (hele) marathon van Eindhoven, in oktober van dit jaar. Ondanks dat het nog zo ver weg is en de inschrijving pas net open is heb ik al van drie collega's begrepen dat ze zich ook al hebben ingeschreven (zij het voor een halve). Ik heb ze een beetje aangestoken vorig jaar  Heb nu al weer zin in dat hele evenement!


----------



## MHe225

Ik heb het her en der eerder gepost: toen mijn Mark XVI binnenkwam beging ik de dure fout om de band pas te maken voor Anneke's pols ...... Dus restte mij niet anders dan er nog eentje te bestellen, wat meneer Dimer geheel niet erg vond. Gelukkig had mijn FFLD* net een goede injectie gehad en kon er dus een goed kado voor ons beiden van af.

Succes met de marathon in Eindhoven, Mart. Ben ik wel een beetje jaloers op. Ikzelf ben / was verslaafd aan hardlopen en was in '86 - '87 hard aan het trainen voor halve en hele marathons. Het bevreemde mijn broertje altijd zeer als ik zei dat ik er nog niet klaar voor was en dan hoorde ik de verhalen van kornuiten die ongetraind marathons liepen (in 6 uur gevolgd door 2 weken ziektewet) <| 
Dat was niet waar ik voor ging; mijn streven was 'n halve in 1:30 en een hele in 3:15 
Ik was goed op weg met een beste tijd op de 10 mijl van 59 minuten en wisselgeld. 'n Officieuze halve marathon in 1:28 en m'n langste afstand van 55 km - dit was samen met een van mijn trainingsmaten en hij liep zijn eerste marathon in 3:12

Maar goed, om dit lange verhaal niet al te veel langer te maken, op 19 september '87 werden wij, na een avondje stappen in Amsterdam, op de Randweg van Alkmaar aangereden door een auto met 7 dronken jongelui die met 180+ km/u (volgens de technische recherche) door rood ging:










Mijn verloofde was op slag dood en ikzelf lag ook behoorlijk in de vernieling. Mijn ouders werd verteld dat ze er rekening mee moesten houden dat ik dit niet zou overleven (ze hebben mij tijdens de operatie moeten "herstarten"). Toen ik tegen de verwachtingen in wel bleef leven, werd gezegd dat ik mogelijk in een rolstoel zou belanden en in het allergunstigste geval met een stok zou lopen.
Toen mijn chirurg (vriend van de familie) vernam dat ik weer aan het hardlopen was -met een hoop staal in mijn been- was hij toch wel een beetje boos en heeft hij een _goed gesprek_ met mij gehad. Er zit een hele hoop lidtekenweefsel (inwendig) in mijn rechterbeen en rond de knie (aanhechtingen) en grote afstanden zijn nu volledig uit den boze. Ach, hoe graag zou ik een halve en ook een hele marathon lopen, maar dat zit er echt niet meer in.
Als ik geweten had hoe e.e.a. zou lopen, had ik veel eerder een "langzame" marathon gelopen, maar gelukkig weten we niet wat er voor ons in het verschiet ligt.

Sorry, mannen, het was niet echt de bedoeling jullie met dit soort zware kost op te zadelen, maar het is deel van wie ik ben (helaas). Mart, loop er eentje voor mij!

Over naar de reguliere programmering.

Ron

*PS* - ik was de BOB, wat geheel niet moeilijk was omdat ik een geheel onthouder ben - altijd al geweest. Een van de redenen waarom vrienden graag met mij gingen stappen

* *F*inancieel *F*onds *L*euke *D*ingen


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Ik heb het her en der eerder gepost: toen mijn Mark XVI binnenkwam beging ik de dure fout om de band pas te maken voor Anneke's pols ...... Dus restte mij niet anders dan er nog eentje te bestellen, wat meneer Dimer geheel niet erg vond. Gelukkig had mijn FFLD* net een goede injectie gehad en kon er dus een goed kado voor ons beiden van af.
> 
> Succes met de marathon in Eindhoven, Mart. Ben ik wel een beetje jaloers op. Ikzelf ben / was verslaafd aan hardlopen en was in '86 - '87 hard aan het trainen voor halve en hele marathons. Het bevreemde mijn broertje altijd zeer als ik zei dat ik er nog niet klaar voor was en dan hoorde ik de verhalen van kornuiten die ongetraind marathons liepen (in 6 uur gevolgd door 2 weken ziektewet) <|
> Dat was niet waar ik voor ging; mijn streven was 'n halve in 1:30 en een hele in 3:15
> Ik was goed op weg met een beste tijd op de 10 mijl van 59 minuten en wisselgeld. 'n Officieuze halve marathon in 1:28 en m'n langste afstand van 55 km - dit was samen met een van mijn trainingsmaten en hij liep zijn eerste marathon in 3:12
> 
> Maar goed, om dit lange verhaal niet al te veel langer te maken, op 19 september '87 werden wij, na een avondje stappen in Amsterdam, op de Randweg van Alkmaar aangereden door een auto met 7 dronken jongelui die met 180+ km/u (volgens de technische recherche) door rood ging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mijn verloofde was op slag dood en ikzelf lag ook behoorlijk in de vernieling. Mijn ouders werd verteld dat ze er rekening mee moesten houden dat ik dit niet zou overleven (ze hebben mij tijdens de operatie moeten "herstarten"). Toen ik tegen de verwachtingen in wel bleef leven, werd gezegd dat ik mogelijk in een rolstoel zou belanden en in het allergunstigste geval met een stok zou lopen.
> Toen mijn chirurg (vriend van de familie) vernam dat ik weer aan het hardlopen was -met een hoop staal in mijn been- was hij toch wel een beetje boos en heeft hij een _goed gesprek_ met mij gehad. Er zit een hele hoop lidtekenweefsel (inwendig) in mijn linkerbeen en rond de knie (aanhechtingen) en grote afstanden zijn nu volledig uit den boze. Ach, hoe graag zou ik een halve en ook een hele marathon lopen, maar dat zit er echt niet meer in.
> Als ik geweten had hoe e.e.a. zou lopen, had ik veel eerder een "langzame" marathon gelopen, maar gelukkig weten we niet wat er voor ons in het verschiet ligt.
> 
> Sorry, mannen, het was niet echt de bedoeling jullie met dit soort zware kost op te zadelen, maar het is deel van wie ik ben (helaas). Mart, loop er eentje voor mij!
> 
> Over naar de reguliere programmering.
> 
> Ron
> 
> *PS* - ik was de BOB, wat geheel niet moeilijk was omdat ik een geheel onthouder ben - altijd al geweest. Een van de redenen waarom vrienden graag met mij gingen stappen
> 
> * *F*inancieel *F*onds *L*euke *D*ingen


En ineens stellen al die IWC'tjes en Patek's op dit forum geen zak meer voor. Vreselijk Ron, en dapper dat je je verhaal hier hebt gedaan.

Dit soort reality-checks zorgen er wel voor dat ik ook in m'n achterhoofd heb zitten dat het leven soms helemaal niet zo vanzelfsprekend is als het soms lijkt.

Overigens, na dit gelezen te hebben, meer dan driedubbel respect voor de loop die je eerder vandaag hebt gedaan |>

Groeten,
Mart


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Ik heb het her en der eerder gepost: toen mijn Mark XVI binnenkwam beging ik de dure fout om de band pas te maken voor Anneke's pols ...... Dus restte mij niet anders dan er nog eentje te bestellen, wat meneer Dimer geheel niet erg vond. Gelukkig had mijn FFLD* net een goede injectie gehad en kon er dus een goed kado voor ons beiden van af.
> 
> Succes met de marathon in Eindhoven, Mart. Ben ik wel een beetje jaloers op. Ikzelf ben / was verslaafd aan hardlopen en was in '86 - '87 hard aan het trainen voor halve en hele marathons. Het bevreemde mijn broertje altijd zeer als ik zei dat ik er nog niet klaar voor was en dan hoorde ik de verhalen van kornuiten die ongetraind marathons liepen (in 6 uur gevolgd door 2 weken ziektewet) <|
> Dat was niet waar ik voor ging; mijn streven was 'n halve in 1:30 en een hele in 3:15
> Ik was goed op weg met een beste tijd op de 10 mijl van 59 minuten en wisselgeld. 'n Officieuze halve marathon in 1:28 en m'n langste afstand van 55 km - dit was samen met een van mijn trainingsmaten en hij liep zijn eerste marathon in 3:12
> 
> Maar goed, om dit lange verhaal niet al te veel langer te maken, op 19 september '87 werden wij, na een avondje stappen in Amsterdam, op de Randweg van Alkmaar aangereden door een auto met 7 dronken jongelui die met 180+ km/u (volgens de technische recherche) door rood ging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mijn verloofde was op slag dood en ikzelf lag ook behoorlijk in de vernieling. Mijn ouders werd verteld dat ze er rekening mee moesten houden dat ik dit niet zou overleven (ze hebben mij tijdens de operatie moeten "herstarten"). Toen ik tegen de verwachtingen in wel bleef leven, werd gezegd dat ik mogelijk in een rolstoel zou belanden en in het allergunstigste geval met een stok zou lopen.
> Toen mijn chirurg (vriend van de familie) vernam dat ik weer aan het hardlopen was -met een hoop staal in mijn been- was hij toch wel een beetje boos en heeft hij een _goed gesprek_ met mij gehad. Er zit een hele hoop lidtekenweefsel (inwendig) in mijn linkerbeen en rond de knie (aanhechtingen) en grote afstanden zijn nu volledig uit den boze. Ach, hoe graag zou ik een halve en ook een hele marathon lopen, maar dat zit er echt niet meer in.
> Als ik geweten had hoe e.e.a. zou lopen, had ik veel eerder een "langzame" marathon gelopen, maar gelukkig weten we niet wat er voor ons in het verschiet ligt.
> 
> Sorry, mannen, het was niet echt de bedoeling jullie met dit soort zware kost op te zadelen, maar het is deel van wie ik ben (helaas). Mart, loop er eentje voor mij!
> 
> Over naar de reguliere programmering.
> 
> Ron
> 
> *PS* - ik was de BOB, wat geheel niet moeilijk was omdat ik een geheel onthouder ben - altijd al geweest. Een van de redenen waarom vrienden graag met mij gingen stappen
> 
> * *F*inancieel *F*onds *L*euke *D*ingen


Dat is een heftig verhaal en knap dat je er zo mee omgaat!!


----------



## GuySie

Sjors said:


> De adaptors passen een DW-6900, DW-002, DW-003, DW-004 en uiteraard de DW-90XX modellen (X kan meerdere getallen zijn, de basis kast is hetzelfde).


Sjors, zijn dat dezelfde adaptors die los verkocht worden door bv WCT?
G SHOCK adaptors Casio for REAL normal size bands


----------



## Sjors

@ Ron,

Dat is nogal een heftig verhaal zo.  

@ Guy, 

Dat zijn ze inderdaad. Er kunnen ook NATO bandjes in, ik meen de 22mm versies.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Mijn oranje Monstertje vandaag:


----------



## Martin_B

Ik ben aan het kijken of ik niet wat moet verkopen. Daardoor draag ik nu vaker anders-dan-anders horloges, om na te gaan of die niet eens moeten wijken. Deze die vandaag om mocht, blijft in elk geval.










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Ik ben aan het kijken of ik niet wat moet verkopen. Daardoor draag ik nu vaker anders-dan-anders horloges, om na te gaan of die niet eens moeten wijken. Deze die vandaag om mocht, blijft in elk geval.
> foto
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Dan zul je waarschijnlijk merken dat ze je allemaal nog veel doen,.....genoeg. ;-)

Vandaag zoemen:


Omega F300Hz 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Vandaag weer eens op bezoek bij Ingrain - Ingrain is a digital rock lab, rock laboratory focusing on rock physics and computing physical rock properties en de kleur oranje komt in hun logo, visite kaartjes en hun hele gebouw / lab terug. Laatste keer dat ik er was zag ik 2 oranje horloges (Swatch achtig) dus vandaag de Railmaster maar even thuis gelaten en de Doxa om. En 'n oranje overhemd ;-) Er werd wel geloerd en gekeken, maar niemand die iets zei.

Dat moest wachten tot vanmiddag op de zaak: een van de vrouwelijke collega's vond dat ik een vrolijk horloge om had.

Gek trouwens hoe snel je aan dingen went: de laatste maanden van '10 heb ik m'n Doxa gedragen, toen 'n week of zes m'n Speedmaster en daarna de Railmaster - allemaal heel gewoon. Toen ik vanochtend de Doxa omdeed viel mij op hoe "ontzettend" zwaar dat ding is ..... (alles is relatief)

Ron

*PS-1 - Dimer*, als je meeleest: klik even op deze link, dan begrijp je ook waar mijn SEM opmerking vandaan komt.
*PS-2* - Klik voor de gein even hier vRock™ 3D Flythrough - Ingrain (staat onder Our Process) Het is reuze indrukwekkend wat deze mensen doen. Dit is een 3D reconstructie van een stukje gesteente van minder dan 1 kubieke millimeter ........


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Vandaag weer eens op bezoek bij Ingrain - Ingrain is a digital rock lab, rock laboratory focusing on rock physics and computing physical rock properties en de kleur oranje komt in hun logo, visite kaartjes en hun hele gebouw / lab terug. Laatste keer dat ik er was zag ik 2 oranje horloges (Swatch achtig) dus vandaag de Railmaster maar even thuis gelaten en de Doxa om. En 'n oranje overhemd ;-) Er werd wel geloerd en gekeken, maar niemand die iets zei.
> 
> Dat moest wachten tot vanmiddag op de zaak: een van de vrouwelijke collega's vond dat ik een vrolijk horloge om had.
> 
> Gek trouwens hoe snel je aan dingen went: de laatste maanden van '10 heb ik m'n Doxa gedragen, toen 'n week of zes m'n Speedmaster en daarna de Railmaster - allemaal heel gewoon. Toen ik vanochtend de Doxa omdeed viel mij op hoe "ontzettend" zwaar dat ding is ..... (alles is relatief)
> 
> Ron
> 
> *PS-1 - Dimer*, als je meeleest: klik even op deze link, dan begrijp je ook waar mijn SEM opmerking vandaan komt.
> *PS-2* - Klik voor de gein even hier vRock™ 3D Flythrough - Ingrain (staat onder Our Process) Het is reuze indrukwekkend wat deze mensen doen. Dit is een 3D reconstructie van een stukje gesteente van minder dan 1 kubieke millimeter ........


Wist niet dat steen zo boeiend kon zijn 

Oh ja trouwens, als ze zei: "Hey Ron, that's a really gay watch" hoeft dat niet per definitie te betekenen dat ze het vrolijk vond :-d

Geintje hoor, veel mannelijker dan een Doxa gaat het niet worden ;-)


----------



## Racka

Inderdaad erg indrukwekkend. Dan te bedenken dat de ruimte in dat korreltje vele malen kleiner is dan 1mm3.


----------



## MHe225

*Terzijde - heeft niets met horloges te maken*



Lester Burnham said:


> Wist niet dat steen zo boeiend kon zijn





Racka said:


> Inderdaad erg indrukwekkend. Dan te bedenken dat de ruimte in dat korreltje vele malen kleiner is dan 1mm3.


Dit is indrukwekkend op meerdere fronten ..... "wij" hebben iets dergelijks begin jaren 90 al eens gedaan. Dat was toen een project van enkele weken, onze resolutie was in de orde van 10 micro-meter en we hebben toen een vergelijkbaar filmpje gemaakt. Dat kostte toen heel wat rekentijd op een Cray supercomputer.

Ingrain kan 'n compleet 3D image in ca 10 - 15 uur opbouwen (met behulp van 'n focussed ion-beam worden laagjes van het gesteente afgeslepen en de plaatjes worden dan met een scanning electron microscope gemaakt). Daarna kunnen ze met behulp van een high-end PC door de virtuele loze-ruimte (noemen dit poriën) van dit gesteente vliegen / navigeren. De resolutie van dit gebeuren is enkele nano-meters. Klinkt niet zo heel klein, maar als je bedenkt dat als je een millimeter in 1 miljoen gelijke stukjes knipt .... dat zijn nano-meters.

Denk hier aan als jullie weer eens lezen of horen over shale-gas (schalie gas in goed Nederlands) of als mensen het over onconventionele olie- en gas-reservoirs hebben. Dit is het soort gesteente waar die olie en dat gas in zit, soms op een diepte van 6 km bij een temperatuur van zo'n 200C ...... Met dat in het achterhoofd blijft het verbazingwekkend hoe goedkoop olie en gas zijn .....

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Terzijde - heeft niets met horloges te maken*

Bernhardt Binnacle Anhor vandaag. Fijn, allround, horloge.


----------



## Sjors

Het is weer eens lang geleden dat ik mijn oranje "King" heb gedragen.










En weer ook weer eens een heel lekker biertje van een lokale brouwerij;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sphexish

Voor de verandering een keertje niet m'n trouwe Seiko omgedaan:


----------



## EricSW

M'n ouwe vertrouwde Festina op een nieuwe NATO vandaag.


----------



## Dimer

Niet geheel verrassend


----------



## Sjors

Codename


----------



## Bidle

De laatste foto is gaaf!


----------



## Jazz.NL

Vandaag de Tissot PRC 200. 

(klikken voor grote versie)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooie foto en een mooi klokkie! Heb zelf ook wel eens zitten twijfelen aan dit model PRC200, tot nu toe is het er nog niet van gekomen. Vooral omdat het grootste deel van het eBay-aanbod bestaat uit nep-horloges en ze via een officielere weg ineens erg prijzig worden.


----------



## Jazz.NL

Dank je, ik had een beetje mazzel met deze PRC 200 Chrono. Ik heb hem gekocht
van een gebruiker op het horlogeforum, dus wist ik 100% zeker dat hij orgineel was.
Horloge was in onberispelijke staat en uiterst prettig qua prijs.


----------



## Jazz.NL

Vandaag maar eens de DCT om, deze had ik al een tijdje niet gedragen. 

(klikbaar)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Met zo'n mooie merknaam als hierboven moet het welhaast een Aziatisch merk zijn 

Zelf vandaag de New Pluton weer eens omgedaan. Wat een heerlijke bracelet zit daar toch bij! Ultracomfortabel, geen haartje is gesneuveld vandaag.


----------



## Jazz.NL

Aziatisch met een Zwitsers tintje.. 

..in de fabriekshal hangt namelijk een poster van Zwitserland. 
Daar moeten ze verplicht 2 van de 3 hele minuten staande pauze welke 
ze per dag hebben naar kijken. De laatste minuut mogen ze zelf indelen. :')


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het zou me niets verbazen 

Wel een gave bracelet trouwens, ziet er lekker 'tough' uit |>


----------



## Jazz.NL

Omdat ik vandaag nog in de schuur bezig moet, heb ik mijn goedkoopste (€4, ja ja..) horloge maar omgedaan. :-!
Ooit eens (bijna 4 jaar geleden) gekocht op een Tsjechische markt toen ik mijn horloge in het hotel vergeten was.
Fungeert als klus-feest-festival horloge sinds toen en heeft me eigenlijk nog nooit in de steek gelaten, werkt zelfs 
nog op het 1e batterijtje. Heeft zelfs nog een keer een weekendje in een zwembad gelegen. Wat een knakending.









(klikbaar)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hebben ze dat ding nou vernoemd naar de val van de Berlijnse Muur?  
Die Wende - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Jazz.NL

Nee, dat zou het wel leuk maken trouwens.

Het is "WEIDE"

Een zeer gerenommeerd kermis-horloge merk waarbij de horloges nog door tere kinderhandjes in elkaar worden gezet. ;-)

Ik zit trouwens net op hun site te kijken en daar lees ik het volgende;

"_The company adheres to the business philosophy of "survival of the best quality, development by innovation, and establishment by honesty". It favors unity, progress, 
and ever-improving work attitude. And it strives to provide customers with high-quality products. It also advocates service motto of sincerity, dedication, and customer-supremacy._"

Ik ben er stil van.. :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jazz.NL said:


> Nee, dat zou het wel leuk maken trouwens.
> 
> Het is "WEIDE"
> 
> Een zeer gerenommeerd kermis-horloge merk waarbij de horloges nog door tere kinderhandjes in elkaar worden gezet. ;-)
> 
> Ik zit trouwens net op hun site te kijken en daar lees ik het volgende;
> 
> "_The company adheres to the business philosophy of "survival of the best quality, development by innovation, and establishment by honesty". It favors unity, progress, _
> _and ever-improving work attitude. And it strives to provide customers with high-quality products. It also advocates service motto of sincerity, dedication, and customer-supremacy._"
> 
> Ik ben er stil van.. :-d


Ik ga even een mailtje naar Van Dale sturen met een voorstel om de gequote tekst van die website voortaan op te nemen als definitie van 'gebakken lucht'. 

Wel een geweldige IWC hierboven trouwens, mooie foto ook Dimer |>


----------



## Jazz.NL

Die IWC is inderdaad prachtig. De kwaliteit en klasse staalt er gewoon vanaf. |>

Vandaag heb ik de Lasita maar eens omgedaan, één van de weinige Nederlandse plakmerken. ;-)


Op zich wel een leuk ding, wel ontzettend jammer (imho) dat hij zo klein is..


----------



## Jazz.NL

In verband met "Japanese watch friday" toch maar de Riseman omgedaan. (tu)

(klikbaar)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik zie dat die Riseman intussen is omgebouwd 

Mooi beestje erbovenop trouwens |>

Zelf vandaag ook een G-Shock omgedaan, mijn glitter-5600:


----------



## Jazz.NL

Dat is wel een mooie 5600 zeg, zit er is die glitters zo'n soort holografisch effect of..?
De Riseman had ik volgens mij een dag of 2 na aanschaf al gemod.


----------



## Sjors

Vandaag maar eens mijn Zwarte Zonnetje aangedaan. Ik heb hem gisteren wel op moeten laden, ik had hem wel erg lang niet meer gedragen.








 

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jazz.NL said:


> Dat is wel een mooie 5600 zeg, zit er is die glitters zo'n soort holografisch effect of..?
> De Riseman had ik volgens mij een dag of 2 na aanschaf al gemod.


Ja, ik weet niet precies hoe ik het moet noemen, maar het effect verandert inderdaad als je horloge wat kantelt en de lichtval anders is.

Hehe, ik ben nooit zo'n held wat betreft modden. Sterker nog, heb nog nooit een G-Shock opengemaakt


----------



## Jazz.NL

Nou, ik ben normaalgesproken ook best een kluns, maar dat openmaken zag er zó makkelijk uit.
Gewoon schroefjes losdraaien, openmaken, polarisatiefolie op maat knippen en op LCD leggen, dichtmaken. 
Klaar. Kan het iedereen wel aanbevelen, is echt een klusje van niks maar maakt van je horloge echt een 
beetje jóuw horloge. ;-) Anders gewoon een keertje met een ultragoedkoop modelletje proberen ofzo. |>


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jazz.NL said:


> Nou, ik ben normaalgesproken ook best een kluns, maar dat openmaken zag er zó makkelijk uit.
> Gewoon schroefjes losdraaien, openmaken, polarisatiefolie op maat knippen en op LCD leggen, dichtmaken.
> Klaar. Kan het iedereen wel aanbevelen, is echt een klusje van niks maar maakt van je horloge echt een
> beetje jóuw horloge. ;-) Anders gewoon een keertje met een ultragoedkoop modelletje proberen ofzo. |>


Statistisch gezien moet er haast binnenkort wel een batterijtje kapot gaan, dat is het perfecte moment om eraan te beginnen 

Heb trouwens wel al meer dan genoeg mechanische horloges geopend, maar die G-Shocks, met dat gekke piepkleine veertje dat je niet moet kwijtraken enzo, heb ik nog niet geprobeerd


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze maar weer eens:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Nog steeds mijn Zwarte Zonnetje.





































Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sfeervolle foto's Sjors!

Mijn vader rijdt ook een Cube, erg gaaf ding |>


----------



## peete563

Lester Burnham said:


> Sfeervolle foto's Sjors!
> 
> Mijn vader rijdt ook een Cube, erg gaaf ding |>


ik ook


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Lester Burnham

Kijk eens aan, een keer een blok plastic om je pols in plaats van al die IWC's! Dat voelt wel even anders denk ik ;-)


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Kijk eens aan, een keer een blok plastic om je pols in plaats van al die IWC's! Dat voelt wel even anders denk ik ;-)


Lekker licht  En je kunt er dingen mee doen die ik met m'n IWC's toch niet zo snel zou doen:


Casio G-Shock DW5600CS-1 on ice by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## GuySie

Net de PVD NATO ontvangen, dus dan moet de PVD milsub meteen even opnieuw ervaren worden:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ziet er nu in elk geval al een stuk beter uit dan met de vorige wijzerplaat ;-)
Is het nog gelukt met die PAM-hommage vandaag?

Zelf ook een Panerai-wannabe om, de Radiomir Chrono:


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Mijn vader rijdt ook een Cube, erg gaaf ding |>


Ben nu bij mijn broertje (in Alkmaar) en heb een "rondje" op zijn Cube gereden. Zijn inderdaad erg gave fietsen. Beter dan mijn oude (stalen / ijzeren) Giant :think:

Vanmiddag bij meneer Ibink en Alkmaar naar klokjes staan kijken - toch maar niet naar binnen (moet je helemaal aanbellen, maken ze de deur open). Misschien deze week nog -anders volgende- bij Dimer langs .......

En om dan toch met het motto van deze draad te blijven: 








Nee, mijn Railmaster heeft geen sub-dials o.i.d. Dat is een reflectie 
van de lamp boven de tafel

RonB


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag de B-Shock* maar eens omgehangen, voor het betere lente-gevoel 










*Bram-Shock


----------



## Dimer

MHe225 said:


> Ben nu bij mijn broertje (in Alkmaar) en heb een "rondje" op zijn Cube gereden. Zijn inderdaad erg gave fietsen. Beter dan mijn oude (stalen / ijzeren) Giant :think:
> 
> Vanmiddag bij meneer Ibink en Alkmaar naar klokjes staan kijken - toch maar niet naar binnen (moet je helemaal aanbellen, maken ze de deur open). Misschien deze week nog -anders volgende- bij Dimer langs .......
> 
> En om dan toch met het motto van deze draad te blijven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nee, mijn Railmaster heeft geen sub-dials o.i.d. Dat is een reflectie
> van de lamp boven de tafel
> 
> RonB


Welkom terug in de lage landen  (helaas niet voor de beste reden...)

Ben je eventueel morgen in de buurt? Vanaf vrijdag ben ik een week vrij, heel misschien dat ik dinsdag en woensdagochtend werk.


----------



## Sjors

MHe225 said:


> Ben nu bij mijn broertje (in Alkmaar) en heb een "rondje" op zijn Cube gereden. Zijn inderdaad erg gave fietsen. Beter dan mijn oude (stalen / ijzeren) Giant :think:



Hoi Ron,

Welkom terur in Nederland. By Cube krijg je heel veel bike voor je geld. Voor woon/ewerk heb ik een "gewone" Cube Acid (zie mijn post hier van afgelopen zaterdag") en een poeder-coated zwarte Cube LTD TEAM.









(oude foto, van toen ik nog haar had 



Lester Burnham said:


> Vandaag de B-Shock* maar eens omgehangen, voor het betere lente-gevoel
> 
> *Bram-Shock


Hoi Mart,

Bram is nu wel heel erg trots, nu je een G-Shock model naar hem genoemd heb. ;-)

Vandaag heb ik mijn Riseman aan. Eigenlijk omdat ik hem gisteren voor de pak had, maar toch leuk om weer eens aan te doen.










Avond eten met erg lekkere worstjes:










En nu aan een lekker zomers biertje. Duchesse de Bourgogne, dat is lang geleden.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


> Welkom terug in de lage landen  (helaas niet voor de beste reden...)
> 
> Ben je eventueel morgen in de buurt? Vanaf vrijdag ben ik een week vrij, heel misschien dat ik dinsdag en woensdagochtend werk.


Sjors, Dimer, dankjulliewel voor het welkom :-! Morgen stond inderdaad op de kalender als een van de mogelijke dagen om naar Amsterdam te gaan ..... die keus is nu dus gemaakt. In welk filiaal sta jij morgen (altijd?), Dimer? Lijkt ons leuk om even dag te komen zeggen.

Ron


----------



## Sphexish

MHe225 said:


> Vanmiddag bij meneer Ibink en Alkmaar naar klokjes staan kijken - toch maar niet naar binnen (moet je helemaal aanbellen, maken ze de deur open).


Grappig, ik wou juist deze week eens een keer daar in Alkmaar gaan kijken.  Hopelijk durven ze me binnen te laten.


----------



## Dimer

Vandaag weer de IW3227 om. Ik kan 'm toch moeilijk afdoen. Ik had nog een leuke foto gemaakt gisteren met m'n telefoon bij een Maybach 63, maar ik ben m'n telefoon vergeten 



MHe225 said:


> Sjors, Dimer, dankjulliewel voor het welkom :-! Morgen stond inderdaad op de kalender als een van de mogelijke dagen om naar Amsterdam te gaan ..... die keus is nu dus gemaakt. In welk filiaal sta jij morgen (altijd?), Dimer? Lijkt ons leuk om even dag te komen zeggen.
> 
> Ron


Bij mij moet je ook aanbellen  Maar ik denk wel dat we jullie naar binnen laten


----------



## Racka

Nog steeds de Mudman. Stond een paar keer op het punt de Aviator om te doen maar het lukt niet! Soort faalangst ofzo :-x










Trouwens de nieuwe Mudman al gezien in het G-Shock forum? 9300.... Als al die functies er echt op zitten is dat toch je ultieme compagnon zou ik zeggen.

linkie: G-9300 Mudman (mygshock.com)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Nog steeds de Mudman. Stond een paar keer op het punt de Aviator om te doen maar het lukt niet! Soort faalangst ofzo 
> 
> http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb326/rackabone/watches/56acfcb4.jpg
> 
> Trouwens de nieuwe Mudman al gezien in het G-Shock forum? 9300.... Als al die functies er echt op zitten is dat toch je ultieme compagnon zou ik zeggen.


Hmmm, vind 'm zelf niet zo mooi. Het bandje loopt iets te organisch over in de kast, ik vind dat nooit mooi bij horloges, ook niet bij analoog.

Ik sla deze over!

M'n Wademan heeft trouwens ook een digitaal compas + thermometer


----------



## Racka

Weer wat geleerd, ik wist niet eens dat de Wademan bestond, echt een newbie. Voor een goede temperatuurmeting zal je hem wel af moeten doen hè, maar werkt de kompas goed en nauwkeurig? Ik heb met de kompas op de iphone dat die elke keer opnieuw gekalibreerd moet worden, sta ik weer achtjes te schudden met dat ding.


----------



## Tom

Duurt twee maanden maar dan heb je ook wat! Mn Mao horloge is binnen. Had echt zon penanker uurwerkje verwacht maar valt toch mee. Maar tering wat is ie lelijk!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Weer wat geleerd, ik wist niet eens dat de Wademan bestond, echt een newbie. Voor een goede temperatuurmeting zal je hem wel af moeten doen hè, maar werkt de kompas goed en nauwkeurig? Ik heb met de kompas in de iphone dat die elke keer opnieuw gekalibreerd moet worden, sta ik weer achtjes te schudden met dat ding.


Hehe, ja, de Wademan bestaat ook niet meer 
Heb deze een paar maanden terug voor te veel geld (zeker na invoerheffingen) als New Old Stock kunnen kopen van een verkoper in Azie.

De Thermometer is inderdaad alleen te gebruiken als het horloge tenminste een kwartier tot half uur van de pols af is. Maar dan nog is het niet echt heel accuraat, hetzelfde gevoel heb ik bij dat kompas :-d Maar goed, het ging me er meer om dat ik een Wademan wilde hebben, dat de functies niet helemaal perfect werken _ist mir egal ;-)_



Tom said:


> Duurt twee maanden maar dan heb je ook wat! Mn Mao horloge is binnen. Had echt zon penanker uurwerkje verwacht maar valt toch mee. Maar tering wat is ie lelijk!!




Daar is 'ie dan. Ben benieuwd hoe lang Mao blijft zwaaien :-d
Hoe dan ook, een horloge waarmee je tongen losmaakt!


----------



## Lester Burnham

BFK vandaag! Eens even proberen of ik dat ding weer maximaal opgeladen kan hebben aan het eind van de dag!


----------



## EricSW

M'n 'Spork' vandaag.

Nog steeds erg content mee, is m'n favoriet sinds ik hem heb. Fantastisch ding.


----------



## MichielV

Vandaag eerst begonnen met:









Vervolgens de Seiko Fathoms omgedaan...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die ´five fathoms´ doet me wel wat. Meer specifiek de gouden versie ervan. Ik ben normaal niet zo van gouden (en goudkleurige) horloges, maar om een of andere reden vind ik deze er erg begeerlijk uitzien!


----------



## MichielV

De hele serie vind ik wel netjes. Ook de stalen versie met gouden wijzerplaat / bezel insert ziet er goed uit. 

De volledig gouden versie vind ik ook wel netjes, maar dan wel met leren band!

Ben sowieso op zoek naar een alternatief voor de band. De banden van de nieuwere Seiko 5 zijn niet slecht, maar aangezien ik de solid oysters gewent ben, vallen ze toch wel wat tegen.

Een Mesh erop lijkt me ook wel een stoere look voor dit model!


----------



## INDECS

Wauw, die Legend Diver is prachtig... wil 'm wel eens in het echt zien.

Over die Seiko Five Fathoms gesproken, hebben jullie de mod versie(s) van het poolse GMTforum al gezien?:


----------



## GuySie

INDECS said:


> Wauw, die Legend Diver is prachtig... wil 'm wel eens in het echt zien.
> 
> Over die Seiko Five Fathoms gesproken, hebben jullie de mod versie(s) van het poolse GMTforum al gezien?:


Ja, die zag ik op HF idd, mooi hoor! Al vind ik de originele Seiko5 (zonder goedkleur, dat wel) ook al erg fraai. Denk erover om die als de toch semi-verplichte Seiko in de collectie te nemen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoe funky wil je het hebben?


----------



## GuySie

Eindelijk een eigen pic.



De recent gerepareerde 6152/1 homage.


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Hoe funky wil je het hebben?


Wow, dat is Funk-EE!


----------



## Sjors

Na een lange zware werkdag snakte ik wel naar een biertje. Met dit weer past wel een horloge met een voorjaars gevoel. Ik heb mijn GLS-5600V-3DR eens aangeklikt.



















Kanpai!

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Eindelijk een eigen pic.
> 
> 
> 
> De recent gerepareerde 6152/1 homage.


Het was toch wel de moeite waard hoor, mooie foto ook |>

Ben je er ook achtergekomen wat er nu precies mis mee was?



Sjors said:


> Na een lange zware werkdag snakte ik wel naar een biertje. Met dit weer past wel een horloge met een voorjaars gevoel. Ik heb mijn GLS-5600V-3DR eens aangeklikt.
> 
> 
> Sjors


Iets zegt me dat het geen toeval is dat het horloge en het t-shirt bij elkaar passen qua kleur


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Ben je er ook achtergekomen wat er nu precies mis mee was?


Wijzerklemming was niet voldoende. Het zijn wijzers bedoeld voor een 6497 uurwerk, aangepast om op een Molnija 3601 te passen. Dat was echter niet zorgvuldig genoeg gedaan, waardoor ze een miniscule hoeveelheid slack hadden en konden slippen. Dat gebeurde onder invloed van zwaartekracht met willekeurige hoeveelheden, waardoor hij niet constant achterliep en ik er bang voor was dat het uurwerk beschadigd was. Reparatie bleek mee te vallen: wijzers gefixt, daarna uurwerk opnieuw geserviced en gereguleerd.


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Wijzerklemming was niet voldoende. Het zijn wijzers bedoeld voor een 6497 uurwerk, aangepast om op een Molnija 3601 te passen. Dat was echter niet zorgvuldig genoeg gedaan, waardoor ze een miniscule hoeveelheid slack hadden en konden slippen. Dat gebeurde onder invloed van zwaartekracht met willekeurige hoeveelheden, waardoor hij niet constant achterliep en ik er bang voor was dat het uurwerk beschadigd was. Reparatie bleek mee te vallen: wijzers gefixt, daarna uurwerk opnieuw geserviced en gereguleerd.


Ah ok, dus eigenlijk best een grove fout van de originele assembleur van het horloge als ik het zo hoor. Ga je hem nog een mailtje/claimpje doen?


----------



## GuySie

Was van tevoren al geregeld, hij had me juist naar een lokale horlogemaker gestuurd met de melding dat hij de rekening zou betalen omdat hij bang was dat het defect door transport zou komen - het horloge weer heen en weer sturen zou dan zijn reparatie weer teniet kunnen doen. Die vintage Molnija's zijn niet shockprotected, after all...


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Was van tevoren al geregeld, hij had me juist naar een lokale horlogemaker gestuurd met de melding dat hij de rekening zou betalen omdat hij bang was dat het defect door transport zou komen - het horloge weer heen en weer sturen zou dan zijn reparatie weer teniet kunnen doen. Die vintage Molnija's zijn niet shockprotected, after all...


Ah okee, netjes afgehandeld in dat geval, pluim voor de verkoper |>


----------



## EricSW

GuySie said:


> Eindelijk een eigen pic.
> 
> 
> 
> De recent gerepareerde 6152/1 homage.


Mooi zeg!!!! Erg fraai.

Ik heb deze om vandaag met een nieuwe nato.


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Iets zegt me dat het geen toeval is dat het horloge en het t-shirt bij elkaar passen qua kleur


Klopt, ze kleuren allebei goed bij mijn fiets en m'n hoody ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

EcoZilla vandaag!


----------



## Dimer

wow!! wat een lume  

Ik heb niet zo heel veel in de rotatie, dus voor mij weer de Vintage Ingenieur.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dimer said:


> wow!! wat een lume
> 
> Ik heb niet zo heel veel in de rotatie, dus voor mij weer de Vintage Ingenieur.


Een sluitertijd van (hmmm, effe de secondewijzers tellen :-d) 8 sec. doet wonderen met elk horloge ;-)

Jouw verzameling is duidelijk kwaliteit boven kwantiteit, en daar valt ook wat voor te zeggen!


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Een sluitertijd van (hmmm, effe de secondewijzers tellen :-d) 8 sec. doet wonderen met elk horloge ;-)


Hehehehe :-D

Ik ben er net weer achter gekomen dat cheap .... uit HK halen soms niet zo goed uitkomt: de UV LED lamp die ik voor lume shots gebruik heeft na een maand al de geest gegeven. Even openschroeven en het positieve draadje blijkt losgekomen van de printplaat. No problem, dat soldeer ik zo weer vast... als ik wist waar ie vandaan kwam :|


----------



## Martin_B

GuySie said:


> Hehehehe :-D
> 
> Ik ben er net weer achter gekomen dat cheap .... uit HK halen soms niet zo goed uitkomt: de UV LED lamp die ik voor lume shots gebruik heeft na een maand al de geest gegeven. Even openschroeven en het positieve draadje blijkt losgekomen van de printplaat. No problem, dat soldeer ik zo weer vast... als ik wist waar ie vandaan kwam :|


Heb jij zo'n 3-in-1 uv-wit-laser lampje? If so, kan ik de mijne openhalen om te kijken waar hij hoort 

-edit- deze dus:


----------



## dj00tiek

Lester Burnham said:


> Hoe funky wil je het hebben?


Dat moet James May zijn, gezien de kleding en het horloge :think:


----------



## Lester Burnham

dj00tiek said:


> Dat moet James May zijn, gezien de kleding en het horloge :think:


Hahaha, dat vat ik op als compliment als je het niet erg vindt ;-)


----------



## Tom

Mao Zedong zwaait nog steeds. Wie had dat gedacht!


----------



## GuySie

Martin_B said:


> Heb jij zo'n 3-in-1 uv-wit-laser lampje? If so, kan ik de mijne openhalen om te kijken waar hij hoort


Ja precies zo een


----------



## MichielV

Net binnengekomen, dus dan moet hij wel om natuurlijk


----------



## Dimer

Aan het klussen


----------



## Sjors

Een één of andere roze DW-6900 (niet de DW-6900FS-4). Past wel goed in het lente weer (het was hier zeker 20 graden of warmer).










Ergens tussen Veere en Middelburg op een thee boerderij.

's Avonds naar het Japans restaurant geweest. Heel veel van dze dingen naar binnen gewerkt:





































Kanpai!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuk model! Net iets minder flashy dan de CS-4.

Toen ik om 17u bij de IKEA naar buiten liep (met m'n winterjas aan, was immers voor 8am al ingeklokt, toen was het frisser) stond de thermometer in de zon op een royale 27 graden celsius in Eindhoven


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Net iets minder flashy dan de CS-4.


Nou, hij knalt er toch behoorlijk uit met dit weer. Ik zou het op een gelijk spel durven gooien. De CS is een beetje donkerder, mar wel weer glossy, deze is mat, maar een fractie lichter roze.


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Nou, hij knalt er toch behoorlijk uit met dit weer. Ik zou het op een gelijk spel durven gooien. De CS is een beetje donkerder, mar wel weer glossy, deze is mat, maar een fractie lichter roze.


Vind het elke keer erg cool om te zien hoe je bijpassende kleding draagt; Super!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Nou, hij knalt er toch behoorlijk uit met dit weer. Ik zou het op een gelijk spel durven gooien. De CS is een beetje donkerder, mar wel weer glossy, deze is mat, maar een fractie lichter roze.


Ja, nu je het zegt, deze is inderdaad een stukje feller roze! Allebei gave modellen in elk geval, ik weet zeker dat mijn CS-4 de meest gedragen van m'n 10 6900's is |>


----------



## Sjors

Bidle said:


> Vind het elke keer erg cool om te zien hoe je bijpassende kleding draagt; Super!!


Ik probeer eigenlijk niet op te vallen. Het is kersebloesem tijd hier (Sakura), vandaar die bloesemblaadjes op m'n shirt ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dit kanon maar eens omgedaan vandaag!


----------



## Martin_B

vandaag een blauwe chronotac.



















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoi Martin, nooit van gehoord om eerlijk te zijn. Wat is het voor iets? Chinees/Japans/Zwitsers? Ziet er best aardig uit |>


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Hoi Martin, nooit van gehoord om eerlijk te zijn. Wat is het voor iets? Chinees/Japans/Zwitsers? Ziet er best aardig uit |>


Hoi Mart,

't Is een chinees merk, dat voornamelijk vintage rolex geïnspireerde modellen maakt. Het leuke vind ik dat ze ook lekker dik plexi gebruiken, drilled lugs, en zo'n mooie UFO vormige bezel. En de holle endlinks en band rammelen zo als goedkope conservenblikjes, net als de echte ;-)










Ze hebben ook een mooie McQueen Explorer in het programma. Die wil ik ook graag nog een keer scoren.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hmmm, gaaf, ik kom er ook eentje tegen (nieuw) voor 89 dollar met saffierglas, solid end-links en een hele gave 70's wijzerplaat :-d

Niet te geloven bijna.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag mij nieuwe aanwinst. Heb hem al een paar daagjes, maar ben er echt super blij mee!!

Ik heb er ook eens stukje over geschreven maar op een ander forum, mede omdat ik me er nog niet aan waag om het in het Engels te doen!  Mocht je het niet kunnen vinden dan kan ik een link PB'en. Vind het namelijk niet netjes om de link hier te plaatsen. 








[/URL]MinervaPGP02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Vandaag mij nieuwe aanwinst. Heb hem al een paar daagjes, maar ben er echt super blij mee!!
> 
> Ik heb er ook eens stukje over geschreven maar op een ander forum, mede omdat ik me er nog niet aan waag om het in het Engels te doen!  Mocht je het niet kunnen vinden dan kan ik een link PB'en. Vind het namelijk niet netjes om de link hier te plaatsen.


Goed ingeschat dat ik dat niet leuk zou vinden ;-)

Prachtige foto trouwens! Het horloge zelf mag er ook zijn |>


----------



## Racka

Inderdaad, hele mooie foto's. Hele mooie post ook, bedankt voor alle info en natuurlijk van harte gefeliciteerd met het horloge.


----------



## EricSW

Mooi die Chronotac!

Heb zelf vandaag de 'spork' om, van het weekend het leer weer gewisseld met staal. b-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eine geile Stowa heute!


----------



## Bidle

Racka said:


> Inderdaad, hele mooie foto's. Hele mooie post ook, bedankt voor alle info en natuurlijk van harte gefeliciteerd met het horloge.


Thx!


----------



## Racka

Goedemorgen allemaal, weer de modderman.


----------



## EricSW

Mogguhs!

Deze vandaag:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Weer eens een keer een fleurige G-Shock op deze mooie lentedag!

@Rachid, nog steeds geen tweede in de bestelling?? Respect voor jouw zelfbeheersing ;-)


----------



## Racka

Mooi ook weer hoor. Normaal gesproken ben ik meer van het matte maar bij deze vind ik de glans helemaal niet erg.



Lester Burnham said:


> Weer eens een keer een fleurige G-Shock op deze mooie lentedag!
> 
> @Rachid, nog steeds geen tweede in de bestelling?? Respect voor jouw zelfbeheersing ;-)


Met mijn zelfbeheersing valt het best mee hoor, het is meer dat ik door de bomen het bos niet meer zie heheheh. En dat is maar goed ook!

Ik ben eerlijk gezegd ook stiekem een beetje aan het wachten wat de limited edition dit jaar gaat worden van een ander forum, daar wil ik dan even mijn geld voor opzij houden voor het geval ik die echt móet hebben.

Pfff ik moet me echt in allerlei bochten wringen om het nog leuk te houden hahahah. Mijn planning was dat zo rond juni voor mijn motorrijbewijs zou gaan, maar met WUS.com in mijn favorieten wordt het nog kiele kiele :-x


----------



## MichielV

Martin_B said:


> Hoi Mart,
> 
> 't Is een chinees merk, dat voornamelijk vintage rolex geïnspireerde modellen maakt. Het leuke vind ik dat ze ook lekker dik plexi gebruiken, drilled lugs, en zo'n mooie UFO vormige bezel. En de holle endlinks en band rammelen zo als goedkope conservenblikjes, net als de echte ;-)
> 
> *Ze hebben ook een mooie McQueen Explorer in het programma. Die wil ik ook graag nog een keer scoren.*


Die heb ik heel toevallig in mijn bezit!









Hier op een snelle foto gemaakt met mijn telefoon, naast een andere "homage".

Mijn collectie van homages zijn eigenlijk van die typische ebay impuls aankopen. Ik draag ze nauwelijks, op een enkele keer binnenshuis na. Heel raar eigenlijk :-d

Maar back ontopic. Sinds dat ik de stargate binnen heb gehad, heeft hij de meeste van mijn polstijd opgeeist. Alleen een dagje de Tudor omgehad, maar verder alleen maar de Stargate.

Om toch de rest van de collectie ook wat aandacht te geven, vandaag de Stargate maar opgeborgen en de 007 weer omgedaan!


----------



## Sjors

Paarse DW-6900CC Crazy Colors. Mooi horloge voor zulk prachtig lenteweer.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Een hommage aan de 16610LV vandaag!


----------



## Racka

Ik kon het weer niet laten. Heb de Mudman weer gemod 

Hij ziet er nu zo uit:










Ik heb gelijk maar een tutorial gepost in het g-shock forum over de module want die moest helemaal uit elkaar.

Als je zin hebt om het te lezen: klik hier


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo, nooit geweten dat er zo veel in die G-Shocks zit 

Heb in elk geval genoeg gezien om te weten dat ik ze zelf toch maar beter in elkaar kan laten voor de zekerheid :-d

[edit] op die nieuwe foto ziet het er nog veel beter uit


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> [edit] op die nieuwe foto ziet het er nog veel beter uit


Hahah ja klopt, die andere was gisteravond gemaakt met een zaklampje erop. Deze is vandaag in gewoon licht gemaakt. En ik denken dat niemand het zou merken heheheh.


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Heb in elk geval genoeg gezien om te weten dat ik ze zelf toch maar beter in elkaar kan laten voor de zekerheid :-d


Ik sluit me aan bij Mart. Ooit heb ik er eentje uit elkaar gehaald. Daar is het bij gebleven, want doe was meteen zo dood als een pier. Wel een gave operatie trouwens!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

Sjors said:


> Ik sluit me aan bij Mart. Ooit heb ik er eentje uit elkaar gehaald. Daar is het bij gebleven, want doe was meteen zo dood als een pier. Wel een gave operatie trouwens!
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Dank je Sjors, jammer dat die het niet heeft overleefd. Gebeurt mij ook regelmatig hoor. Maar ik heb zoiets van you lose some, you win some. Als die stuk gegaan was had ik het geslikt en als de donder een nieuwe besteld en er waarschijnlijk ook nooit meer een opengehaald.


----------



## MichielV




----------



## Lester Burnham

Blijft een van de mooiste horloges die er op dit moment op de markt is Michiel! |>

Zelf maar eens een Citizen duiker omgehangen, met onrealistisch felle lume dankzij een langzame sluiter ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Dit horloge weer!





Wat, herken je het niet? ;-)
Heb gister nieuwe extension tubes binnengekregen waarmee ik beter macro's kan schieten, dit waren de eerste testpics van de Molnija in de PAM homage. Not bad...


----------



## Racka

GuySie said:


> Wat, herken je het niet? ;-)
> Heb gister nieuwe extension tubes binnengekregen waarmee ik beter macro's kan schieten, dit waren de eerste testpics van de Molnija in de PAM homage. Not bad...


Not bad at all, hele mooie foto's man. Proficiat met de tubes.


----------



## Sjors

Gele solar Frogman:


















Prettig weekend!,

Sjors


----------



## Oldheritage

Mooie G-shock, en een erg lekker biertje :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Voor mij deze Parnis:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

De Railmaster (https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wat-draag-je-vandaag-423781-29.html#post3802746) is vanochtend nog mee op pad geweest maar heeft vanmiddag het veld moeten ruimen ten faveure van


----------



## Lester Burnham

Een Orientaals duikhorloge vandaag!


----------



## Racka

MHe225 said:


> De Railmaster (https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wat-draag-je-vandaag-423781-29.html#post3802746) is vanochtend nog mee op pad geweest maar heeft vanmiddag het veld moeten ruimen ten faveure van


Gefeliciteerd Ron en Anneke met jullie 20 jarige samen zijn. Erg mooi, veel mooier uiteraard dan elk horloge. Ook gefeliciteerd natuurlijk met je IWC erg mooi, vooral 2 bij elkaar hehehe.

Ik had vandaag deze weer om @ RikkeTik in Houten. Ik vind deze combi toch het beste originele band en negatieve display. Zo gaat ie de voor rest van z'n leven blijven.

Veel leuke horloges gezien en een paar om gehad. Waren voornamelijk russische horloges. Helaas geen horloge gekocht, wel horloge olie en wat tooltjes die ik miste om echt te gaan knutselen.


----------



## vanhessche

Vandaag dus de DW-1000:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag mijn diensthorloge maar weer eens om!

Ga zometeen een horlogebandje ophalen van het postkantoor, daarna zal er wel een switch komen naar een ander horloge verwacht ik.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Vandaag mijn diensthorloge maar weer eens om!
> 
> Ga zometeen een horlogebandje ophalen van het postkantoor, daarna zal er wel een switch komen naar een ander horloge verwacht ik.


Ik wil ook wel in dienst!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahaha, als je al je vriendjes van dat andere forum ook hier krijgt zodat het te druk wordt voor 1 mod zal ik aan je denken ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Hahaha, als je al je vriendjes van dat andere forum ook hier krijgt zodat het te druk wordt voor 1 mod zal ik aan je denken ;-)


Of de Jaeger afdeling. Kan ik gelijk mijn topic als sticky deponeren.


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Hahaha, als je al je vriendjes van dat andere forum ook hier krijgt zodat het te druk wordt voor 1 mod zal ik aan je denken ;-)


Hahahah, goed idee!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Hahaha, als je al je vriendjes van dat andere forum ook hier krijgt zodat het te druk wordt voor 1 mod zal ik aan je denken ;-)


Ja, hola, 't moet hier wel gezellig blijven hoor! ;-) :-d

-edit- ff meer on topic. Net een nieuwe aanwinst omgegespt. Morgen meer plaatjes.










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Martin_B said:


>


Apart horloge, wel een heel klein ding of niet? Of is je pols 'huge'?


----------



## Martin_B

EricSW said:


> Apart horloge, wel een heel klein ding of niet? Of is je pols 'huge'?


Mijn pols is niet klein, maar ook niet extreem, 18-19 cm geloof ik. Het horloge zelf is inderdaad niet erg groot, tenminste naar huidige standaards, zo'n 35x35mm. Op de foto lijkt hij kleiner dan real-live. Ik ben weer redelijk aan het terugschalen de laatste tijd. ik had laatst een 43mm om, en vond hem wel érg groot...:think:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuk ding, prima maat ook, veel van de vintage horloges die ik nu aan het binnenhalen ben zijn ook vrij klein. Klein maar fijn 

Zelf vandaag mijn laatste aanwinst om, de Raketa Quartz.


----------



## Sjors

43mm groot? Volgens mij zijn zelfs de kleinste G-Shocks nog groter ;-)

Vandaag mijn G-6900CC-6DR omgedaan. Het was eigenlijk voor de verzameling bedoeld, maar hij is zo mooi... Ik heb al een tweede besteld (en ben nu dan ook platzak voor de rest van de maand). 








 

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## Jazz.NL

Vandaag weer de Alpha Submariner, deze keer echter aan een Jubilee-band.


----------



## Racka

Vandaag weer de Aviator










Straks waarschijnlijk weer de Mudman @ amsterdam arena


----------



## Jazz.NL

Zojuist mijn nieuwe aanwinst ontvangen, dus ik breng de rest 
van de dag door met een Alpha "the Ocean" om mijn pols.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jazz.NL said:


> Zojuist mijn nieuwe aanwinst ontvangen, dus ik breng de rest
> van de dag door met een Alpha "the Ocean" om mijn pols.


Zeker een fraaie hommage!

Heb 'm zelf ook, maar heb de stalen band omgewisseld voor een knaloranje NATO, is mijn EK/WK-horloge nu


----------



## Jazz.NL

Hmm, ziet er helemaal niet slecht uit met die Nato.. |>
Ik dacht zelf aan een lederen oranje band van Hirsch, maar begin nu wel een beetje te twijfelen.

Zijn de cijfers op jouw wijzerplaat nou aan het verweren of lijkt dat maar zo (lichtinval)?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb het nog even nagekeken net, de uuridices zien er nog gewoon goed uit in real life, zal inderdaad aan de lichtval liggen dat het er zo gek uitziet op bovenstaande foto!


----------



## Eek!

Vandaag de SKA211 weer. Het horloge voor als ik niet in een specifieke bui ben zeg maar.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag voor mij een oud beestje uit 1954 met het caliber 510


Omega 1954 03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Omega 1954 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Racka said:


>


Ha, de Fortis die geen Fortis is - het blijft een mooi klokje |>



Jazz.NL said:


>


Fraaie aanwinst - misschien moeten alle Nederlanders verplicht deze kopen :think: Ik zie mijzelf geen PO aanschaffen, maar deze .....

Om bij de draad te blijven: nog steeds de Mark XVI |> Zal wel zo blijven tot Koninginnedag; dan haal ik mijn Doxa tevoorschijn.

Misschien een ideetje voor een Koninginnedagdraad waarin iedereen een passend horloge draagt en laat zien, liefst ook nog in een passende outfit.

Ron


----------



## Racka

Thanks Ron. Lol, inderdaad de Fortis die geen Fortis is. 

Ik heb eens flink getwijfeld of ik de Seiko Monster met oranje wijzerplaat zou kopen. Heb het uiteindelijk niet gedaan. Hij zal er waarschijnlijk wel een keer komen samen met nog tig andere horloges op m'n wishlist.


----------



## Jazz.NL

Prachtig in al zijn eenvoud, Bidle. 
De elegantie stráált er gewoon vanaf! |>


----------



## Forza

Vandaag weer mijn gisteren ontvangen Seiko Black Monster. Om mijn Blancier na 2 jaar dagelijks trouwe dienst toch een beetje te ontzien.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Forza said:


> Vandaag weer mijn gisteren ontvangen Seiko Black Monster. Om mijn Blancier na 2 jaar dagelijks trouwe dienst toch een beetje te ontzien.
> 
> View attachment 421738


Hoi daar, welkom op Kaliber 2010 :-!

Altijd mooi om wat verse aanwas te zien hier ;-)

Prima horloge, zo'n Monster, ben zelf begonnen met een oranje maar uiteindelijk ook maar een zwarte toegevoegd aan de verzameling! Veel plezier ermee!

Groetjes, 
Mart


----------



## Forza

Lester Burnham said:


> Hoi daar, welkom op Kaliber 2010 :-!
> 
> Altijd mooi om wat verse aanwas te zien hier ;-)
> 
> Prima horloge, zo'n Monster, ben zelf begonnen met een oranje maar uiteindelijk ook maar een zwarte toegevoegd aan de verzameling! Veel plezier ermee!
> 
> Groetjes,
> Mart


Bedankt , ik ben benieuwd hoe hij zal gaan bevallen. Heb er zoveel goede dingen over gelezen dat ik er wel een _moest_ hebben. Het zal nog moeten blijken of hij net zo nauwkeurig zal lopen als mijn Blancier  , die wijkt nog minder dan 5 seconden per maand af. De Monster zal vooral dienst doen tijdens vakanties en werk, voor de "nette(re)" aangelegenheden zal de Blancier te voorschijn komen en als ik hem mis natuurlijk :-!.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Prachtig horloge, die Blancier, kan zelf echt urenlang spelen met dat soort watch configurators :-d

Vormen deze twee nu je verzameling? Nog plannen voor wat anders? ;-)

Groetjes!


----------



## Forza

Dat was het inderdaad  , voorlopig :-!. Heel veel plannen, waarvan de meeste waarschijnlijk altijd plannen zullen blijven omdat die niet echt financieel verantwoord zullen zijn. Ben pas 21, dus heb de tijd b-) .


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Forza,

Welkom op Kaliber 2010!

Ik draag nog steeds mijn "Color Display" G-6900CC-6. Veel te leuk om af te doen (voorlopig)...










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Forza said:


> Dat was het inderdaad  , voorlopig :-!. Heel veel plannen, waarvan de meeste waarschijnlijk altijd plannen zullen blijven omdat die niet echt financieel verantwoord zullen zijn. Ben pas 21, dus heb de tijd b-) .


Hmmm, mei 2008, toen ik me inschreef, was ik ook 21 ;-)

En toen had ik ook hooguit een paar horloges, maar nu heb ik er ineens een stuk of 100 :-d

Kijk maar uit!!!


----------



## kris

De kersverse Baumuster B.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi horloge Kris!

Is dit model ook te krijgen met 'Stowa' op de wijzerplaat? Hoe dan ook, op deze manier is het historisch een stuk correcter |>


----------



## kris

Thx Lester, nee, deze is niet met de merknaam op de display te krijgen. Het zou niet eens passen lijkt me én ook nog eens drukker uitzien. Ik vind het prima zo ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

kris said:


> Thx Lester, nee, deze is niet met de merknaam op de display te krijgen. Het zou niet eens passen lijkt me én ook nog eens drukker uitzien.* Ik vind het prima zo* ;-)


Ik ook :-! Prachtig horloge, gefeliciteerd.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

kris said:


> Thx Lester, nee, deze is niet met de merknaam op de display te krijgen. Het zou niet eens passen lijkt me én ook nog eens drukker uitzien. Ik vind het prima zo ;-)


Dat eerste punt had ik nog niet eens overdacht, het moest dan wel een verdraaid klein lettertype worden inderdaad :-d

Hoe dan ook, een klassiekertje dit! |>


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Hoe dan ook, op deze manier is het historisch een stuk correcter |>


De type-B dial is niet correcter dan de type-A dial, toch? Ze zijn beide gebruikt, de B is later geintroduceerd.


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> De type-B dial is niet correcter dan de type-A dial, toch? Ze zijn beide gebruikt, de B is later geintroduceerd.


Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik totaal geen expert ben op het gebied van de militaire wijzerplaten  
Ik geloof je meteen dus :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo, voor het eerst wat snelle plaatjes kunnen maken van Misha de beer, met z'n nieuwe kleertjes van pijlstaartrog


----------



## Martin_B

Mijn '55':


----------



## MHe225

Die _*55*_ is wel heel erg mooi, Martin. Gave aanwinst |>

Voor mij nog steeds de Mark XVI alhoewel die gisteren wel een paar uurtjes plaats heeft moeten maken voor mijn militairy Seiko - het weer was prachtig, dus heb ik m'n BMW uitgebreid uitgelaten









Tja, als ik motor rijd, laat ik de duurdere horloges thuis uit angst deze te verliezen - niet dat ik 'n _bracelet malfunction_ erg waarschijnlijk acht, maar toch ..... 
En dan is er natuurlijk het risico van op je plaat gaan (hoewel het horloge dan waarschijnlijk mijn minste zorg is). Jaar of wat geleden stond hier de post van iemand die met zijn nagelnieuwe Panerai om de pols een stukje was gaan fietsen, onderuitgeschoven en de Panerai eindigde tussen zijn pols en de stoeprand <|

Ron


----------



## Sjors

Mijn eerste Frogman op zonne-energie, de GW-200-2,










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Da's een fraaie BMW Ron :-!

Ik ben nog altijd van plan eens een motor te kopen, en het liefst iets 'vintage'. 
Bijvoorbeeld zo'n BMW, maar het mag ook een Enfield of een Guzzi zijn...

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb geen enkel verstand van motorfietsen, maar die BMW ziet er karaktervol uit 

Dit weekend grootste deel van de tijd het Misha-horloge omgehad, tussendoor naar een dubstep feest in de Effenaar geweest en net 15km hard gelopen. Bij die twee gelegenheden een rode GLX-5600 omgehad |>










Niks voor jou Sjors, dubstep?

Heb nog wat filmpjes gemaakt gisteren, wel de subwoofer aanzetten om een beetje een idee te krijgen van de heftigheid van de trillingen ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik totaal geen expert ben op het gebied van de militaire wijzerplaten
> Ik geloof je meteen dus :-d


Even een achtergrond linkje erbij gezocht:
B-uhr: Evolution - Dieselpunks



> There were two B-Uhr types - earlier, simpler Bauart A or A-type (1939, shown above) and from 1941, uncompromisingly military-styled Bauart B or B-type (shown below, don't be confused by the likeness between the type designation and B-uhr name). Ironically, A-type, with its more civil looks, is more scarce.


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Niks voor jou Sjors, dubstep?
> 
> Heb nog wat filmpjes gemaakt gisteren, wel de subwoofer aanzetten om een beetje een idee te krijgen van de heftigheid van de trillingen ;-)


Mijn arme boxjes. Het zal ongetwijfeld beter hebben geklonken in de Effenaar 

Ik weet nog steeds niet of Dubstep iets voor mij is, alhoewel ik schijnbaar zo'n 10 jaar geleden een dub-step nummer inelkaar te hebben gedraaid (met een mooie overdrive over een DX-7 basje).

Binnenkort J Rocc in Eindhoven. Turntablists kunnen erg interesant zijn, vooral voor de toeschouwer ;-) 27 april @ Old Gaslaboratory @ Eindhoven University. Het nieuwe album is erg relaxed. Zouden ze eens meer moeten doen, hiphop zonder zo'n irritant persoon die steeds door de muziek heen praat :-d

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## vol-tag

Wonderlik! 'n Thread wat ek kan volg en goed verstaan. Mooi versameling horlosies v mense uit Nederland!


----------



## vol-tag

EricSW said:


> Mogguhs!
> 
> Deze vandaag:


EricSW - pragtige horlosie!


----------



## Bidle

Ik droeg vandaag deze weer eens:


Rolex Daytona 03 by Bidle, on Flickr

Vandaag wel een paar bijzondere horloges gezien. Waaronder een IWC minute repeater, mooi horloge hoor....


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Ik droeg vandaag deze weer eens:


Bah, wat mooi! :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Mijn arme boxjes. Het zal ongetwijfeld beter hebben geklonken in de Effenaar
> 
> Ik weet nog steeds niet of Dubstep iets voor mij is, alhoewel ik schijnbaar zo'n 10 jaar geleden een dub-step nummer inelkaar te hebben gedraaid (met een mooie overdrive over een DX-7 basje).
> 
> Binnenkort J Rocc in Eindhoven. Turntablists kunnen erg interesant zijn, vooral voor de toeschouwer ;-) 27 april @ Old Gaslaboratory @ Eindhoven University. Het nieuwe album is erg relaxed. Zouden ze eens meer moeten doen, hiphop zonder zo'n irritant persoon die steeds door de muziek heen praat :-d
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ja, ik dacht al wel dat het misschien een beetje in de buurt zou komen van jouw muziek(smaak). Was m'n eerste dubstep-feest maar wat mij betreft mag de hype nog wel even doorgaan |>

Nog nooit gehood van J Rocc, komt dat ook wat in de buurt van dubstep of is het wat meer oldschool allemaal?



vol-tag said:


> Wonderlik! 'n Thread wat ek kan volg en goed verstaan. Mooi versameling horlosies v mense uit Nederland!


Haha, welkom hier!!
Ben toevallig de afgelopen maanden veel aan het luisteren naar Zuid-Afrikaanse hiphop/rapformaties als Jack Parow en Die Antwoord, vind het een heel mooi klinkende taal :-!



Bidle said:


> Ik droeg vandaag deze weer eens:
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona 03 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> Vandaag wel een paar bijzondere horloges gezien. Waaronder een IWC minute repeater, mooi horloge hoor....


Oh oh oh, als je kan komen de 29ste staat deze vantevoren op nr.1 voor mij ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Bram is aan het oefenen voor een sponsorloop. Ik heb een parcours van precies 1000 meter uitgemeten (met GPS). Vandaag heeft hij zijn persoonlijk record gelopen:










Gemeten op mijn GW-200-2

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Gekke is dat ik hem bijna nooit draag,... hij glimt zo hard, maar elke keer als ik hem zie wordt ik weer een beetje verliefd. De balans van die wijzerplaat is zo perfect!


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Bram is aan het oefenen voor een sponsorloop. Ik heb een parcours van precies 1000 meter uitgemeten (met GPS). Vandaag heeft hij zijn persoonlijk record gelopen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemeten op mijn GW-200-2
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Dat doet die goed!!! En al helemaal voor een sponsorloop.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Gekke is dat ik hem bijna nooit draag,... hij glimt zo hard, maar elke keer als ik hem zie wordt ik weer een beetje verliefd. De balans van die wijzerplaat is zo perfect!


Heb exact hetzelfde met mijn Speedmaster. Draag ik vrijwel nooit, maar als ik dan toch besluit (niet meer dan een of twee keer per jaar) om 'm een keer om te hangen zit ik er de hele dag naar te staren.

@ Sjors, zo, Bram is goed bezig inderdaad! Over een paar jaar maar eens stiekem inschrijven voor die Zeeuwse marathon daaro ;-)

Kon 'ie het trouwens niet zelf timen met de B-Shock? :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag maar eens testen hoe de Bling-Beijing loopt  Nog geen idee hoe je de dag t.o.v de datum versteld, geen snelverzet, maar maakt niet zoveel uit, ik kan het toch niet lezen :-d



















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Vandaag maar eens testen hoe de Bling-Beijing loopt  Nog geen idee hoe je de dag t.o.v de datum versteld, geen snelverzet, maar maakt niet zoveel uit, ik kan het toch niet lezen :-d
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Denk dat als je het zou opzoeken (welke tekens bij welke dag horen) dat je ze na een dag weer vergeten bent, althans dat zou ik hebben! 

Hier voor de laatste keer de CWC om mijn pols:


CWC Hamilton 6bb 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Denk dat als je het zou opzoeken (welke tekens bij welke dag horen) dat je ze na een dag weer vergeten bent, althans dat zou ik hebben!


Dat denk ik ook :think: Hoewel, ik herken er inmiddels al 5 ofzo, dus nog ongeveer 1995 te gaan, om niet als analphabeet in China beschouwd te worden :-d

Heb trouwens even gekeken, en het is vrij simpel. De eerste twee karakters zijn telkens hetzelfde , en daarna tel je gewoon als het ware tot 7 in het chinees. Op de foto is het dus vrijdag.










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ben de dag begonnen met een over-the-top Tauchmeister.










Maar net kwam er een nieuw varkensleren bandje binnen voor mijn Olympische Raketa, dus heb ik die weer omgedaan! Wel eerst het bandje moeten versmallen, had er weer een gekocht van 2mm te groot, om een 'vetter' effect te krijgen. 
Hier nog een foto zonder het nieuwe bandje. Ben trouwens prettig verrast door het pigskin bandje, zeer soepel, fraaie textuur ook!


----------



## EricSW

Weet je zeker dat dat geen hockey-puk is van de olympische spelen?:-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hehe, ik ben echt fan van horloges zonder lugs  Met als ultiem voorbeeld de Seiko Tuna uiteraard.

Zal wel komen doordat ik zelf erg dunne polsen heb. Door dit type horlogekasten kan ik toch een hele forse kast dragen (Ecozilla!), zonder dat ik bang hoef te zijn voor overhang.


----------



## Sjors

Vandaag eindelijk eens mijn Cube LTD TEAM uit de schuur gepakt, banden opgepomt (stonden slechts op 1.5 BAR) en batterijtjes vernieuwd in de hartslagmeter/fietscomputer. Niet een verschikkeliojk lang stuk gefietst, maar we konden het wel erg goed met elkaar vinden.Kijk maar:















Hé! Toen had ik nog haar (moest toch douchen, dus dat lange haar kon ook meteen weg).










Oh, ja, wat was de topic ook weer? Uhm, een warme en zonnige lentedag, daar past dit Jan'in Color horloge good bij, dacht ik...










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Hehe, ik ben echt fan van horloges zonder lugs  Met als ultiem voorbeeld de Seiko Tuna uiteraard.
> 
> Zal wel komen doordat ik zelf erg dunne polsen heb. Door dit type horlogekasten kan ik toch een hele forse kast dragen (Ecozilla!), zonder dat ik bang hoef te zijn voor overhang.


Goede tip!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Vandaag eindelijk eens mijn Cube LTD TEAM uit de schuur gepakt, banden opgepomt (stonden slechts op 1.5 BAR) en batterijtjes vernieuwd in de hartslagmeter/fietscomputer. Niet een verschikkeliojk lang stuk gefietst, maar we konden het wel erg goed met elkaar vinden.Kijk maar:


Hahaha, wat een droog filmpje 
Hing de Zeeuwse jeugd niet meteen rondom je camera/Iphone toen je die ergens neerlegde? :-d


----------



## -=RC=-




----------



## Lester Burnham

Effe een snelle telefoonfoto van mijn nieuwste Raketa op het pigskin bandje:


----------



## Bidle

Ik vind hem gaaf!!! Veel draagplezier.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Thanks, ben er ook erg blij mee!

Helaas voor de Raketa kwam er vandaag een nieuw horloge binnenvallen, een Orient Mako II / Mako XL / Hogrider / CEM75001 of hoe je het ding ook wil noemen 

Nog geen foto's kunnen maken maar heb het horloge inmiddels wel al een uur of 12 om. Het is een heel fors horloge, bijna 45mm kastdiameter en ruim meer dan 5cm in totale lengte. Ziet er dan ook nogal lomp uit op mijn muizenpolsje, maar goed, ik wilde toch een keer een maatje groter uitproberen.


----------



## Bidle

Altijd goed om te proberen. Wellicht wen je er snel aan! Zelf moet ik nog steeds wennen als ik vintage draag en dan ineens een grote duiker om doe.

Vandaag draag ik mijn favoriete horloge:


Rolex Explorer II 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Altijd goed om te proberen. Wellicht wen je er snel aan! Zelf moet ik nog steeds wennen als ik vintage draag en dan ineens een grote duiker om doe.
> 
> Vandaag draag ik mijn favoriete horloge:
> 
> 
> Rolex Explorer II 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


Ik hoopte eigenlijk dat het horloge veel te groot zou zijn, zodat ik geen Seiko Sumo zou hoeven te kopen, nu weet ik dat nog niet zo zeker :-d

Zo'n Explorer is wel een echte klassieker natuurlijk, prachtig met die witte wijzerplaat. 
Over klassiekers gesproken, heb jij nooit een Submariner gehad? Of ben ik er gewoon even een vergeten


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Of ben ik er gewoon even een vergeten


Is bijna een vintage, maar draag hem eigenlijk nooit. De ExpII is van 2003 en één van de laatste met pinholes wat hem net die extra old-skool look geeft. Ben overigens wel benieuwd naar de nieuwe zwarte, maar vermoed dat ik hem toch niet in balans zal vinden. Enfin, gaan we meemaken.


Rolex Submariner 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ja, die nieuwe heeft wel erg dikke lugs, net iets 'te' misschien.

Haha, die Sub zat dus ook al in de verzameling, Mr. Rolex hiero ;-)

Heb je trouwens al die klokkies nog die op je Flickr te zien zijn? Ongelooflijk wat daar allemaal langskomt..


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ja, die nieuwe heeft wel erg dikke lugs, net iets 'te' misschien.
> 
> Haha, die Sub zat dus ook al in de verzameling, Mr. Rolex hiero ;-)
> 
> Heb je trouwens al die klokkies nog die op je Flickr te zien zijn? Ongelooflijk wat daar allemaal langskomt..


Meeste heb ik nog wel maar heb onlangs redelijk veel verkocht. Werd me iets te veel van het goede!


----------



## MichielV

Vandaag de zon in met de THC!


----------



## Sjors

Zo, dat doet haast pijn aan je ogen, zo'n GLS-5500MM... Maar wel leuk om je pols


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hehe, wat een leuk achtergrondje 

Heb dat model zelf ook, geweldig voorjaarshorloge!

Maar goed, ben zelf nog effe bezig met de Mako XL, inmiddels drie-en-halve dag om (84 uur). Meteen bij binnenkomst gesynchroniseerd met m'n Riseman en nu 5 seconden langzamer... En ik moet dan ook meteen vermelden dat dit verschil al in de eerste 24 uur werd gemaakt, de 60 uur erna zijn gewoon +/- 0. Dat had ik dus niet verwacht!


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Hehe, wat een leuk achtergrondje


Was eigenlijk toeval. Ik gooide hem op een kast in de slaapkamer, omdat ik mezelf wou verfrissen en hij lande lekker zacht op dit shirt


----------



## Bidle

Voor mij toch weer even de Minerva, kan er maar geen genoeg van krijgen. 


MinervaPGP03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


MinervaPGP10.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


MinervaPGP13.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr

Weer heerlijk genieten van het weer! :up:


----------



## Racka

Vandaag de poljot aviator weer @ outlet Roermond.










Zag deze bij de Seiko shop:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah, daar kom ik ook af en toe wel eens, koop er zelden wat, maar altijd leuk om wat te shoppen. Ze hebben er ook een Fossil outlet, met o.a. Zodiac.

Die Premier is best netjes geprijsd trouwens, een snelle blik op eBay leert me dat dit horloge niet voor minder dan pakweg 350 dollar te krijgen is. Vaak genoeg liggen de standaard eBay-prijzen lager dan outletprijzen van officiele verkooppunten. In dit geval dus echt een aanbieding die de moeite waard is.


----------



## Racka

Ik ga denk ik niet vaker dan een keer per jaar naar een outlet. Ben hiervoor alleen in bataviastad geweest. Eigenlijk kom ik altijd met vrijwel lege handen terug. Hier en daar een shirtje ofzo.
De seiko zag er verleidelijk uit en ik had al een vermoeden dat het een mooi prijsje is. Zo'n dergelijke heeft ook op de stapel gelegen van horloge's de in aanmerking kwamen maar toen ik de Poljot zag wist ik dat ik daarin dat speciale had gevonden waarnaar ik op zoek was. Dus helaas voor de premier, wellicht over een jaar of tien :-d, na de absolute topper die ik nog moet vinden (zo eentje die je aan je kind kunt geven (ingenieur ofzo hè dimer ;-);-);-)))


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag de Bee Ef Kaa maar weer eens omgehangen, eens kijken of ik dat batterijtje weer vol kan krijgen in een dag tijd!


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag deze Parnis:










Wél de mooie kastvorm van de fiddy, maar niet die lelijke beugel ;-)










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## malus65

Vandaag deze:


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag mocht de Beijing om, een straalje zon op een grauwe dag:


----------



## malus65

Vandaag de Fortis, gezellig tussen de eitjes


----------



## Sjors

Mijn collega was op het lab om foto's van gasflessen te maken.









Nadat hij ook mij uitvoerig had gefotografeerd (ik mag me wel eens scheren), zag ik dat hij een "Nifty Fifty" bij zich had. Ik moet me er toch ook eens ééntje aanschaffen...










Mijn "Precious Heart" lijkt nog mooier dan in werkelijkheid!










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## malus65

Ik vandaag de Seiko Kinetic "Starfish"


----------



## Martin_B

Prachtige foto!


----------



## Bidle

Net weer terug uit Parijs van een beurs en was mijn horloges vergeten.... gelukkig wel de G-Shock in mijn tas... dus toch nog een horloge om.


Casio G-Shock G-9000MX-8D 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## malus65

Martin_B said:


> Prachtige foto!


Bedankt! (een beetje van mezelf en een beetje van Photoshop)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb mijn koninginnenacht-horloge alvast uitgezocht 

Vannacht ga ik naar een Dubstep-feest in een leegstaande ex-Philips fabriekshal dus heb ik wel een achtergrondlampje nodig!

Helaas heb ik morgen niet vrij kunnen krijgen, wordt dus zwaar aangezien het feestje van 23 tot 6 duurt en ik een paar uur later in de Zweedse container word verwacht


----------



## Dimer

@ Sjors, de 'plastic fantastic' is inderdaad een top lens! Je kunt ze al voor EUR 50.- (gebruikt) oppikken. Ik gebruik 'm erg veel!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Heb mijn koninginnenacht-horloge alvast uitgezocht
> 
> Vannacht ga ik naar een Dubstep-feest in een leegstaande ex-Philips fabriekshal dus heb ik wel een achtergrondlampje nodig!
> 
> Helaas heb ik morgen niet vrij kunnen krijgen, wordt dus zwaar aangezien het feestje van 23 tot 6 duurt en ik een paar uur later in de Zweedse container word verwacht


Mooie combi, enig idee hoe ik aan zo'n bandje kan komen of beter nog adapter toestanden incl. een velcro bandje??


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Mooie combi, enig idee hoe ik aan zo'n bandje kan komen of beter nog adapter toestanden incl. een velcro bandje??


Ik weet eigenlijk niet of Mudman's ook geschikt zijn voor bestaande strap-adapters. Weet wel dat Rachid het voor elkaar heeft gekregen om er zelf een te maken voor zijn blauwe Mudman.

Dit model is de G-9000R-4, uit de men in rescue orange lijn. Die kwam standaard al zoals ik 'm nu heb, hier is niets aan gemod.

Vandaag trouwens weer een ander oranje horloge omgedaan, de APO op koninginnedag:


----------



## Bidle

Zag het idd net dat het een bestaand model is. Die van jou is ook echt zwart en die van mij meer grijs....


----------



## Dimer




----------



## Sjors

Gisteren:










Traditionele "Koninginnedag outfit met natuurlijk mijn oranje GXW-56. Misschien wel erg oranje...










Vandaag nog steeds mijn "King" aan. En trouwens ook nog mijn oranje "België" shirt.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## malus65

Gisteren en vandaag de Fortis. Robuust horloge, moet ook wel want ik ben momenteel druk in de tuin en met die NATO gaat dat perfect.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ook hier het enige echt Oranje Monster op de day after.


----------



## Tom

Sjors said:


> Gisteren:
> 
> Traditionele "Koninginnedag outfit met natuurlijk mijn oranje GXW-56. Misschien wel erg oranje...
> 
> Vandaag nog steeds mijn "King" aan. En trouwens ook nog mijn oranje "België" shirt.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Dag Sjors

Hoe verhoudt zo'n GX-56 zich tot een GLX-500. Vind zon 56 echt cool maar vrees dat ie echt mega groot is.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tom said:


> Dag Sjors
> 
> Hoe verhoudt zo'n GX-56 zich tot een GLX-500. Vind zon 56 echt cool maar vrees dat ie echt mega groot is.


Een GX-56 is in alle richtingen (veel) groter dan een 5500. Vooral de dikte is een groot verschil, omdat de 5500 vrij plat is.


----------



## Tom

Lester Burnham said:


> Een GX-56 is in alle richtingen (veel) groter dan een 5500. Vooral de dikte is een groot verschil, omdat de 5500 vrij plat is.


Mmm. Dan moet ik t toch maar niet doen vrees ik. De nieuwe Mudman is wel mega cool. Zag wel dat ie pas in junu uitkwam. Is er al enig idee van de prijs?


----------



## Racka

Tom said:


> Mmm. Dan moet ik t toch maar niet doen vrees ik. De nieuwe Mudman is wel mega cool. Zag wel dat ie pas in junu uitkwam. Is er al enig idee van de prijs?


Die is veel duurder dan de huidige mudman helaas. Gaat rond de $400 kosten.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tom said:


> Mmm. Dan moet ik t toch maar niet doen vrees ik. De nieuwe Mudman is wel mega cool. Zag wel dat ie pas in junu uitkwam. Is er al enig idee van de prijs?


Ik zal een GX-56 meenemen de 29ste, kan je passen |>

Geen idee van de nieuwe Mudman, maar ik kan het me niet voorstellen dat het voorbij de Riseman gaat.

[edit] Denk je Rachid? Dat zou wel een serieuze berg zijn voor een model zonder opgeschroefde achterkant. Ik gok erop dat de 'grijze' straatprijs straks rond de $150 zal komen te liggen, als het model eenmaal volledig op de markt is.


----------



## Tom

Racka said:


> Die is veel duurder dan de huidige mudman helaas. Gaat rond de $400 kosten.


Ik dacht dat dat de Atomic versie was die $437 zou gaan kosten. Volgens Mygshock zou ze normale wat gunstiger geprijsd zijn.


----------



## Bidle

Hoho, niet te snel.... nieuwe Mudman?? Foto, info?





edit
Foto gevonden, ... Wel jammer dat die toch weer gegroeid is, want mijn huidige Mudman is de perfecte maat voor mijn pols. Hmmm, wel meer opties erop dus ben benieuwd. Als ze hem maar niet met oranje maken want anders ben ik zeker geneigd om er eentje te kopen ipv een Protrek.


----------



## Sjors

Bidle said:


> Hoho, niet te snel.... nieuwe Mudman?? Foto, info?... ...
> Foto gevonden, ... Wel jammer dat die toch weer gegroeid is, want mijn huidige Mudman is de perfecte maat voor mijn pols.


De eerste echte Mudman (DW-8400) was ook best een groot model. Daarbij lijkt de G(W)-9000 een dwerg. 
 


Tom said:


> Dag Sjors
> 
> Hoe verhoudt zo'n GX-56 zich tot een GLX-5500. Vind zon 56 echt cool maar vrees dat ie echt mega groot is.


Hoi Tom,

Moet je dit artikeltje van mijn blog vriend Isaotti eens bekijken. Het is een vertaalde (naar Engles) link, maar in het Japans was het net zo indrukwekkend 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Doe mij dan toch maar een dwerg. ;-)

Overigens lijkt die niet heel groot en vind hem nog wel gaaf ook. Hij heeft een iets cleanere look!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die DW-8400's komen nog wel eens voor best redelijke prijzen (<100) nieuw in de verpakking langs op eBay.


----------



## Sjors

Hmwah, Dwerg? (LOL)


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Hmwah, Dwerg? (LOL)


Zo is die een stuk groter idd!! Met dwerg bedoelde ik mijn Mudman 9000.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Om toch maar even in de G-Shock sferen te blijven, vandaag een GW-200 Frogman. Wat mij betreft het gaafste en meest begeerlijke G-Shock model ooit (niet specifiek die van mij, maar in het algemeen de GW-200).


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Om toch maar even in de G-Shock sferen te blijven, vandaag een GW-200 Frogman. Wat mij betreft het gaafste en meest begeerlijke G-Shock model ooit (niet specifiek die van mij, maar in het algemeen de GW-200).


Kleurt nog goed bij je overhemd ook!! Zelf heb ik niet zoveel met dit model, denk dat het komt omdat die a-symetrisch is..??

Vandaag voor mij de ExpII


Rolex Explorer II 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Kleurt nog goed bij je overhemd ook!! Zelf heb ik niet zoveel met dit model, denk dat het komt omdat die a-symetrisch is..??
> 
> Vandaag voor mij de ExpII


Is inderdaad een erg a-symetrisch model. Ik kan me nog herinneren hoe lelijk ik de Frogman vond toen ik hier op WUS voor het eerst G-Shocks tegenkwam. Bovendien waren ze zo ver boven de rest van het gamma geprijsd dat ik nooit had gedacht dat ik er ooit een zou gaan kopen. Maar het model begon ik (wsl mede door die hoge prijs en mijn mede-members hier) toch steeds gaver te vinden en nu heb ik er drie van 

Die Rolex is natuurlijk weer andere koek!

Alhoewel, ik zat laatst uit te rekenen wat ik ook had kunnen kopen in plaats van mijn G-Shocks. Blijkt dat voor de prijs van mijn 30 G's makkelijk een Sub had kunnen kopen. Tja. Keuzes keuzes :-d

Denk dat Sjors makkelijk een drietal A. Lange & Sohne's had kunnen kiezen in plaats van 600+ G-Shocks, maar die zijn minder cool b-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Is inderdaad een erg a-symetrisch model. Ik kan me nog herinneren hoe lelijk ik de Frogman vond toen ik hier op WUS voor het eerst G-Shocks tegenkwam. Bovendien waren ze zo ver boven de rest van het gamma geprijsd dat ik nooit had gedacht dat ik er ooit een zou gaan kopen. Maar het model begon ik (wsl mede door die hoge prijs en mijn mede-members hier) toch steeds gaver te vinden en nu heb ik er drie van
> 
> Die Rolex is natuurlijk weer andere koek!
> 
> Alhoewel, ik zat laatst uit te rekenen wat ik ook had kunnen kopen in plaats van mijn G-Shocks. Blijkt dat voor de prijs van mijn 30 G's makkelijk een Sub had kunnen kopen. Tja. Keuzes keuzes :-d
> 
> Denk dat Sjors makkelijk een drietal A. Lange & Sohne's had kunnen kiezen in plaats van 600+ G-Shocks, maar die zijn minder cool b-)


Idd keuzes, keuzes, toch kijk ik echt puur naar wat ik mooi vind en probeer niet te veel op de prijs te letten. Als je de prijzen bekijkt dan is het in mij ogen allemaal niet te rechtvaardigen. Zit nu enkel met die Protrek's in mijn hoofd. Rotdingen. ;-)

Heb nu een titanium versie en een rubberen/canvas versie op het oog.... lastig, lastig, maar wel leuk!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Klopt, rationeel gezien is het natuurlijk een onzinhobby 

Ik kom wel eens plaatjes tegen van ProTreks met een negatief display, vind ik er erg leuk uitzien.


----------



## Bidle

Die ben ik idd ook tegen gekomen enkel zit helaas geen functie op met sunrise. Dat vind ik toch wel erg handig! Overigens gelukkig maar want anders had ik er nog een kandidaat bij. ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Vers van de pers, was bezig met enkele foto's dus gelijk even de G-shock af gedaan en een fotootje gemaakt. Zit nu weer om de pols. 


Casio G-Shock G-9000MX-8D 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## BramJ

Vandaag draag ik mijn nieuwe aanwinst en die blijf ik denk ik nog wel even dragen 










Net een leren bandje op gezet in plaats van een NATO, staat ook erg goed


----------



## EricSW

BramJ said:


> Vandaag draag ik mijn nieuwe aanwinst en die blijf ik denk ik nog wel even dragen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Net een leren bandje op gezet in plaats van een NATO, staat ook erg goed


Mooi die Precista, heb vanmorgen nog op hun site zitten kijken. erg fraai!


----------



## Bidle

BramJ said:


> Vandaag draag ik mijn nieuwe aanwinst en die blijf ik denk ik nog wel even dragen
> 
> Net een leren bandje op gezet in plaats van een NATO, staat ook erg goed


Leer staat idd niet verkeerd! Gefeliciteerd en veel draagplezier.


----------



## joost73

leuke klok bram ..:-!

net m'n vandaag binnen gekomen data-bank wat pols tijd gegeven


----------



## EricSW

Hij is zo vout dat ie wel weer erg gaaf is.... :-!


----------



## joost73

thnx, vond hem ook wel geinig ... droeg alleen niet zo prettig en is intussen alweer van eigenaar gewisseld ...
die G-shocks zijn ook zo geweldig , daarna valt de rest helaas vaak tegen :roll:
;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag een dagje shoppen in Antwerpen achter de rug. Had m'n olympische Raketa omgedaan voor de gelegenheid (had een zwart-rode longsleeve aan dus ja, goede match ;-)).










Paar sfeerplaatjes (BB-kwaliteit)

Blijf dit echt de coolste wolkenkrabber van de Benelux (en omstreken) vinden. Aan de voet van de grootste winkelstraat van belgie, de Meir. 
Schijnt destijds het hoogste gebouw van Europa geweest te zijn.










Vlaamse taalkunstenaars 










Ohja, en deze kwam ik tegen in een warenhuis, effe een plaatje van gemaakt om thuis na te gaan zoeken. Horloges met een soort van shutter voor de wijzerplaat. Geen idee hoe het werkt, maar zag er fascinerend uit. Google-research volgt spoeding  (na deze posting)










Trouwens een geweldige stad om horloge-etalages te lopen, ben een paar merken tegengekomen die ik nog niet eerder live zag. Onder andere Richard Mille en FP Journe. Uiteraard ook de nodige AD's voor onder andere Breguet, A. Lange & Sohne, Audemars Piguet (meerdere dealers zelfs) en Blancpain (ook meerdere) tegengekomen.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag weer starten met de Mudman en dan een duiker:


JLC MCDC 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag, kan helaas niet meer laten zien, er staat namenlijk een logo op wat er niet op hoort te staan....:roll:


----------



## Martin_B

Ik draag vandaag de SeaGull M177s:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Vanmorgen gestart met deze, die ik al sinds gisteren om had. Tijdens het klaarmaken van het diner vanavond (een overheerlijk gehaktbrood met walnoten, Turkse worst, Turkse tomaten, kaas en pesto) ben ik onder het genot van een paar goede bieren geswitcht naar deze Hyper Colors GA-110B.




























Dit was een heel bijzonder en lekker bier, gebrouwen met een gerookte whiskey mout. Ik kom toevallig net van de brouwer vandaan en die vertelde me dat het tot nog toe een eenmalig brouwsel betreft (en die is al uitverkocht :-().










Azrael vind alles goed,

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag is Max weer aan de beurt! 


Junghans Max Bill 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het blijft toch een prachtig ding hoor! 
En ook nog steeds de allermooiste horlogefoto die ik van je heb gezien |>

Zelf vandaag een van mijn meest geliefde non-vintage G-Shocks om gehad, altijd goed voor een paar (leuke) opmerkingen!


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag voor het laatst:


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Sjors

Mijn G-Lide DW-003, waarschijnlijk uit 1997.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Vandaag voor het laatst:
> 
> 
> IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 01 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IWC Ingenieur Chronograph 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Verkocht?
Nog plannen voor een vervanger voor de lege plaats die deze gaat achterlaten in de verzameling? :-d


----------



## Bidle

Nope, moet nog meer weg. Vind het allemaal te gek worden, daarbij is er inmiddels al veel weg. Enkel nog horloges waar ik echt iets mee heb mogen blijven. De IWC is een mooi horloge, maar voor mij niet echt bijzonder. 
Overigens staat ook niet alles publiekelijk op Flickr.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Nope, moet nog meer weg. Vind het allemaal te gek worden, daarbij is er inmiddels al veel weg. Enkel nog horloges waar ik echt iets mee heb mogen blijven. De IWC is een mooi horloge, maar voor mij niet echt bijzonder.
> Overigens staat ook niet alles publiekelijk op Flickr.


Ik begreep al dat je wat wilde gaan minderen. Tja, je hebt de foto's altijd nog als herinnering zullen we maar zeggen he


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik begreep al dat je wat wilde gaan minderen. Tja, je hebt de foto's altijd nog als herinnering zullen we maar zeggen he


Dat ook, maar heb er mijn plezier ook mee gehad en zal ze niet missen. Meeste zie ik nauwelijks en liggen maar te niksen bij de bank. Wil enkel nog horloges die echt iets met me doen of domweg functioneel zijn. Dan blijven er nog meer dan genoeg over.


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de Tao om:










groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Een Swatch quartz chrono omgedaan vandaag:


----------



## Bidle

Die is leuk man, mooi ook dat de gesp ook groen is! Vind blauw oranje sowieso een leuke combo.

Vandaag nog geen horloge om.... waarom weet ik eigenlijk ook niet. Straks maar even eentje om doen.


----------



## INDECS

EricSW said:


> Deze vandaag, kan helaas niet meer laten zien, er staat namenlijk een logo op wat er niet op hoort te staan....:roll:


Hmmm, wat is dat dan...? Een Alpha "SMP"?


----------



## Lester Burnham

INDECS said:


> Hmmm, wat is dat dan...? Een Alpha "SMP"?


Ik heb het gevoel dat er een andere Griekse letter opstaat ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

INDECS said:


> Hmmm, wat is dat dan...? Een Alpha "SMP"?


Ik denk het niet, als het een alpha was, mocht het wel 










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik heb het gevoel dat er een andere Griekse letter opstaat ;-)


Ik heb dat gevoel zelf ook heel sterk...


----------



## Racka

De fortis die geen fortis is: (@ Copenhagen)










Mudman @ Amsterdam Airport duty free: €85

Mudman @ Copenhagen Airport df €150!


----------



## Bidle

Racka said:


> De fortis die geen fortis is: (@ Copenhagen)
> 
> Mudman @ Amsterdam Airport duty free: €85
> 
> Mudman @ Copenhagen Airport df €180!


Meen je niet!!! Jeetje...... heb die van mij voor 55,- incl. verzendkosten. b-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuke foto, mooi horloge blijft het ook! 

Vakantietripje naar Denemarken? Nog nooit geweest maar Scandinavie spreekt me op zich best aan.


----------



## Racka

Bidle said:


> Meen je niet!!! Jeetje...... heb die van mij voor 55,- incl. verzendkosten. b-)


Hahah ik ook, het moet echt niet gekker worden hier!



Lester Burnham said:


> Leuke foto, mooi horloge blijft het ook!
> 
> Vakantietripje naar Denemarken? Nog nooit geweest maar Scandinavie spreekt me op zich best aan.


Kon eindelijk een paar daagjes vrij nemen. Ik ben er maar net maar het is wel leuk hier, beetje wat we gewend zijn in nederland hè. Wel heel veel mooie gebouwen, er valt iig veel te 'sightsee-en'. En een leuk taaltje. Ik krijg elke keer weer een vette glimlach als ik ze hoor praten, vooral bij meiden. Geweldig .


----------



## Sjors

GW-6900-1 in G-6900A-9 kleertjes. Geen geld voor een echte GW-6900A-9


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> GW-6900-1 in G-6900A-9 kleertjes. Geen geld voor een echte GW-6900A-9


Tja en wat moet je nu met twee identieke Casio's; op de kleur na.

;-)


----------



## Sjors

Bidle said:


> Tja en wat moet je nu met twee identieke Casio's; op de kleur na.;-)


Ze lijken op elkaar, maar zijn enigszins verschillend. De GW versie heeft een antenne on de atoomtijd te onvangen (6 band), de G-versie is alleen maar Tough Solar.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Ze lijken op elkaar, maar zijn enigszins verschillend. De GW versie heeft een antenne on de atoomtijd te onvangen (6 band), de G-versie is alleen maar Tough Solar.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


oeps, dacht dat het gewoon dezelfde waren enkel dan de kleur, maar dat is idd toch net weer anders. 

Zie overigens nog steeds niet direct het nut van de Atoomtijd antenne ontvangst horloges.... Mede omdat ze gewoon al nauwkeurig genoeg zijn. Ach ja, veel mensen begrijpen mij ook niet. ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Overdag had ik deze om: 









Na het eten even gaan zwemmen met de middelste dochter, en dus issie gewisseld voor mijn zwemhorloge:









Groeten,
Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Overdag had ik deze om:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na het eten even gaan zwemmen met de middelste dochter, en dus issie gewisseld voor mijn zwemhorloge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> Martin


Hey, was dat jouw horloge niet die met Hans mee de diepte in geweest was??

Ik weet nog niet wat ik morgen omdoe, heb morgen een achterlijk belangrijke afspraak in België en ben gewoon weer ouderwets zenuwachtig......... brrrrr. Heb nog een klein half uurtje om te bedenken wat ik om ga doen. ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gewoon een statement maken en je Mudman omdoen |>

Als je echt stijl hebt kan je makkelijk wegkomen met zoiets, sterker nog, ze denken dat het uberhip is en gaan er zelf ook naar op zoek


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Gewoon een statement maken en je Mudman omdoen |>
> 
> Als je echt stijl hebt kan je makkelijk wegkomen met zoiets, sterker nog, ze denken dat het uberhip is en gaan er zelf ook naar op zoek


Qua kleding en horloge houd ik nooit echt rekening met de klant. 

Mudman draag ik eigenlijk alleen als ik aan het rommelen ben en op de KTM. Heb hem vandaag nog om gehad en heerlijk gereden.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag deze Hamilton!


Hamilton 6bb geneva 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Dimer

Bidle said:


> Vandaag deze Hamilton!
> 
> 
> Hamilton 6bb geneva 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Cool!!!

Voor mij vandaag deze:










Ik draag 'm voor een klant. Hij had het idee dat de gangreserve niet optimaal is. Voor alsnog gaat ie drie dagen goed!


----------



## BramJ

Vandaag de Precista op een nieuw zwart/geel Nato bandje


----------



## EricSW

Bidle said:


> Vandaag deze Hamilton!




Mooi zeg!


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Hey, was dat jouw horloge niet die met Hans mee de diepte in geweest was??


Idd 

Een alpha die 30m onderwater is geweest. :-!








(note dat de alpha wél op tijd staat,en de rolex achterloopt ;-))









(foto's van Hans)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooie Rolex ook zeg! En altijd leuk om te weten dat je horloge echt functioneert in een situatie waar het voor was ontworpen!

Zelf vandaag een BFK omgedaan, altijd maar weer die eeuwige battle tegen de batterij, om 'm opgeladen te houden.


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag.


----------



## Bidle

Bedankt voor de complimenten over de Hamilton!!

Vandaag voor mij een dagje thuis en enkel even naar het postkantoor om een horloge te versturen. Draag ik mijn Minerva:


MinervaPGP06.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag voor het eerst sinds tijden (waarom eigenlijk...) de MB:


----------



## Martin_B

Gisteren binnengekomen, en bij het laatste zonlicht heb ik nog wat plaatjes gemaakt. Een Nolex, geïnspireerd op (nagemaakt van/etc. ;-)) de Datejust 2. Ik wilde het grotere formaat wel eens proberen, 40mm ip 36mm, maar eigenlijk istie gewoon goed op 36mm, en voelt deze te groot. Maar misschien went het nog.

Afijn, wat leuke plaatjes:





































Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Mooi die Nolex! Maar deze is dus 40mm?


----------



## MichielV

Hoe graag ik ook een speedy of een sub wil. Ik heb geen seconde spijt gehad van deze aankoop.

Vandaag dus weer genieten van de homeplate b-)


----------



## Martin_B

EricSW said:


> Mooi die Nolex! Maar deze is dus 40mm?


Yep, net als de orginele/echte DJ2 (of was die 41?)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nette hommage hoor Martin!

En die Tudor blijft natuurlijk om op te vreten :-d

Zelf vandaag na vier aaneengesloten dagen Seiko BFK (wat een prettig ding is dat toch) weer een flitsende G-Shock omgehad. Heb er vandaag al meerdere opmerkingen over gekregen


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> ....Heb er vandaag al meerdere opmerkingen over gekregen
> ...


Positieve opmerkingen? ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Positieve opmerkingen? ;-)


Jazeker, en nog allen vrouwelijk ook 

*Waarschijnlijk hebben minimaal zoveel mensen me uitgelachen, maar dat feit negeer ik graag*


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Jazeker, en nog allen vrouwelijk ook
> 
> *Waarschijnlijk hebben minimaal zoveel mensen me uitgelachen, maar dat feit negeer ik graag*


Oeh, ah, ik hoor voor het eerst een doorslaggevend argument om een G-Shock te kopen! b-):-d


----------



## Bidle

MichielV said:


> Hoe graag ik ook een speedy of een sub wil. Ik heb geen seconde spijt gehad van deze aankoop.
> 
> Vandaag dus weer genieten van de homeplate b-)


Hij is dan ook erg mooi!


----------



## Sjors




----------



## Lester Burnham

Stoer ding hoor! Dit is je enige GWF-1000 toch? Of had je ook een zwarte?

Hoop dat je 'm meeneemt de 29ste


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gisteren en vandaag een zwart Monster om!

Vorig jaar nieuw gekocht met een datumstempel uit 2005 achterop.... Ja, dan voel je je genaaid. Koop je een nieuw horloge dat eigenlijk al wel een servicebeurtje kan gebruiken.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Gisteren en vandaag een zwart Monster om!
> 
> Vorig jaar nieuw gekocht met een datumstempel uit 2005 achterop.... Ja, dan voel je je genaaid. Koop je een nieuw horloge dat eigenlijk al wel een servicebeurtje kan gebruiken.


Dat is niet netjes..... Heb zelf een paar monsters gehad en altijd veel plezier aan gehad. Opeens niet meer gedragen en kwam ze na een jaar tegen en heb ze toen maar gelijk weg gedaan.

Vandaag voor mij de Lasita, wat is het toch een mooi horloge en dat voor die prijs:

Lasita 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Sjors

GW-203K-4JR vandaag.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Simpele Sub-hommage vandaag!

Heeft trouwens tegenwoordig een donkergrijze NATO erop, dit is een hele oude foto


----------



## EricSW

De Spork (alweer) vandaag.


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag een F300, heb hem een tijdje moeten missen. Echter net terug van de horlogemaker en loopt als een treintje. Leuke van dit horloge is dat ik hem helemaal compleet heb met originele doos, handleiding en papieren. Voor mij heeft dat toch altijd wel een meerwaarde.


Omega F300Hz 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Vandaag een F300, heb hem een tijdje moeten missen. Echter net terug van de horlogemaker en loopt als een treintje. Leuke van dit horloge is dat ik hem helemaal compleet heb met originele doos, handleiding en papieren. Voor mij heeft dat toch altijd wel een meerwaarde.
> 
> 
> Omega F300Hz 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


Mooi hoor, is dat er zo-een met een slepende secondewijzer? Of een gewone tik-tak-tik-tak? 

Zelf vandaag een Mudman Stormtrooper om. Past het best bij de rest van de kleren en ik heb straks een feest waarbij wel wat achtergrondverlichting gewenst is!

En laat dat nou net het sterkste (mooiste in elk geval) punt van de Stormtrooper zijn!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Mooi hoor, is dat er zo-een met een slepende secondewijzer? Of een gewone tik-tak-tik-tak?
> 
> Zelf vandaag een Mudman Stormtrooper om. Past het best bij de rest van de kleren en ik heb straks een feest waarbij wel wat achtergrondverlichting gewenst is!
> 
> En laat dat nou net het sterkste (mooiste in elk geval) punt van de Stormtrooper zijn!


Mooie Mudman, zou wel een keer een echte witte willen, maar begrijp dat die er niet zijn.... althans enkel nep.

De F300hz is idd een stemvork horloge en echt super om die secondewijzer te zien glijden.... is echt met niks te vergelijken. Verder is het zoemen ook leuk, leg hem weleens hier op een glazen tafel en dan hoor je hem zoemen als je langs loopt.
Heb ook nog een chrono versie en die is helemaal te gek. Van deze moet ik binnenkort even nieuwe foto's maken want de wijzerplaat is een sunburst versie enkel zie je dat nu niet.....


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Mooie Mudman, zou wel een keer een echte witte willen, maar begrijp dat die er niet zijn.... althans enkel nep.
> 
> De F300hz is idd een stemvork horloge en echt super om die secondewijzer te zien glijden.... is echt met niks te vergelijken. Verder is het zoemen ook leuk, leg hem weleens hier op een glazen tafel en dan hoor je hem zoemen als je langs loopt.
> Heb ook nog een chrono versie en die is helemaal te gek. Van deze moet ik binnenkort even nieuwe foto's maken want de wijzerplaat is een sunburst versie enkel zie je dat nu niet.....


Ah, dat is echt (tuning fork) een uurwerk dat ik nog een keer moet gaan toevoegen aan de verzameling. Net zoals Spring Drive, maar goed, die zijn wat minder makkelijk te krijgen!

Heb toevallig afgelopen week nog een veilinkje verloren op een Omega Constellation (met cushion kast) met datzelfde uurwerk als er bij die van jou inligt.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah, dat is echt (tuning fork) een uurwerk dat ik nog een keer moet gaan toevoegen aan de verzameling. Net zoals Spring Drive, maar goed, die zijn wat minder makkelijk te krijgen!
> 
> Heb toevallig afgelopen week nog een veilinkje verloren op een Omega Constellation (met cushion kast) met datzelfde uurwerk als er bij die van jou inligt.


Springdrive heb ik dan weer niks mee,... Heb je een foto van de Constellation? Cushion kasten vind ik vaak wel mooi. Jammer dat je hem niet gewonnen hebt, maar gelukkig staan er vaak F300's te koop.


----------



## Sjors

Weinig tijd gehad om tewisselen de laatste tijd. Is ook veel te mooi om af te doen bij dit weer...










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Springdrive heb ik dan weer niks mee,... Heb je een foto van de Constellation? Cushion kasten vind ik vaak wel mooi. Jammer dat je hem niet gewonnen hebt, maar gelukkig staan er vaak F300's te koop.


Nah, ik heb ook niet zo veel met het principe, maar ik vind het gewoon leuk om elk type uurwerk (heb nu gewoon Quartz, Ecodrive Quartz, Kinetic Quartz, handopwinding en automaat) een keer gehad te hebben! Tuning Fork en Spring Drive zouden leuken toevoegingen zijn 

Dit was die Omega trouwens:

Misschien toch een ander uurwerk als ik zo de wijzerplaat aflees 










Zag er nog erg netjes uit, jammer de bammer!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Nah, ik heb ook niet zo veel met het principe, maar ik vind het gewoon leuk om elk type uurwerk (heb nu gewoon Quartz, Ecodrive Quartz, Kinetic Quartz, handopwinding en automaat) een keer gehad te hebben! Tuning Fork en Spring Drive zouden leuken toevoegingen zijn
> 
> Dit was die Omega trouwens:
> 
> Misschien toch een ander uurwerk als ik zo de wijzerplaat aflees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zag er nog erg netjes uit, jammer de bammer!


Mooie kast idd enkel zou ik hem wel op leer dragen. Heb overigens ook nog de stalen band bij mijn Omega F300, maar vind leer toch beter....

Verder idd een megaquartz in dit exemplaar... ook leuk!! Verder als je toch een keer gaat zoeken kun je ook voor een megasonic 720hz gaan. Nog zeldzamer! Het verschil tussen de f300 en de f720 is overigens voor ons niet te zien...., maar blijft een bijzonder stukje techniek. Vind stemvork horloge toch het leukst soort uurwerk, na en volledig mechanisch uurwerk.


----------



## Dimer

Vandaag een klassieke Datejust, heerlijk op een rammelende jubilee band


----------



## Bidle

Mooie Date-just!!

Vandaag voor mij de Mudman, heb samen met een vriend de halve dag site-seeing gedaan op de SM. Heerlijk weer er voor enkel morgen wel even de kleppenspeling controleren.....


Casio G-Shock G-9000MX-8D 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## EricSW

Deze vandaag.


----------



## Bidle

Netjes,

Ben zelf al een tijdje op zoek naar z'n nato/zulu enkel dan grijs ipv zwart. Iemand op het forum heeft hem in het grijs maar dan met een oranje streepje. Heb hem al gevraagd maar geen reactie gekregen. Hmmmm,...


----------



## EricSW

In grijs ben ik nog niet tegengekomen, wel in zwart met alle mogelijke kleuren strepen. Wel een perfect bandje, mooie dikte, draagt lekker. Op e-bay zijn er een hoop te koop. De originele( van maratac) kun je volgens mij op één site Nasr kopen en die sturen ineens niet meer naar Europa. Wel balen. Maar goed, een grijze zou ook wel fraai zijn. Weet je zeker dat ie grijs was en niet zwart?


----------



## Bidle

Die ben ik idd allemaal tegen gekomen, maar als dit geen grijs is...... jammer dat de beste man niet reageert. Hij post hem met regelmaat in de WRUW topics bij Public.



voodootomato said:


>


----------



## Sjors

Deze vanmiddag op het terras...










Ik snakte al een week nar een yoghurt ijs met geroosterde pecan nooten en maple syrup.










En nu deze MRG-121. Onmogelijk om in het donker te uit de hand te fotograferen met een spiegel reflex.Voor de rest toch wel handig de kroon links...










Bon Week-end!

Sj;-)rs


----------



## EricSW

Bidle said:


> Die ben ik idd allemaal tegen gekomen, maar als dit geen grijs is...... jammer dat de beste man niet reageert. Hij post hem met regelmaat in de WRUW topics bij Public.


Die is wel grijs ja, haha... Anders is ie wel erg overbelicht...


----------



## EricSW

@bidle: gevonden! Het is een divas NATO, geen zulu, deze:


__
https://flic.kr/p/5621619952

als je goed op de foto van jou kijkt zie je ook dat de zichtbare ring iets afgeplat is.


----------



## Martin_B

En dan weet je ook meteen waar je hem kan kopen: NATO Strap Light Gray - Orange NATO G10 Military Nylon Strap - Gnomon Watches - Watches + Accessories + Emotions

Goed speurwerk :-!


----------



## Bidle

Potverdorie mannen, goed gevonden zeg!!

Mooi dat het een nato is jammer dat er geen blauwe is.... rrrrrr


----------



## MichielV

Omdat hij nog liep nog even de 6309 (Maar dan wel op staal b-))










Straks waarschijnlijk wat anders...


----------



## Dimer

Nog steeds de DJ  Jammer dat ik 'm niet kan/mag houden  ik begin 'm wel leuk te vinden!


----------



## mcfr




----------



## MichielV

Toch nog even geswitched:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Draag helemaal niks vandaag. Uniek!

Voel me zo beroerd dat ik geen zin heb om een horloge uit te gaan zoeken. Ben me in plaats daarvan al een uur lang aan het focussen op het succesvol opdrinken van een klein glas water.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Draag helemaal niks vandaag. Uniek!
> 
> Voel me zo beroerd dat ik geen zin heb om een horloge uit te gaan zoeken. Ben me in plaats daarvan al een uur lang aan het focussen op het succesvol opdrinken van een klein glas water.


Beterschap dan maar..


----------



## Sjors

Eej, Mart, doe je voorzichtig... Het zou toch zonde zijn als onze gastheer op de kaliber meeting ontbrak 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Eej, Mart, doe je voorzichtig... Het zou toch zonde zijn als onze gastheer op de kaliber meeting ontbrak
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Hehe, ik beloof hierbij plechtig dat ik tot aan de meeting geen wilde feesten meer in mijn planning heb staan 

Heb het glaasje na een paar uur nippen halfleeg nu!! Winning!


----------



## Dimer

MichielV said:


> Toch nog even geswitched:
> 
> View attachment 440648


zo mooi deze!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag maar weer opgestart met horloge om de pols, een Riseman vandaag, mijn enige horloge dat te allen tijde binnen 1 sec van de atoomtijd zit. Prettige gedachte.


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha Mart, zijn de "Limonadeglazen Wodka"al een beetje gezakt?










Rastafarian DW-5600R










Bram verscheen vanmorgen ineens in z'n Monster Dog shirt. Ik heb dat shirt een jaar of vier geleden gekocht voor mezelf voor bij mijn urban camo Monster Dog. Had de advertentie niet goed gelezen (dyslectisch). Was XS en geen XL. Desalnietemin, heeft het een paar jaar moeten duren voor ie hem paste (is eigenlijk nog steeds een beetje groot).










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, kan Bram nog wel effe mee vooruit de komende jaartjes, verstandig op de groei gekocht ;-)

Ben zelf intussen weer helemaal zoals het zou moeten zijn! 
Het is de Red Bull die mij de das om heeft gedaan zaterdagnacht. Oh zo mierezoet en dat drinkt dan lekker door met wodka erdoorheen ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag een in nieuwstaat verkerende (maar bijna 30 jaar oude) Stunt.










Was een submerk van Sicura, die op dat moment eigenaar waren van Breitling. Dit horloge is exact hetzelfde als een model Breitling uit de vroege 80's. Alleen de wijzerplaat verschilt uiteraard. Voor de rest, hetzelfde uurwerk en zelfs exact dezelfde caseback inscripties.

Enig verschil is dat deze geen verzamelwaarde heeft en ik deze dus een jaartje terug voor twee of drie tientjes heb weten te scoren. Inclusief originele (ook in nieuwstaat) flexband.


----------



## Bidle

Leuk horloge die Stunt en kende het niet.

Vandaag bij mij de Seiko om:


Seiko 6139 - 6002 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## vanhessche

Na eventjes de digitale toer te zijn opgegaan, vandaag eens terug de Festina:


----------



## EricSW

Mooi die Festina! Nog nooit eerder gezien!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Grote Mako vandaag!


----------



## Dimer

Sjors said:


> Ha ha Mart, zijn de "Limonadeglazen Wodka"al een beetje gezakt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rastafarian DW-5600R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Die vind ik zo cool! 



Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, kan Bram nog wel effe mee vooruit de komende jaartjes, verstandig op de groei gekocht ;-)
> 
> Ben zelf intussen weer helemaal zoals het zou moeten zijn!
> Het is de Red Bull die mij de das om heeft gedaan zaterdagnacht. Oh zo mierezoet en dat drinkt dan lekker door met wodka erdoorheen ;-)


Daarom drink ik het liefst puur.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Colt Ocean Auto vandaag, op een rode struisvogel band.









(foto gemaakt door Burnham sr. met wat beter materiaal )


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag de hele dag op een beurs rond gehangen, met deze om:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## EricSW

Vandaag de Chronomat omgehad.


----------



## Racka

EricSW said:


> Vandaag de Chronomat omgehad.


'that's one bad mother....' Gaaf ding!


----------



## Sjors

Dimer said:


> Die vind ik zo cool!


In het donker is ie nog cooler! Hier nog meer foto's!


----------



## Sjors

Een zelf inelkaar geflanst GLX-5600 in "Hope Japan" kleuren.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## malus65

Vandaag de Atlantic:










En vanavond waarschijnlijk de Eterna/Porsche om de Avond4daagse precies te timen


----------



## BramJ

Ik voelde me een beetje vintage vandaag:










Dus, de '72 Seiko van mijn vader


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ah grappig, iemand op het G-Shock forum (KbabyG ofzo) kwam laatst ook al met een photoshopje van hoe volgens haar de Hope G-Shock eruit moest komen te zien. Dat was hetzelfde hoe jij het nu hebt gedaan, een combi van de witte en rode GLX. Heb je trouwens ook een wit-rode versie nu (witte kast rode band)?


----------



## Dimer

Vandaag draag ik iets waar ik geen foto's van kan posten, maar diegene die er morgen zijn zullen 'm wel zien


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah grappig, iemand op het G-Shock forum (KbabyG ofzo) kwam laatst ook al met een photoshopje van hoe volgens haar de Hope G-Shock eruit moest komen te zien. Dat was hetzelfde hoe jij het nu hebt gedaan, een combi van de witte en rode GLX. Heb je trouwens ook een wit-rode versie nu (witte kast rode band)?



Nou was dit eigenlijk een coincidentie. Ik had het Hope Japan shirt aangetrokken en zocht er iets passends bij. Ik viste de rode GLX-5600 uit de bak en herrinderde me dat ik nog een wit bandje had. Als kBaby-G het niet had laten zien, had ik het waarschijnlijk ook gedaan.

Antwoord op je tweede vraag: Nee dus, ik had nog een wit bandje ergens liggen 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dimer said:


> Vandaag draag ik iets waar ik geen foto's van kan posten, maar diegene die er morgen zijn zullen 'm wel zien


Sweet, heb altijd al een keer zo'n Sky Moon Tourbillon willen zien!! :-!

@Sjors, ah okee, nouja, het ziet er in elk geval geslaagd uit!


----------



## Bidle

Dimer said:


> Vandaag draag ik iets waar ik geen foto's van kan posten, maar diegene die er morgen zijn zullen 'm wel zien


Posten van foto's is niet zo moeilijk hoor, ik zal morgen wel een foto van het horloge maken en dan doe ik het posten dinsdag wel even voor. ;-)

Had vanochtend een GP Jackpot op bezoek, maar kan hem helaas niet meenemen.... overigens een erg lelijk ding, maar wel mooie techniek natuurlijk.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Deze:










Hehe ;-)


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Deze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe ;-)


Jij draat ze steeds losser tegenwoordig , je kan 'em goed hebben.


----------



## EricSW

Deze weer vandaag:


----------



## EricSW

Racka said:


> 'that's one bad mother....' Gaaf ding!


Thnx!


----------



## Bidle

@Lester: Stond je goed, maar zou ook eens een SND of gewonde Sub passen. Die zal waarschijnlijk mooier op je pols liggen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> @Lester: Stond je goed, maar zou ook eens een SND of gewonde Sub passen. Die zal waarschijnlijk mooier op je pols liggen.


Hehe, daarmee zou ik ook meer dan content zijn hoor :-d

Voordeel van een 14060 is bovendien dat die bandaanzet (eerste link) niet zo ver naar buiten steekt zoals bij onder andere de 16610 en 16600.


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb hem gisteren tijdens de meeting omgedaan. Eigenlijk nog steeds een erg mooi horloge vind ik. Heb hem in de auto steeds geprobeerd te syncen, maar het lukte uiteindelijk pas in Vlissingen.










Ik vond dit bier in mijn koelkast. Er is nu nog maar één flesje over en het was een éénmalige brouw :-(










Dit rare wilde plantje begroete me bij de deur toen ik thuis kwam.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Ik heb hem gisteren tijdens de meeting omgedaan. Eigenlijk nog steeds een erg mooi horloge vind ik. Heb hem in de auto steeds geprobeerd te syncen, maar het lukte uiteindelijk pas in Vlissingen.


Misschien is de ontvanger een beetje lui geworden door de jaren heen omdat 'ie normaal gesproken een stukje dichterbij de UK-tower is


----------



## Sjors

Ik zag het toevallig ook ja, "doet ie anders nooit", maar aan de andere kant, ik woon wel zo'n 200km dichter bij de zender dan jij ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Morgen om 11:00 weer langs de horlogemaker.... Memosail wegbrengen en moet helaas een dagje blijven want de chrono blijft hangen als de schijf moet draaien... en dus gelijk ook het uurwerk. Hmmm, balen want had net een Nato voor hem binnen.

Denk dat ik morgen maar de gekregen Casio omdoe!! Wilde hem eerst weggeven aan iemand van een ander forum, maar stiekem blij dat ik het niet gedaan heb. Vind hem stiekem erg leuk met name icm de nato:


Casio AW-600 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Ik was mijn koffertje aan het uitpakken, en gelijk deze omgedaan:










voor het omdoen weer even door het raampje aan de achterkant gekeken, natuurlijk:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dimer

In de regen, wachtend op de tram:


----------



## -=RC=-

Net binnen en ook direct in het voorstel topic geplaatst


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooie horloges hoor! Zo'n Seamaster blijft een echte klassieker natuurlijk, erg fraai :-!

Zelf voor de derde dag op rij m'n Speedy om, hierbij nog maar een keer de fraaie foto die Chip (om-4) er zondag van heeft gemaakt:


----------



## Bidle

Vandaag dus de Casio, maar die doe ik voorlopig even niet meer om! ;-)

Heb hem nu alweer af gedaan en zit even naakt (pols dus!) op de bank.


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> .... voor de derde dag op rij m'n Speedy om ....


Da's toch ook vervelend; hoe houd je het vol? :-d 
Geintje natuurlijk - Speedy's blijven |> en Chip's foto is wel heel erg fraai.

Voor mij al ruim 3 1/2 week deze; wordt langzaam aan tijd weer eens te wisselen


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Da's toch ook vervelend; hoe houd je het vol? :-d
> Geintje natuurlijk - Speedy's blijven |> en Chip's foto is wel heel erg fraai.
> 
> Voor mij al ruim 3 1/2 week deze; wordt langzaam aan tijd weer eens te wisselen


Nee joh, gewoon lekker omhouden!! Mooie klok hoor, met name de geblauwde wijzers, vond ze in eerste instantie te dun. Echter vind het steeds beter bij de rest (cijfers, indexen, andere wijzers) passen.

Geniet er van!


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Da's toch ook vervelend; hoe houd je het vol? :-d
> Geintje natuurlijk - Speedy's blijven |> en Chip's foto is wel heel erg fraai.
> 
> Voor mij al ruim 3 1/2 week deze; wordt langzaam aan tijd weer eens te wisselen


Haha, heb intussen zelf wel al gewisseld ;-)

Twee dagen met koopavondjes en daar ga ik mijn Speedmaster niet voor riskeren! Iets te veel metaal en hout om mee te slepen/tegenaan te botsen.

Ohja, en (mocht je het Nederlandse nieuws niet gevolgd hebben) bij mijn werkgever is het de laatste dagen sowieso al onverstandig om een horloge te dragen dat niet helemaal bomb-proof is! 
Omroep Brabant: IKEA Son: tweede explosie, gebouw ontruimd

Zoals Bidle al zegt, die IWC is echt zeer mooi, ik heb er zondag voor het eerst een in m'n handen gehad en was toch wel onder de indruk hoor!


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Oh ja, en (mocht je het Nederlandse nieuws niet gevolgd hebben) bij mijn werkgever is het de laatste dagen sowieso al onverstandig om een horloge te dragen dat niet helemaal bomb-proof is!  Omroep Brabant: IKEA Son: tweede explosie, gebouw ontruimd


Wat ze bij Ikea al niet doen om hun knal aanbiedingen te hypen ....... :-d

De IWC's zijn inderdaad een klasse apart .... moet je eens bij Dimer langs gaan, dan zie je dat binnen het merk ook nog eens gradaties zijn. Misschien maar goed dat alles wat boven mijn Portuguese Auto komt zooooo ver buiten mijn bereik ligt. Maar dromen en kwijlen mag, nietwaar?

Ron


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Wat ze bij Ikea al niet doen om hun knal aanbiedingen te hypen ....... :-d
> 
> De IWC's zijn inderdaad een klasse apart .... moet je eens bij Dimer langs gaan, dan zie je dat binnen het merk ook nog eens gradaties zijn. Misschien maar goed dat alles wat boven mijn Portuguese Auto komt zooooo ver buiten mijn bereik ligt. Maar dromen en kwijlen mag, nietwaar?
> 
> Ron


Altijd goed!!









maarre, wel een zakdoekje mee nemen, anders staat het zo slordig.


----------



## Vleeshomp

Mijn stuk plastic ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Hier de SD moet er nodig eens een paar nieuwe foto's van maken.


Rolex Seadweller 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Hier de SD moet er nodig eens een paar nieuwe foto's van maken.
> 
> 
> Rolex Seadweller 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Als je nog een polsmodel nodig hebt weet je me te vinden ;-)


----------



## -=RC=-

Natuurlijk deze weer;


----------



## Lester Burnham

M'n WUS-watch maar weer eens omgedaan voor vanavond!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> M'n WUS-watch maar weer eens omgedaan voor vanavond!


Vind het toch een gaaf horloge zo om te zien. Beetje klassiek/rock&roll.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Vind het toch een gaaf horloge zo om te zien. Beetje klassiek/rock&roll.


Ja, dat creme-kleurige heeft wel wat. Ik ben afgelopen week dan toch maar eens begonnen aan de tv-serie Mad Men, de hoofdrolspeler heeft ook constant een horloge om dat (qua wijzerplaat) erg lijkt op dit horloge.

Trouwens, heb ook al een quartz-horloge gespot (vrouw legt een horloge op een schaaltje en met een beetje moeite is er tik-tak-tik-tak te horen) terwijl het zich afspeelt in de 50s. BETRAPT!! ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ja, dat creme-kleurige heeft wel wat. Ik ben afgelopen week dan toch maar eens begonnen aan de tv-serie Mad Men, de hoofdrolspeler heeft ook constant een horloge om dat (qua wijzerplaat) erg lijkt op dit horloge.
> 
> Trouwens, heb ook al een quartz-horloge gespot (vrouw legt een horloge op een schaaltje en met een beetje moeite is er tik-tak-tik-tak te horen) terwijl het zich afspeelt in de 50s. BETRAPT!! ;-)


Ik zeg gelijk een brief schrijven!! Wel leuk is dat, zo zag ik dat in de serie Everybody loves Raymond zijn broer een keer een Rolex day-date omhad en in de shots daarna niet meer... zeker even vergeten af te doen!


----------



## Vleeshomp

Toch maar even geswitched...


----------



## vanhessche

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik ben afgelopen week dan toch maar eens begonnen aan de tv-serie Mad Men


Hele toffe serie!

Hier nog eens de Seiko:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ik zeg gelijk een brief schrijven!! Wel leuk is dat, zo zag ik dat in de serie Everybody loves Raymond zijn broer een keer een Rolex day-date omhad en in de shots daarna niet meer... zeker even vergeten af te doen!


Zo zie je maar weer, als budget toch nauwelijks een rol speelt moeten ze ook maar gewoon een horloge-specialist inhuren bij al die grote producties 

Lijkt me wel wat voor mij eigenlijk! ;-)



vanhessche said:


> Hele toffe serie!
> 
> Hier nog eens de Seiko:
> 
> View attachment 446145


Vind het inderdaad zelf ook erg leuk! Pas drie afleveringen gezien maar de rest zal snel volgen ;-)

Mooie foto van die Seiko!


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Zo zie je maar weer, als budget toch nauwelijks een rol speelt moeten ze ook maar gewoon een horloge-specialist inhuren bij al die grote producties
> 
> Lijkt me wel wat voor mij eigenlijk! ;-)


Ben toch bang dat je dat niet zo goed af zal gaan,.... hmmm, weet je; ik help je wel!


----------



## om-4

Lester Burnham said:


> Ja, dat creme-kleurige heeft wel wat. Ik ben afgelopen week dan toch maar eens begonnen aan de tv-serie Mad Men, de hoofdrolspeler heeft ook constant een horloge om dat (qua wijzerplaat) erg lijkt op dit horloge.
> 
> Trouwens, heb ook al een quartz-horloge gespot (vrouw legt een horloge op een schaaltje en met een beetje moeite is er tik-tak-tik-tak te horen) terwijl het zich afspeelt in de 50s. BETRAPT!! ;-)


Geluiden die je nadrukkelijk hoort in Amerikaanse films en series (behalve live sitcoms) worden in de nabewerking toegevoegd.
De arme geluidstechnicus of de gerauschmacher weet dan waarschijnlijk niet hoe een automaat of handwind klinkt.

Wat ook gebruikelijk is, is dat men het meest gebruikelijke geluid neemt omdat anders 90% van de bevolking het niet snapt.
Bidle herkent dat denk ik wel als er ergens een motor wegrijdt dan hoor je vaak een viertakt terwijl je een tweetakt ziet, haha.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ben toch bang dat je dat niet zo goed af zal gaan,.... hmmm, weet je; ik help je wel!


Hmmm, mag jij de hieronder genoemde gerauschmacher (wat een geweldige titel ) ondersteunen met de geluidjes, zorg ik ervoor dat er een goede image-horloge fit is bij de acteurs ;-)



om-4 said:


> Geluiden die je nadrukkelijk hoort in Amerikaanse films en series (behalve live sitcoms) worden in de nabewerking toegevoegd.
> De arme geluidstechnicus of de gerauschmacher weet dan waarschijnlijk niet hoe een automaat of handwind klinkt.
> 
> Wat ook gebruikelijk is, is dat men het meest gebruikelijke geluid neemt omdat anders 90% van de bevolking het niet snapt.
> Bidle herkent dat denk ik wel als er ergens een motor wegrijdt dan hoor je vaak een viertakt terwijl je een tweetakt ziet, haha.


Komt goed, Bidle gaat 'm voortaan meehelpen, geregeld ;-)


----------



## Bidle

om-4 said:


> Geluiden die je nadrukkelijk hoort in Amerikaanse films en series (behalve live sitcoms) worden in de nabewerking toegevoegd.
> De arme geluidstechnicus of de gerauschmacher weet dan waarschijnlijk niet hoe een automaat of handwind klinkt.
> 
> Wat ook gebruikelijk is, is dat men het meest gebruikelijke geluid neemt omdat anders 90% van de bevolking het niet snapt.
> Bidle herkent dat denk ik wel als er ergens een motor wegrijdt dan hoor je vaak een viertakt terwijl je een tweetakt ziet, haha.


Brrrr, weet precies wat je bedoeld... verschrikkelijk is dat. Helaas blijft het daar vaak niet bij... zie ook vaak in close-ups ineens een andere motor verschijnen. Duc die ineens cross-banden heeft!?? (volgens mij was dat mission impossible). Kan me daar altijd goed aan ergeren. Of de schakelmomenten die niet kloppen, etc, etc, etc,..... Ook auto's in achtervolgingen geluid/uiterlijk. Gelukkig heb ik minder met auto's, maar toch. Hoe moeilijk kan het zijn?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Ook auto's in achtervolgingen geluid/uiterlijk. Gelukkig heb ik minder met auto's, maar toch. Hoe moeilijk kan het zijn?


Het is vooral zo irritant dat men (bij sommige films) schijnt te denken dat een auto die de bocht om gaat of tot stilstand komt altijd piepende banden moet hebben


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Het is vooral zo irritant dat men (bij sommige films) schijnt te denken dat een auto die de bocht om gaat of tot stilstand komt altijd piepende banden moet hebben


Of auto's die van een klif afrijden altijd moeten ontploffen.... ???

Even een mod-vraag: Is het niet tijd voor deel2... klik nu telkens op pagina 45.... want 46 staat nu links bij mij (kortom beetje irri)?? Kunnen we gelijk weer on-topic gaan. ;-) Het is maar een suggestie?


----------



## Rob84

Joins the Club ;-)

Heb vandaag deze om:








SNL003


----------



## Bidle

Rob84 said:


> Joins the Club ;-)
> 
> Heb vandaag deze om:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNL003


Welkom!!!

Helemaal goed, hoe meer zielen hoe meer horloges!


----------



## Martin_B

Welkom Rob :-!

Vandaag draag ik deze:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Of auto's die van een klif afrijden altijd moeten ontploffen.... ???
> 
> Even een mod-vraag: Is het niet tijd voor deel2... klik nu telkens op pagina 45.... want 46 staat nu links bij mij (kortom beetje irri)?? Kunnen we gelijk weer on-topic gaan. ;-) Het is maar een suggestie?


Dan is jouw monitor breder dan de mijne, want ik heb al vanaf pagina 40 een tweede rij met icoontjes ;-)

Ik was eigenlijk van plan om deze nog even door te laten lopen tot aan 1000 replies, maar als jullie het irritant beginnen te vinden snijd ik het hier wel af.

Trouwens, als je in het thread-overzicht op de oranje pijltjes achter de naam+tijdstip van de laatste posting drukt, kom je automatisch op de laatste pagina terecht :-!










Wat is Paint toch een geweldig programma he :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Rob, welkom! Leuke kinetic heb je daar!

Martin, had je dat horloge zondag ook bij je? Heb ik helemaal gemist anders, jammer, is een fraai ding! |>


----------



## om-4

Bidle said:


> Of auto's die van een klif afrijden altijd moeten ontploffen.... ???


Pyrotechnics, cool.

De ergste is... en als ik het nu verklap is het voor altijd verziekt.

Elke keer dat je iemand een microfoon zie oppakken of erin wil praten hoor je hem rondzingen!!!
Echt mega irritant. Het is toch film? Ik zie het personage toch een microfoon pakken, duh.

En ja, dat was MI2. Met semislicks kom je niet de berg op.

wbt tikkende horloges. Zou hier op WUS niet een database moeten zijn met geluiden?


----------



## Bidle

om-4 said:


> Pyrotechnics, cool.
> 
> De ergste is... en als ik het nu verklap is het voor altijd verziekt.
> 
> Elke keer dat je iemand een microfoon zie oppakken of erin wil praten hoor je hem rondzingen!!!
> Echt mega irritant. Het is toch film? Ik zie het personage toch een microfoon pakken, duh.
> 
> En ja, dat was MI2. Met semislicks kom je niet de berg op.
> 
> wbt tikkende horloges. Zou hier op WUS niet een database moeten zijn met geluiden?


Zou niet verkeerd zijn.... geluid van een 18.000 bhp wint iig voor mij. 

enne met semi slicks kun je nog best een hoop, maar is meer afhankelijk van andere factoren... enfin, is verder niet belangrijk.


----------



## MHe225

om-4 said:


> Wat ook gebruikelijk is, is dat men het meest gebruikelijke geluid neemt omdat anders 90% van de bevolking het niet snapt.
> Bidle herkent dat denk ik wel als er ergens een motor wegrijdt dan hoor je vaak een viertakt terwijl je een tweetakt ziet, haha.


Daar maai je het gras voor mijn voeten weg, alleen had ik willen melden dat we vaak (V)2 cylinder motorfietsen te zien krijgen en dat de filmakers daar dan het geluid van een (huilende) I4 overheen zetten ...... gruwelijk. De makers van The World's Fastest Indian hebben het beter begrepen en ze hebben 3 modellen van Burt Monroe's legendarische motorfiets gemaakt. Het rijdende model wordt voortgestuwd door een Ducati blok en het geluid is formidabel. Geen gedub-onzin |>

Als jullie deze film nog nooit gezien hebben, echt wel een aanrader. Ook voor niet-motormuizen.

[video=youtube;jW61Qiko4sg&NR]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW61Qiko4sg&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Lester Burnham

Als we dan toch bezig zijn over Hollywood-ergernissen, die gozer *altijd* met die overdreven diepe stem dit soort trailers aan elkaar praat doet mijn tenen ook elke keer krullen


----------



## Bidle

MHe225 said:


> Daar maai je het gras voor mijn voeten weg, alleen had ik willen melden dat we vaak (V)2 cylinder motorfietsen te zien krijgen en dat de filmakers daar dan het geluid van een (huilende) I4 overheen zetten ...... gruwelijk. De makers van The World's Fastest Indian hebben het beter begrepen en ze hebben 3 modellen van Burt Monroe's legendarische motorfiets gemaakt. Het rijdende model wordt voortgestuwd door een Ducati blok en het geluid is formidabel. Geen gedub-onzin |>
> 
> Als jullie deze film nog nooit gezien hebben, echt wel een aanrader. Ook voor niet-motormuizen.
> 
> [video=youtube;jW61Qiko4sg&NR]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW61Qiko4sg&NR=1[/video]


Inderdaad een erg goede film en nog waar gebeurd ook... iets geromantiseerd, maar toch!!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Martin, had je dat horloge zondag ook bij je? Heb ik helemaal gemist anders, jammer, is een fraai ding! |>


Nee, had ik niet meegenomen, ik had bewust niet teveel hommages ingepakt, en dit bleek na aanschaf er ook een te zijn....
Maar hij is wel erg mooi


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Nee, had ik niet meegenomen, ik had bewust niet teveel hommages ingepakt, en dit bleek na aanschaf er ook een te zijn....
> Maar hij is wel erg mooi


Volledig mee eens! Mooi ding :-!

Vanaf nu kunnen alle horloges in het nieuwe topic gepost worden, hier gaat een slotje op |>

Deel II: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wat-draag-je-vandaag-vol-2-a-547411.html


----------

